# Generation Legacy (Issue #3)



## Tokiwong

*Mudaba Adin Institute…*

_1400 hours, local time, July 2, 2014…_

The past ten days have been well busy for most, the incident in the Wildlife Preserve is practically legend now, throughout the halls.  The students of Class 4 along with Class 5 are considered perhaps some of the coolest guys and gals on campus, not that it was the intent of the individuals involved to be revered by their peers, it just happened that way.  Of course this fame was short-lived when the rest of the student body found out that _everyone_ was restricted to the Institute until further notice.

Of course that didn’t make the work load any easier, a full day of class, intense personal power training, and of course the extra-duties.  Which some were quite inventive, such as polishing all the statues in the Yard with a toothbrush, detailing the vehicles, and cleaning out the Olympic sized pool just for starters.  Poor John had to paint the whole of the Gym by his lonesome, a chore Dr. Simmons enjoyed watching. 

Thankfully Jun Min was able to pull some strings and get you off the extra-duties, though everyone is still restricted to the Institute, for _security_ reasons.  But at least the students have more free time, and aren’t scrubbing the walls for no good reason. Things at least were looking better, letters had come in from the folks back home for some, even care packages and the like, and at least life seem to be getting into a normal routine.

Tommy spent much of his free time, searching the data repositories on the virtua-web for information about the foes the young elites had faced in the jungle.  His research was quite fruitful, the Cyborg in charge was a career Congo Protectorate Army Officer by the name of Captain Tupa Hajim, a loyal supporter of the Adaba Adid regime.  He has served with the CPA since its creation, and has been a key operative in several operations in the Congo Protectorate and beyond.  As a Cyborg, he has been documented with being able to shrug off small-arms fire, and is physically powerful, perhaps in the same league as many Charlie class elites.  Capt. Hajim is a dangerous man, capable of killing, and will do whatever is asked of him, and has in the past.

While across the campus rumors fly of a new instructor arriving in a few days, many believe it is tied to the new teen team the United Nations wishes to form.  Speculation though runs wild on just who or even if the rumor is even true.  

Around the world, much of the news is the same, the United Nations has pushed to war, United Nations soldiers have begun to cross into the Congo Protectorate, and losses on both sides are considered to be high.  Zero watches the proceedings with great interest, it is common knowledge that he was born in the Congo, and escaped the regime, though his parents lost their lives.  In other parts of the world, Justice Elite: Beta is being heralded as heroes when they teamed up with the HK Dragons and brought to justice several Triad criminals, as they continue their hunt for Power Surge, an elite criminal linked to the death of Eduardo Valentino.  Which has sparked a wave of anti-elite sentiment across Europe.

But all that seems very far away, as the students study, train, and well finally get a chance to relax for a few days.  The scene opens with Shao-Lin and Cassandra standing in the gym, both on the training mat, as Shao-Lin works through some katas to get limbered up.

Shao-Lin speaks, “I am ready when you are, Prophet.”

_*OOC:* The rest of the characters can post where they are and what they are doing, and Issue #3 shall begin!_


----------



## Set Harth

In the Weight Room...

Billy struggles to lift 450 lbs dumbbells on the bench press, unassisted by his mutant abilities. Sweat pours off his bare muscular form, as he completes the lift before letting the weights crash back down on the bench. Dusting the chalk from his hands, Billy sit up and raises and eyebrow at Jimmy. "Well, That's 450 without powers. You owe me, pay up Bub." Billy holds out his hand expectantly


----------



## Tokiwong

Jimmy groans, "Man, that was too easy," he hands over the money, and cracks his neck, "freaking boring around here man, do this, do that, I swear man, you think Dr. Simmons would lighten up, I mean we did save that ranger... and we fended off those terrorists..."

Jimmy sighs, "Sometimes we get no respect, well spot me..." he leans back and begins to lift without powers, pushing pretty much the same weight as Billy, he sits up after finishing, "and to top it off, Sarah has been all buddy buddy with that mental kid, John... talking all mental and stuff..." he groans.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

John stands timidely outside of Sarah's door wearing a Hard Rock Cafe Atlanta t-shirt, swim trunks, flip-flops, and a towel around his shoulders wondering if she's even there.  Wondering if he should even ask her.  Scared she'll say no or think he's a dork or something.
He stands there for around 5 minutes before getting up the nerve to knock.
*knock knock*  The door opens and Sarah stands there wearing a pair of denim shorts and a plain red shirt.
"Ummm, hi Sarah.  I'm going for a swim.  Want to join me?" 
John smiles nervously awaiting her response.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sarah smiles, "Hey John, you look alot better without paint all over your face..." she smiles, and waves him on in, "I was just relaxing, actually catching up on my messages, and some homework... so much work... bleh," she makes a face, and giggles.

Sarah hops on her bed, "A swim, well I got to get changed, and I was enjoying the time to just relax, Jimmy and Billy are working out together, I swear those two enjoy one-upping each other... kind of nice to see Jimmy not getting into trouble, you know?"

"God, I am just excited, my birthday is next week, the big 1-7, and I bet I am going to have spend it here on campus, I want to take a ride to the beach, and get a tan, or something," she smiles brushing her red hair back from her face.

Her room is decorated with various pieces of surreal artwork, and some stuffed animals on her bed, with the scent of potpurri in the air, and a picture of herself with some friends back on home, on her monitor, as a background.  The windows overlook the Yard, and several students are downstairs practicing their powers, or just relaxing...


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"and to top it off, Sarah has been all buddy buddy with that mental kid, John... talking all mental and stuff..." he groans. *




"Hey I know what'cha mean, I been leaving flowers, sending her candy, and all I get from Isabelle is a "I don't date boyscouts" I'll get her to go out with me yet. In fact I got a little something planned for next week. It's gonna sweep her off her feet, guaranteed!" responds Billy spoting for Jimmy.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"God, I am just excited, my birthday is next week, the big 1-7, and I bet I am going to have spend it here on campus, I want to take a ride to the beach, and get a tan, or something," she smiles brushing her red hair back from her face.*



"Your Birthday is next week?  Well, we'll just have to do something special then, won't we?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Hey I know what'cha mean, I been leaving flowers, sending her candy, and all I get from Isabelle is a "I don't date boyscouts" I'll get her to go out with me yet. In fact I got a little something planned for next week. It's gonna sweep her off her feet, guaranteed!" responds Billy spoting for Jimmy. *




Jimmy stands and grabs his towel, "You are hooked on Isabelle eh, she is beautiful, nothing like that Latin flavor... don't get your hopes up, but stranger things have been known to happen..."

Jimmy flexes and looks at himself in the mirror, "I mean it isn't like it is inconcievable, but then again, you got that whole older, I am responsible thing going, all goody goody and all."


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Your Birthday is next week?  Well, we'll just have to do something special then, won't we?" *




Sarah smiles, "Thanks John, your nice, I don't know, I am hoping that Jimmy does something nice, knowing him he probably forgot," she sighs, "but I am just excited I guess, not often you turn 17 right? Whatever, I just want to have some fun, you know, cut loose!"

*Beep-Beep-Beep!*

Sarah looks to her monitor, and sees a message from Isabelle, she smiles, and answers the message, Isabelle's face comes up on the screen, "Hey girl, whatcha doing?"

"Nothing much, John invited me to go swimming, nothing much else to do, so I was going to probably do that," Sarah replies.

Isabelle sighs, "Oh John is over, hey John, just bored, I am coming over, guess who sent me some flowers?!"

"He didn't?" Sarah replied.

Isabelle smirks, "Yeah the Boy-Scout is persistent, I mean like, well he is cute... but well, we can talk once I come over, alright?"

Sarah smiles, "Sounds good!" She turns back to John, "That girl is crazy, you mind if she joins us?"


----------



## Set Harth

"I like a challenge, besides a little chivalry never hurt a relationship. You should try it with Sarah, surprise her, and she'll forget all about John." Billy towels himself off as well. "Well I'm off the the library, got an International Law test on Friday to study for. I'll catch you later, you still owe me a rematch on that Holo-game of Tommy's. It sure puts the old PS7 to shame, Eh?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"I like a challenge, besides a little chivalry never hurt a relationship. You should try it with Sarah, surprise her, and she'll forget all about John." Billy towels himself off as well. "Well I'm off the the library, got an International Law test on Friday to study for. I'll catch you later, you still owe me a rematch on that Holo-game of Tommy's. It sure puts the old PS7 to shame, Eh?" *




"Any time, man, if you want to get your ass kicked again, just give me a holler!," he pauses and thinks, "and uh thanks for the advice man, it might come in handy..." Jimmy replies actually sounding genuine.

The Library is well quiet, as it should be, some students are studying, but for the most part the rows of books lay silent and still, along with the digital media, and several virtua-web terminals for use, the place is a literal maze of information... they have nearly every book on file either on hand or in digital format, and a plethora of news articles and periodicals... it is world-class... and yet has a charming Victorian atmosphere in the Library...

Several of the students greet Billy as he enters, many of the girls giggling as he passes, he can tell they are admiring him, and like what they see...


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah smiles, "Sounds good!" She turns back to John, "That girl is crazy, you mind if she joins us?" *



"Sure, why not.  You two want to meet me at the pool in about 30 minutes?"
Sarah nods, "Ok.  See you there."
John exits the room and heads off to the weight room as fast as he can, looking for Billy, finally ending up in the library.
"Hey, Billy," John says, huffing and puffing.  "Whatcha up to?"
John sends Billy a mental message "I went over to Sarah's room to invite her swimming with me.  While I was there, she got a message from Isabelle.  Isabelle said she got your flowers and said you were cute.  Sarah invited her to go swimming.  You should come too.  I'm meeting them in about 30 minutes."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James has spent a lot of his free time either practicing in the gym (different teleporting maneuvers, gymnastics, punching, etc) and hang out with the others. He is still is a bit leery of Jimmy BUT he did fight really well and there was a double who was doing a lot of the bad, etc. 

James is very nervous around Jun Min, as he is worried that we (he) might have gotten her into a lot of trouble with his visit to the dino farm. 

Today though James is sitting on a mat not to far from Shao-Lin and Cassandra watching them fight. He wishes he was a bit more of a martial artist but it sure seems like a lot of hard work! "*Come on Cassandra, you got him now*" he smiles.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan spends his days, when not busy forced to engage in monotonous and pointless chores, cooped up in his room, reading, accessing the Internet, and writing in a notebook. Ryan is determined to find out why these freaks keep trying to kidnap him. And how they knew what they did. Could he trust Mark and James? He would have to trust somebody. James was a smart guy, and Mark was charming and seemed experienced, and he was cool. Yeah, probably those two.


----------



## Tokiwong

James feels someone lean on his shoudlers as he sits. and then a head pops down leaning over him, it is Kiyana she giggles, "Hey James," she smiles and then takes a seat next to him.

"I did really good, with my power training, they say, I have alot of potential, that is good yes?" she smiles, flipping her blonde hair back, "Cassie and Shao-Lin sparring, this should be good right?"

She ribs James, and giggles, "Did you hear about the new instructor, I heard that Tommy knows who it is, but he isn't telling, how rude of him yes?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan spends his days, when not busy forced to engage in monotonous and pointless chores, cooped up in his room, reading, accessing the Internet, and writing in a notebook. Ryan is determined to find out why these freaks keep trying to kidnap him. And how they knew what they did. Could he trust Mark and James? He would have to trust somebody. James was a smart guy, and Mark was charming and seemed experienced, and he was cool. Yeah, probably those two. *




Ryan gets an message an _email_ from someone named *JaleelBaby56*

_Uhh Hi,

I guess this is a little wierd, but I met you at the mall once, you were with those other elites, and umm then those terrorists atacked, and I was like so scared, but you were really heroic, and cute.   Anyways, oh my name is Jaleel, I am sorry, English is not my first language, but I sort of kind of got your name by tracking down, The Comet... umm well, I just wanted to say, hello, I guess this does not make sense, but maybe you could write me back, I would really like that.  I think you are really cool, and I wanted to thank you for saving me back at the mall. 

-Jaleel

*P.S.:* I attached a picture in case you don't remember me..._

The picture is of a young slim african girl with light skin, and green eyes, and long curly hair, she has a sweet smile, and is dressed in more casual clothes, but it is one of the girls from the mall...


----------



## Set Harth

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John exits the room and heads off to the weight room as fast as he can, looking for Billy, finally ending up in the library.
> "Hey, Billy," John says, huffing and puffing.  "Whatcha up to?"
> John sends Billy a mental message "I went over to Sarah's room to invite her swimming with me.  While I was there, she got a message from Isabelle.  Isabelle said she got your flowers and said you were cute.  Sarah invited her to go swimming.  You should come too.  I'm meeting them in about 30 minutes." *




"Well I was heading towards the library after I wash up, I need to study for that test we got on Friday." Mentally:"I'd like to, maybe later, I really need to study and I don't what Isabelle to think I'm stalking her. You got play these things cool." Billy winks at John before heading towards the showers. "I'll see you two later."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James feels someone lean on his shoudlers as he sits. and then a head pops down leaning over him, it is Kiyana she giggles, "Hey James," she smiles and then takes a seat next to him.*




James blushes a bit from the closeness of Kiyana, as he is not use to pretty girls really even talking with him. He puts on a good front though... "*Ah hey Kiyana...*" 



> *
> "I did really good, with my power training, they say, I have alot of potential, that is good yes?" she smiles, flipping her blonde hair back, "Cassie and Shao-Lin sparring, this should be good right?" *




"*Yea I have been practicing with my powers also a lot lately. During the big "event" I had to really push myself to travel that far, never have tried to teleport anything more then a few miles, but Jin Mur said that I came in at like 12 miles in one port. One of these days I get it down. I am sure you will to... Yea their going to spar. I an't never seen Shao-Lin fight before but I get the feeling he might be pretty good. What with being able to see into the future and all, but Cass is mighty fast.*"



> *
> She ribs James, and giggles, "Did you hear about the new instructor, I heard that Tommy knows who it is, but he isn't telling, how rude of him yes?" *




"*No I having hear anything about this new instrutor, big secrets huh*" James looks around and if no one is listening he leans in and whispers "*Maybe he another computer wizard and they are going to make us all learn C+++++ or something*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Kiyana giggles, and wraps her arms around James playfully, "You are funny, James, you make me laugh!"  Kiyana leans back, "I should be studying, but I got so bored, and work, work makes me go crazy, yes?"

She smiles, "I really like your power, it is cool, you like can go anywhere in the world, yes, that is really neat!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kiyana giggles, and wraps her arms around James playfully, "You are funny, James, you make me laugh!"  Kiyana leans back, "I should be studying, but I got so bored, and work, work makes me go crazy, yes?"
> 
> She smiles, "I really like your power, it is cool, you like can go anywhere in the world, yes, that is really neat!" *





James blushes even more... now turning fairly red "*Ah yea... cool... hehe I should be studying myself. I have some chemistry that I can't get my head around. Ah yea but hey your powers are cool also, I mean you can swim and explore in the ocean and see things no one else ever would. Who knows what's down there… and like you could find out and all...*" James then tries not to stare at her out of the corner of his eye while watching the match. He thinks _OK think of something cool to say to her... she likes to laugh... and my powers... maybe I should ask Billy. He seems to have all the answers when it comes to women..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassandra bows to Shao-lin. "I am ready." and explodes into action, snapping out with a kick and going for breif economic moves instead of the flamboyant mobile style she normally uses, appearenlty putting her movement abilities and evasive skills into keeping from being touched rather than off the wall corners of attacks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kiyana bops her head back and forth, "I wish we weren't on restriction, I want to go out, and have some fun, and dance, you like dancing yes?"  Kiyana dances while sitting, "We could get everyone together, and go out dancing, and partying, Tyler says he knows a great place!"

Kiyana grins, "Could be fun, yes?" Kiyana smacks her forehead, "Oh my gosh!  The Dance, the Institute is having a dance, I heard it from Sarah, next week, a little recreation and dancing!"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra bows to Shao-lin. "I am ready." and explodes into action, snapping out with a kick and going for breif economic moves instead of the flamboyant mobile style she normally uses, appearenlty putting her movement abilities and evasive skills into keeping from being touched rather than off the wall corners of attacks. *




While Cassandra is explosive, Sha0-Lin is reactive, totally on the defensive, a parry here, a dodge their, he uses cassandra's motions against her, moving her about the mat with beautiful ease...

Shao-Lin ducks, flips backwards, rolls as Cassandra leaps forward, in a beautiful dance of kicks and punches, he springs to his feet, and ends the beaufitul motion with a spinning kick...

**CRACK!** Cassandra is flunf forward, and rolls to find that she is standing off the mat.  Shao-Lin takes a seat mantis style, "Prophet, that was very good, you are learning very quickly, adapatability, motion, your technique is flawless."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> While Cassandra is explosive, Sha0-Lin is reactive, totally on the defensive, a parry here, a dodge their, he uses cassandra's motions against her, moving her about the mat with beautiful ease...
> 
> Shao-Lin ducks, flips backwards, rolls as Cassandra leaps forward, in a beautiful dance of kicks and punches, he springs to his feet, and ends the beaufitul motion with a spinning kick...
> 
> *CRACK!* Cassandra is flunf forward, and rolls to find that she is standing off the mat.  Shao-Lin takes a seat mantis style, "Prophet, that was very good, you are learning very quickly, adapatability, motion, your technique is flawless." *




"I'm trying to adapt my skills," finishes her recovery. "While I'm good against Baselines, I need to find a way of better my attacks against enhanced foes." lashes out with a combo of kicks and punches designed to move him to a spot where she could go for a sweep and to deny him a chance to stay up right. "As it is, my powers are hard to quantify and I must confess.. after the .. 'punishments' of this week this is almost.. cathardic to do. Especially with my lack of success on the logo I saw in last weeks vision."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kiyana bops her head back and forth, "I wish we weren't on restriction, I want to go out, and have some fun, and dance, you like dancing yes?"  Kiyana dances while sitting, "We could get everyone together, and go out dancing, and partying, Tyler says he knows a great place!"*




"*Oh yea I like to dance... its lots of fun.*" James says with a smile, but at the same time he is thinking _Dancing oh man! I have never danced a step in my life... she will think I am a dork. Man maybe Billy could show me how? Does he know how to dance? I bet he does... oh I hope so..._



> *Kiyana grins, "Could be fun, yes?" Kiyana smacks her forehead, "Oh my gosh!  The Dance, the Institute is having a dance, I heard it from Sarah, next week, a little recreation and dancing!" *




"*Really, next week. Wow sounds like a lot of fun. Can't wait. Well hey, save the first dance for me my lady...*" James tries to joke, hoping that his voice does not crack. _A week! A week to learn how to dance! Oh man I am so dead! Billy better know how to dance._

Hearing the loud crack out back the mat, James looks over at Cassandra and Shao-Lin. Not sure what happened, he says "*What? Did he kick her? Wow... oh remind me never to get into a fight with him. I like the way my face looks now...*"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I'm trying to adapt my skills," finishes her recovery. "While I'm good against Baselines, I need to find a way of better my attacks against enhanced foes." lashes out with a combo of kicks and punches designed to move him to a spot where she could go for a sweep and to deny him a chance to stay up right. "As it is, my powers are hard to quantify and I must confess.. after the .. 'punishments' of this week this is almost.. cathardic to do. Especially with my lack of success on the logo I saw in last weeks vision." *




Cassie backs him up, putting him on the defesive once more, she sweeps him, and knocks him back on his back.  She moves for he final blow, and he rolls aside, quickly as if he saw the moment before she did, as she lands, Shao-Lin stands behind her, calm, "That was very good, and I am sorry the logo has yet to bring up anything viable... it is a pity..."

Shao-Lin leaps up, lands on Cassie shoulders, hooking his legs, and flips backwards flinging her across the mat, she is able to twist in the air, and land in a crouch, though 20 feet, seperate them now...

Shao-Lin takes the stance of the black mantis, his back turned, "Perhaps now we can begin your training..."

_*OOC:* Shao-Lin rolled a 22 for Initiative, Cassie got a 32, the order is Cassie 32, Shao-Lin 22._


----------



## Tokiwong

Kiyana blinks at James, "Oh you mean it James, you want me to save you a dance, I know we can go together, that would be fun yes?  I mean if you don't mind, you must have many girls, who wish to date you yes, being a big a hero and all," she giggles...

Then looks back to the match, "Yeah Shao-Lin is pretty good, he move very fast, yes?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

"*Many girls? Me? Are you sure you are not thinking about Billy? Now he has a lot of girls after him... not me. Ah yea sure that would be lots fun to like go together if you wanted and all... I ah yea that would be fun.*" James tries not to stutter or anything and hopes his face is not to red. He thinks _Wow she wants to go with me? Whoa I better keep it cool. Don't want her to think I am to geeky or anything. Is she teasing me? Naw she's seems to nice for that. OK watch the match, not her, breath, think about sports, breath..._

"*Yea they are both really fast...*" James tries to focus on the match but he catchs himself looking at Kiyana out of the side of his of his eye... her hair, her finely toned legs, and starts turning red again.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan, in his paranoid state of mind brought on by imagining possible traitors and informants at the Facility, first considers Jaleel's letter to be a trap, likely sent by the same men who were after him. Dismissing it as pure fantasy, Ryan replies:

_Hello Jaleel.
I really didn't save you or anyone else at the mall; I was just defending myself from attackers. Thank you for your compliments. 
Sincerely,
Ryan Praloski_

Why would anyone like a freak, Ryan thinks to himself. A freak who wantonly killed people. Did those soldiers even have a chance against him? Probably not. His force field, calculated under Tommy's computer tests, was capable of stopping nearly all conventional weaponry. He wasn't cool like Mark, or an Eagle scout like Billy. All he did was glow purple. Still, it wouldn't hurt to at least be polite.

Ryan, after sending his message, leaves to find James, entering the gymnasium in the midts of Cassandra and Shao-Lin's fight. Cassandra was kind of cool; Ryan felt sorry for her. Shao-Lin was very annoying when he spouted his fortune cookie "advice."

Ryan waves to James, smiling for the first time that day.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kiyana stands and waves, "Hey Ryan, come join us, we are having some fun, Cassie is taking on Shao-Lin, he is really fast, not as fast as Mark, but really quick!"

"And he knows kung-fu!" she giggles.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassie backs him up, putting him on the defesive once more, she sweeps him, and knocks him back on his back.  She moves for he final blow, and he rolls aside, quickly as if he saw the moment before she did, as she lands, Shao-Lin stands behind her, calm, "That was very good, and I am sorry the logo has yet to bring up anything viable... it is a pity..."
> 
> Shao-Lin leaps up, lands on Cassie shoulders, hooking his legs, and flips backwards flinging her across the mat, she is able to twist in the air, and land in a crouch, though 20 feet, seperate them now...
> 
> Shao-Lin takes the stance of the black mantis, his back turned, "Perhaps now we can begin your training..."
> 
> OOC: Shao-Lin rolled a 22 for Initiative, Cassie got a 32, the order is Cassie 32, Shao-Lin 22. *




"Training?" Cassie asks as she moves around to quage how things could go. "I am quessing you are using your precognitive powers in our sparring." lets her mind go blank as she uses her leaping ability to come from any and all angles in the fight. Reacting more on instinct than thought and bringing up the sparring match another level (still not in the 'all out' we're still sparring)


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Spar- Round 1*

Cassie moves forward 20 feet in a leap, and lands with a furious strike, but the agile precog Shao-Lin ducks the quick slash, his back still turned, as he glances over his shoulder towards Cassie, "Good..." as she flips back another ten feet, and crouches ready his attack...

Shao-Lin springs forward in a backflip, twisting in the air, he hits the ground in a roll and springs upward in a spinning kick, all in one fluid motion!  But Cassie is just that much quicker, and ducks at the last moment, as Shao-Lin lands in a white tiger stance...

_Cassie rolled an 11 t strike, missing, while Shao-Lin rolled a 23, also missing his attack!_

*Round 2...*


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Spar- Round 1
> 
> Cassie moves forward 20 feet in a leap, and lands with a furious strike, but the agile precog Shao-Lin ducks the quick slash, his back still turned, as he glances over his shoulder towards Cassie, "Good..." as she flips back another ten feet, and crouches ready his attack...
> 
> Shao-Lin springs forward in a backflip, twisting in the air, he hits the ground in a roll and springs upward in a spinning kick, all in one fluid motion!  But Cassie is just that much quicker, and ducks at the last moment, as Shao-Lin lands in a white tiger stance...
> 
> Cassie rolled an 11 t strike, missing, while Shao-Lin rolled a 23, also missing his attack!
> 
> Round 2... *




Cassie smiles, her own stance though informal clearly a skilled defensive position, "Glad to hear it." takes another running leap, this one close but clearly going to miss, then rebounds off a wall to reveal that it was a Fient and the follow up sping/spinning kick combo being the real one!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Round 2- The Spar...*

Cassie attempts the maneuver, with great skill, but the defenses of Shao-Lin are incredible, his skill matched with his abilities, makes his defense nearly impervious!  She parries the attack with great skill!

Shao-Lin retaliates with an open palm strike to the chest, stunning Cassie, and stopping her in her track, he follows it up with a spinning kick, **CRACK!** the match is over, as Cassie is flung back 30 feet and lands with a **Thump** she is down, and currently knocked out...

_Cassie rolls a 17 to strike, but still misses, Shao-Lin uses Rapid Strike, his first strike is a Stunning Attack, he strikes with a 27, Cassie fails her Damage save with a 17, she is stunned, Shao-Lin uses his second strike, a roll of 28, she fails the damage save with a 6... and is Unconcious!_

Shao-Lin pauses and stands next to Cassie, "You ducked when you should have jumped..."


----------



## Samnell

_The Pool_ 

Mark came up for air and did a sloppy kick turn against the side, heading back the way he came. Lap forty-two or forty-five and still going. He was getting better at this. He'd feel like something the drain crapped out when he left the water, but for now all was well.

Ten days without a craving. Mark would be encouraged by that, but he'd done twenty before the last one. Maybe it came from the stress. Getting clawed by a dinosaur, shot at by cyborgs, and trading blows with a guy who'd go right through him if he landed a blow could do that to a guy.

But Tommy. He liked that little jerk. Then he went and got Jimmy and his goons involved. Getting away from them was the whole point. They hadn't spoken since the trip back from the Preserve. Tommy didn't get it.

At least it was quiet in here for a change. Mark hadn't figured on the pool being so popular. He'd have to see about sneaking in after hours or something if this kept up. He didn't mind a few other people being around, but too many and he couldn't focus on what he was doing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie stands up and looks around, cricking her neck. "That was a potent combo." kippups up to her feet. "Should we resume?"


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Pool...*

Mark continues to swim, many laps, and finds that he isn't alone... Jun Min is on the deck, and she smiles to Mark, she is wearing shorts with a tank top, "Hey Mark, you swim almost as much as Kiyana, how yah been, I know these last few weeks have been pretty intense, what with the terrorist attack on the mall, and then the stuff at the Wildlife Preserve, been going over the data from Tommy, you were  really pushing your power out their, going toe to toe with that cyborg.  Especially after what he did to Billy..."

Jun Min knelt down, "Just wanted to say I am impressed, you really have alot of potential, Mark, just keep it up," she smiles, "I don't like to say it, but I get really proud of my students, and their accomplishments..."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie stands up and looks around, cricking her neck. "That was a potent combo." kippups up to her feet. "Should we resume?" *




Shao-Lin smiles, "As much as the flower seeks to share its beauty, I must refrain, perhaps another time, Prophet.  I must retire and study, even us precogs must study the books," he bows to her.

Kiyana stands, "Wow that was an awesome move Shao-Lin, you were so cool!  I can't believe Cassie got right back up!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie nods and stretches carefully to work out any kinks. "Okay.. same time tomorrow perhaps?" bows to him, "I have learned a bit from your sparring with me." smiles. "Such as I an still a move behind you, irregardless of my speed and reaction time."


Looks to Kiyanna. "I don't suppose we can get a snack before I resume my research in my room?" smiles. "Unless you want to stay and talk with the winner." looks at Shao-lin.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Well I was heading towards the library after I wash up, I need to study for that test we got on Friday." Mentally:"I'd like to, maybe later, I really need to study and I don't what Isabelle to think I'm stalking her. You got play these things cool." Billy winks at John before heading towards the showers. "I'll see you two later." *



"Ok then.  You don't know what you're missing.  See ya later, buddy."  
John heads to the pool, awaiting for the girls to arive.  "Hey Mark, Ms. Jun.  How's it going?"  
John walks over to Jun Min, "Do you think the restriction will be lifted by next week?  I was hoping to go to the beach if I had time."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Looks to Kiyanna. "I don't suppose we can get a snack before I resume my research in my room?" smiles. "Unless you want to stay and talk with the winner." looks at Shao-lin. *




Kiyana shrugs and looks to James, "Hey you want to join us for a snack James?"

Shao-Lin walks out of the gym without another word, as Kiyana turns to Cassie, "I am kind of hungry myself," she says patting her firm stomach.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Ok then.  You don't know what you're missing.  See ya later, buddy."
> John heads to the pool, awaiting for the girls to arive.  "Hey Mark, Ms. Jun.  How's it going?"
> John walks over to Jun Min, "Do you think the restriction will be lifted by next week?  I was hoping to go to the beach if I had time." *




Jun Min sighs, "Well, I don't know it is up to Dr. Hudabo, he is still worried about the recent attacks against the students, and well for Ryan's safety, and well all of you, I would love to let you guys go, but he is the one that makes that call, your safety comes firts you know..."

Jun Min smiles, "But there may be a way, to experience the beach, Tommy has been working on a holographic system for training purposes, and it can accurately create realistic environments, kind of like that whole Danger Room thingy, from the X-Men, you know the comics?"

Jun Min smiles, "I know it isn't the beach, but if things don't work out, I can talk to Tommy, and see if we can work something out."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min smiles, "I know it isn't the beach, but if things don't work out, I can talk to Tommy, and see if we can work something out." *



"Thanks.  That sounds like a nice alternative.  I'll let you know."
John dives in and does some laps, waiting for the girls to show, hoping they show.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark continues to swim, many laps, and finds that he isn't alone... Jun Min is on the deck, and she smiles to Mark, she is wearing shorts with a tank top, "Hey Mark, you swim almost as much as Kiyana, how yah been, I know these last few weeks have been pretty intense, what with the terrorist attack on the mall, and then the stuff at the Wildlife Preserve, been going over the data from Tommy, you were  really pushing your power out their, going toe to toe with that cyborg.  Especially after what he did to Billy..."




Mark hangs on to the side of the pool and shrugs, "I'm ok. It's no big deal. I just wet myself on the way back. I've seen worse than giant killer cyborgs. Not in person," he amends. 



> Jun Min knelt down, "Just wanted to say I am impressed, you really have alot of potential, Mark, just keep it up," she smiles, "I don't like to say it, but I get really proud of my students, and their accomplishments..."




"Potential, hunh?" Mark smiles, "Does potential get me a field trip to the mall or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Pool*

Jun Min laughed, "Potential sadly does not excuse you from the restriction, but it does get some eyes looking in your direction, I talked with Dr. Hudabo, and I know several students are interested in joining the new _team_ that the United Natios is putting together, I personally think you would be an excellent candidate..."

**Tap... Tap..**

A tall dark skinned man in his mid thirties, approaches the pool, Mark does not recognize him, but John does, though he can't believe it, the hero once known as Raptor, a member of the Justice Elite, though he was crippled in a battle against Razor, a Pantheon terrorist, and retired from the team... he leans on a cane, and is dressed in jeans, and a simple buttoned shir, his brown eyes scanning the room.

_Raptor had the power to create claws from his hands, and was one of the most experienced members of the Justice Elite, the rock so to speak, before his powers manifested he was a Private Investigator..._

The man known as *Raptor* speaks, "Afternoon Miss Kim, and to you Mark, John, humph, for two young elites you both don't look like much, but we all must start from humble beginnings, I have heard good things about both of you."

He sidles up to the side of the pool, "Call me Mr. McCallister, just making my rounds, been a long day, and a long flight..."

Jun Min stands, looking shy, "Uhh yeah, I am glad you were able to make it Mr. McCallister, I am a big fan of your work..."

Mr. McCallister replies, "Well thanks, just wanted to meet the prospects, a bit young though, and green, but from their files they all show potential."


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Institute’s Lab…*

Tommy worked feverishly, working from memory, though in his case, his mind was a like a human databank, information waiting to be accessed and used with perfect accuracy.  Whole schematics, and systems were nestled in his head, and he could recall them faster then nearly any computer system on Earth, and since he connect to any computer system, by mere will alone, he was always connected, always knowing, it was a scary notion, but one that Tommy had accepted…

The Lab was cold, an almost antiseptic feeling, it was advanced, built to the specifications of Dr. Hudabo, though the computer system was built by Tommy, SARAH was his baby, and now he was about to have a second baby, his creation, STAR, an artificially intelligent humanoid, a wonderful side project that was finally coming to fruition…

Tommy grinned, maybe now Mark would think he was cool, once his creation was finished, he would be the coolest kid in the school, I mean he was a genius right?  Everyone should like him!

On the table a slim human-looking girl with white hair, glanced her head to Tommy, “Systems operating at 56% of output, Tommy, motor-servos are working within prescribed limits, sensory suite operating within established parameters, emotional reference system is still down,” the voice was cold, and devoid of emotion, but very female.

Tommy smirked, “Alright, but it seems like initial programming has activated the neural net, Star, your data is flowing smoothly, with limited spikes, now lets see if we can get that emotional reference system on-line, and then we can go over your hardwired weapon systems…”

“Affirmative, Tommy,” Star replied, as Tommy smirked, he could tell this was going to be cool.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana shrugs and looks to James, "Hey you want to join us for a snack James?"
> 
> Shao-Lin walks out of the gym without another word, as Kiyana turns to Cassie, "I am kind of hungry myself," she says patting her firm stomach. *





James tries to be nonchalant and says "*Sure, food is always good for us growing elites*" He then smiles and stands up. He then says to Cassie and Ryan "*Hey do either of you know anything about this new instructor we have coming today? Just wondering who it is?*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> James tries to be nonchalant and says "Sure, food is always good for us growing elites" He then smiles and stands up. He then says to Cassie and Ryan "Hey do either of you know anything about this new instructor we have coming today? Just wondering who it is?" *




Kiyana bops along, and hooks arms with Ryan, "Come join us, I mean like James said, food is good for us growing elites!" she giggles, "Please join us!"


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the PoolThe man known as Raptor speaks, "Afternoon Miss Kim, and to you Mark, John, humph, for two young elites you both don't look like much, but we all must start from humble beginnings, I have heard good things about both of you."
> 
> He sidles up to the side of the pool, "Call me Mr. McCallister, just making my rounds, been a long day, and a long flight..."*



John climbs out of the pool and walks over to shake Mr. McCallister's hand.
"Afternoon, Mr. McCallister.  It's a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Kiyana bops along, and hooks arms with Ryan, "Come join us, I mean like James said, food is good for us growing elites!" she giggles, "Please join us!" *




James tries not to give Ryan a jeolous look _Bluff +0_  and then goes with them to get something to eat. He starts thinking _What's she doing now? Did she forget she just asked me to the dance? I don't get it... maybe I should ask Billy and have him explain this to me..._


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John climbs out of the pool and walks over to shake Mr. McCallister's hand.
> "Afternoon, Mr. McCallister.  It's a pleasure to meet you." *




Mr. McCallister nods, "The pleasure is mine, such heroism in such a young form is refreshing to see, a little reckless, but refreshing nonetheless.  I hear you are a budding mentalist, kind of like *Oracle**, of course, your powers, and training have only begun, each of you have great potential."

Mr. McCallister turns to Jun Min, "This is a pretty extensive facility, everything you need is on Campus, State of the Art, and top of the line, I am impressed."

Jun Min nods, "No expense was spared, I heard, of course we are still finding that training young elites is abit more intense then earlier imagined, but our facility is the most equipped in the world to do so."

_*a Brazillian on Justice Elite, with powerful mental abilities_


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Library...*

Billy has been studying studiously, when he realized there was one more book on the reccomended reading list, he gets up to do some more hunting, walking down the same aisle, he got the rest of the books, and finds Arafina, the girl from the cafeteria, also looking at books...

She glances to him, "Oh hey Billy right?  I can't seem to find what I am looking for, got an essay due on Geo-Political Ramifications of Elite Interventions... god sometimes I just have to wonder what it is that Dr. Simmons is talking about you know?" she smiles,  that same sweet inoxicating smile from before.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana bops along, and hooks arms with Ryan, "Come join us, I mean like James said, food is good for us growing elites!" she giggles, "Please join us!" *




"Sounds like a good idea... I am thinking maybe trying some of the more.. unusual foods in there. I don't know that much about what i like or dislike.. besides from Liver and Chicken gizzards." makes a face.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan claps politely after Shao Lin and Cassandra's sparring match, but remains largely nonplussed. Could they fly, he thought smugly. But on the other hand, they didn't look like freaks either.

"Yeah, sure. Been kind of busy lately. I have no idea who the new instructor is." Ryan doesn't comment upon Kiyana's ignorance of Ryan's condition: he didn't need food or drink of any sort to live. In fact, all it did was make him sick.

What does raise his eyebrows is Kiyana's apparent 'closeness.' He glances at James, a questioning look on his face. What was this all about? Did Kiyana want to ask him to the dance? Was this her way of asking? Wasn't she...not that there's anything wrong with that, of course. A million similar thoughts flash through Ryan's mind.

His arm as unmoving as a metal rod, he fervently wishes James, and not John, could read thoughts. He mouths "I need to talk to you," wondering how exactly to broach the subject. Perhaps he should talk to a teacher as well.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Pool*
> 
> Jun Min laughed, "Potential sadly does not excuse you from the restriction, but it does get some eyes looking in your direction, I talked with Dr. Hudabo, and I know several students are interested in joining the new _team_ that the United Natios is putting together, I personally think you would be an excellent candidate..."




"You mean doing more stuff like at the mall? Cool."



> Mr. McCallister replies, "Well thanks, just wanted to meet the prospects, a bit young though, and green, but from their files they all show potential."




"Yeah, well come back when I'm in my element. I can run atop this stuff, but being in it slows a guy down." Mark says a bit defensively.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Pool to the Cafeteria...*

Kiyana lets go of Ryan's arm once he starts following, she skips ahead, somewhat oblivious of the delicate interplay between Ryan and James, she sings a song to herself, a fairly popular one called, "Make it Dirty..." but seems to be happy...

The Cafeteria is pretty empty, many of the students, have already eaten earlier, and the monitors once more show various programs from around the world, music television, news, and sports.

Kiyana waves to the two guys, "Mmmm... I am so hungry," and starts making her way through the line, leaving the two boys to talk.

*The Pool...*

Mr. McCallister nods, "I know all about your abilities, Mark, and I hope to see you in action, soon enough, but all in due time, you all need some serious training in teamwork, power training, and of course the hardest part of being a public figure, Public Relations..."

Jun Min smirks, "Of course we have classes for that too."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Sounds like a good idea... I am thinking maybe trying some of the more.. unusual foods in there. I don't know that much about what i like or dislike.. besides from Liver and Chicken gizzards." makes a face. *




_Of course Kiyana drug Cassie along as well!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course Kiyana drug Cassie along as well! *





Cassie follows along contentedly. "I thought you were interested in having .." glances back at the boys. "Well.. I mean.. fom what I've read.. there seemed to be some .. attraction?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Cassie follows along contentedly. "I thought you were interested in having .." glances back at the boys. "Well.. I mean.. fom what I've read.. there seemed to be some .. attraction?" *




"You are silly, I don't want to eat alone, besides the more the merrier yes?  You are all my friends, and like being around all of you, why else would I invite you to eat yes?" she replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You are silly, I don't want to eat alone, besides the more the merrier yes?  You are all my friends, and like being around all of you, why else would I invite you to eat yes?" she replies. *




"Oh, okay. " looks over at the food. "what is sashimi?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh, okay. " looks over at the food. "what is sashimi?" *




Kiyana shrugs, as another voice filters from Cassie's left side, "Sashimi, is sushi, raw fish, with rice, you westerners would say, try it with wasabi, nice and spicy," Ace says pulling his dyed blonde hair from his face.

"Good stuff," as he rolls the magazine he was reading, *Maxim* in his hands, "You should try some Cassandra," he says with a smile.

Kiyana giggles, "Mmmm, apples, oranges... oooh cake!" she begins to gather some food up.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana shrugs, as another voice filters from Cassie's left side, "Sashimi, is sushi, raw fish, with rice, you westerners would say, try it with wasabi, nice and spicy," Ace says pulling his dyed blonde hair from his face.
> 
> "Good stuff," as he rolls the magazine he was reading, Maxim in his hands, "You should try some Cassandra," he says with a smile.
> 
> Kiyana giggles, "Mmmm, apples, oranges... oooh cake!" she begins to gather some food up. *




Cassie take a few bits, along with some of the green stuff. (wasabi) and goes through and picks a variety foods to try out. "Thank you Ace." as they go through the line, she asks everyone about this or that item of food and by the time the group sits down she has a few bits of many different types of foods


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassie take a few bits, along with some of the green stuff. (wasabi) and goes through and picks a variety foods to try out. "Thank you Ace." as they go through the line, she asks everyone about this or that item of food and by the time the group sits down she has a few bits of many different types of foods *




"Don't worry about it, call me Yoshi," he replies, "I think you will like it, all you can eat too, I never ate so good, you would be amazed at how much I have to eat to keep with this metabolism, I have..." Yoshi groans.

"So uhh, had any miso soup?  Good too, and well tempura, and well just alot of stuff," Yoshi says, "hey where you from anyways, just wondering, been asking around but no one knows much about you..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Don't worry about it, call me Yoshi," he replies, "I think you will like it, all you can eat too, I never ate so good, you would be amazed at how much I have to eat to keep with this metabolism, I have..." Yoshi groans.
> 
> "So uhh, had any miso soup?  Good too, and well tempura, and well just alot of stuff," Yoshi says, "hey where you from anyways, just wondering, been asking around but no one knows much about you..." *




Cassie stops and puts down some of the sweet boiled shrip she's eating. "I.. I don't know." sighs. "I woke up in downtown Atlanta, my first memory is being rousted by a couple gangbangers I think they are called. I reacted and  before the police interviened I had put about 7 of them in the hospital. While I was in the junievele center, I was identified as a Elite and upon telepathic probe it was.. revealed I had no memory past those minutes prior to the fight." shrugs and resumes eating. "So, I'm pretty much.. a tabla rassa, a blank slate, no past, and no real name. One of the policemen gave me my name, said it seemed right."


----------



## Tokiwong

Yoshi nodded listening, "Man, that has to suck, sorry to hear that, yeah I am from Japan, Tokyo, well Neo-Tokyo now, my father is an executive at Vanguard Secure Computing East Asia HQ, makes lots of money blah blah..."

Yoshi zips around, grabs food, and returns before the pause becomes too awkward with a plate full of food, he continues as if nothing happened, "Where you are from is not as important as where you are going, right?"

Kiyana giggles, "Mmm... I can't decide what I want, so many choices," she muses.

Yoshi smiles, "Your cute, you got that, whole naive quality about you, real wholesome like."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yoshi nodded listening, "Man, that has to suck, sorry to hear that, yeah I am from Japan, Tokyo, well Neo-Tokyo now, my father is an executive at Vanguard Secure Computing East Asia HQ, makes lots of money blah blah..."
> 
> Yoshi zips around, grabs food, and returns before the pause becomes too awkward with a plate full of food, he continues as if nothing happened, "Where you are from is not as important as where you are going, right?"
> 
> Kiyana giggles, "Mmm... I can't decide what I want, so many choices," she muses.
> 
> Yoshi smiles, "Your cute, you got that, whole naive quality about you, real wholesome like." *




Cassie blushes at the flattery, unsure how to handle it. "But there are some serious questions here, Yoshi. Why was I there? What happened to my memory, I have combat skills, had I the physical power of Billy to back it up, I could have slain the cyborgs I fought. Then there is my.. combat instinct, I didn't pull my blows with the gang bangers and the soldiers. Granted Shao-lin has helped with that, forcing me to actually plan out my actions rather than react to attacks."


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Library...
> 
> Billy has been studying studiously, when he realized there was one more book on the reccomended reading list, he gets up to do some more hunting, walking down the same aisle, he got the rest of the books, and finds Arafina, the girl from the cafeteria, also looking at books...
> 
> She glances to him, "Oh hey Billy right?  I can't seem to find what I am looking for, got an essay due on Geo-Political Ramifications of Elite Interventions... god sometimes I just have to wonder what it is that Dr. Simmons is talking about you know?" she smiles,  that same sweet inoxicating smile from before. *




"Oh, Hi Ara, It's all swahilli to me." Billy shrugs and grins. "Hey, have you found that dimension with the cute rabbit-creatures again yet. Liked we talked about before, I'd really like to get one for Isabelle. What did you call them again?" 

_OOC:I'm ad libing a little since we haven't seen Ara's powers yet. And a fluffy creature from another dimension, the stories possiblities boggle the mind._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James, always interested in food... the weirder the better, gets a random selection of sushi, burgers, some salad, maybe some desert... He listens to Cassie and after a second of thinking says "*Wow no memory... that would like suck, yet it could be really cool to. I mean maybe you are the daughter of some rich dude, or you where a trained assassin and the washed your memory because you wanted to retire... or maybe your parents are aliens and you got separated from the mother ship... ack this sushi doesn't go with chocolate cake at all. Hmm what's this red stuff? Spicy… My childhood was pretty boring, parents didn't know what to do with me, shuttled around foster home until they found out I was an elite, which is so cool. No more foster parents for one thing. But I do miss hiking in the mountains of Montana that's for sure. To hot and flat around here… hey can I try some of that, what did you call it? Wasabi?*"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

A few seconds before to Ryan, James shurgs his shoulder... "*Ah no big deal dude, she's cool and all. Man girls are strange, I need to eat.*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh, Hi Ara, It's all swahilli to me." Billy shrugs and grins. "Hey, have you found that dimension with the cute rabbit-creatures again yet. Liked we talked about before, I'd really like to get one for Isabelle. What did you call them again?"
> 
> OOC:I'm ad libing a little since we haven't seen Ara's powers yet. *




Arafina pauses for a moment, then lughs softly, lyrical in ways, "I will take that as a joke, I don't do dimensional travel, not sure what gave you that idea," she pulls another tome from the shelf, and looks it over, "but if you are looking for a nice pet, maybe a native colobus monkey would do the trick..."

Ara smiles, "Course I hear she has been giving you the cold shoulder, almost as if she isn't interested," she says placing her hand on his shoulder.

*In case you are wondering this is a colobus monkey...*


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Cafeteria*

Yoshi looks to James, "Yeah Wasabi, it makes it spicy, try it, you will like it," he turns back to Cassandra, "Well don't worry about it, you can't really control when or if your memory will return right, those are all questions that we can speculate till we are all old and gray, and who wants that, right?"

Kiyana bounces around sampling everything, "Mmm, try the cheesecake James, it is great!"

*The Pool...*

At the door, a trio of students enter, Jimmy and Sarah hand in hand, with Isabelle following, wearing a red bikini, she follows cooly, while Sarah waves, "Hey guys!"

Jimmy smirks, "Whassup, J," he says to Jun Min, who just shakes her head.

_See we made it, John, Jimmy wanted to come to, who is the guy with the cane?_ Sarah says mentally to John.


----------



## Samnell

Mark waves to the new arrivals, "Hey guys." 

_Almost finished anyway, at least._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Cafeteria
> 
> Kiyana bounces around sampling everything, "Mmm, try the cheesecake James, it is great!"
> *




James takes a bite "*Hmm pretty good... man this place is great. I have never eating so many different things in all my life! I can't wait to try some more native food... I only had a few bites of the gazelle burger at the mall before those armored dudes showed. I read once that in Ireland they eat sheep stomachs or something like that... I wonder if we could get that here?*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark waves to the new arrivals, "Hey guys."
> 
> Almost finished anyway, at least. *




Jimmy and Sarah stand nearest to John, while Isabelle hops in the pool, dropping her towel on a chair, "Hey Mark, swimming again?  Like your addicted or something, almost as bad as Kiyana... course your a bit cuter then she is," she nudges him and then dips under the water.


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Ara smiles, "Course I hear she has been giving you the cold shoulder, almost as if she isn't interested," she says placing her hand on his shoulder.
> *



*

"She's just playing hard to get. It's just matter of time before I win her over. I just need to find out what her secret desire is. You don't happen to read minds?*


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James takes a bite "Hmm pretty good... man this place is great. I have never eating so many different things in all my life! I can't wait to try some more native food... I only had a few bites of the gazelle burger at the mall before those armored dudes showed. I read once that in Ireland they eat sheep stomachs or something like that... I wonder if we could get that here?" *




Kiyana smiles, "Eeeew, you don't want that," she nudges James, "so what are you going to wear to the dance?  I was thinking about a short black dress, but I don't know, I want to look pretty, but not sure what to wear, I think you would look good in a nice dress shirt, and some nice pants..."


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"She's just playing hard to get. It's just matter of time before I win her over. I just need to find out what her secret desire is. You don't happen to read minds?*




Ara changes her features to look like Isabelle, "No, I don't do anything, that mundane," she smiles, before changing back, "of course, maybe we should think about us..." she whispers.


----------



## Set Harth

Billy eyes widen "Ara, I'm flattered, and you are beautiful, no matter your shape, you're kind, funny, but we're just friends, ok?  I just don't feel that way for you. I'm sorry." Billy looks warrily at her trying to gage her reaction.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana smiles, "Eeeew, you don't want that," she nudges James, "so what are you going to wear to the dance?  I was thinking about a short black dress, but I don't know, I want to look pretty, but not sure what to wear, I think you would look good in a nice dress shirt, and some nice pants..." *




James chokes a bit on the burger that he was eating, and turning a bit red he says "*Ah yea you would look great in that. Ah dress shirt and pants huh? Man all I have are jeans and what the Institute has provided. I don't think I have ever even worn a pair of slacks. Man this restriction blows, no way to go buy anything… I wonder if I can get something like that here on campus? Maybe online? Ah… maybe you could help me pick something out Kiyana? If you don't mind that is...*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy eyes widen "Ara, I'm flattered, and you are beautiful, no matter your shape, you're kind, funny, but we're just friends, ok?  I just don't feel that way for you. I'm sorry." Billy looks warrily at her trying to gage her reaction. *




Ara smiles, rocking on her feet, "Oh well, you know I like you too, buddy," she socks him on the arm playfully, "and it is good, that we are _just_ friends, I mean, well you know," she grabs her book, "See yah around okay, I got to get back to studying..."

_Billy's Sense Motive check is 15, Ara's Bluff check is 20, he can't read her at all, except the fact she seem quite fine with everything..._


----------



## Hammerhead

_Yeah, yeah, yeah. Just keep rubbing it in that you guys can eat and I can't. I get the message_, Ryan thinks to himself. _And be sure to mention that you have a date to the dance. Strange that Kiyana was going with James, the way she was all over himself earlier. And previous judgements Ryan had made about Kiyana made it more surprising, of course. And now the two were casually flirting without any regard to Cassandra or himself. Thanks, you two._

Ryan's hands ball into tight fists. Speaking softly, he says "James, I really need to talk after dinner, okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Lab…*

“Self-Diagnostics initiated Tommy,” Star replied standing wearing loose black pants, and a black tank top, an attractive young woman in form with white hair and red eyes, her face though was devoid of emotion.

Tommy grinned, “You look great Star, so far output is checking out green, I think we got it all working now!”

Star replied, “All systems are on-line and working within established parameters, Tommy.”

Tommy smirked, “Awesome!  Hey want something to eat?”

Star turned her head to Tommy, “My body runs off of  cold-fusion cell, I have no need of nourishment, but thank you for the offer, Tommy, if you are hungry, I will accompany you.”

Tommy smirked, “I knew that it was a joke, you were supposed to like laugh, I mean it was funny right?”

“No,” Star replied.

Tommy groaned, “Alright well lets find Mark, I can’t wait for you to meet him, he is really cool.”

Star replied, “Mark McNamara, I am fully aware of his presence, and his abilities, my databanks have complete files on a number of individuals at this Institute Tommy, what is the purpose of meeting him?”

“It would be cool, just come on, the guys are going to flip once they meet you,” Tommy says moving for the door, wiping the grease from his face on his shirt.

Star followed, “For a genius Tommy, your statements are totally illogical.”

*The Cafeteria…*

Tommy walks into the Cafeteria followed by a new girl, a slim athletic girl, looks to be about 16 or 17, very attractive with white hair and red eyes, dressed in black pants, a black tank top, and sandals.  Though her face looks fairly cold, and detached, unlike Tommy’s huge grin, as he spots James, and walks forward with a smug look.

Tommy walks up to Ryan, "Hey, Ryan"  he glances over his shoulder to the girl, who seems to be scanning the room, "you met my friend Star?"

Star focuses on Ryan, "I am pleased to meet you Ryan Praloski," she replies in an almost monotone female voice.


----------



## Hammerhead

_God, this place gets even wierder by the minute. And that's coming from me, which says something. What is she? Did Tommy make a robot._ 

"Hello," Ryan states flatly, unsure if etiquette requires waiting for her to extend her hand. _Little traitor. I wonder if he's the leak._

"Are you new here?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James chokes a bit on the burger that he was eating, and turning a bit red he says "Ah yea you would look great in that. Ah dress shirt and pants huh? Man all I have are jeans and what the Institute has provided. I don't think I have ever even worn a pair of slacks. Man this restriction blows, no way to go buy anything… I wonder if I can get something like that here on campus? Maybe online? Ah… maybe you could help me pick something out Kiyana? If you don't mind that is..." *




Kiyana gets a devious grin, "Alright," she eats some more food, and then feeds some grapes to James, "like I said, black would be nice, hmm... and new shoes, need a whole new outfit, yes?"

Kiyana looks excited, "Oh this is going to be lots of fun," she sips her drink, "I wonder if Oliva still has that catalogue, I thought I saw the perfect dress in there..." she says aloud.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"True enough Yoshi." nods as she tries some more sushi, letting Yoshi have a bite of wasabi. "Careful it's spicy. As for my memory, I'm not too sure that having it return is actually a good thing.. the one meomry I've had so far wasn't nice."


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *God, this place gets even wierder by the minute. And that's coming from me, which says something. What is she? Did Tommy make a robot.
> 
> "Hello," Ryan states flatly, unsure if etiquette requires waiting for her to extend her hand. Little traitor. I wonder if he's the leak.
> 
> "Are you new here?" *




Star reaches out her hand, and shakes Ryan's hand, "Yes I am, I am Star Mark I, series 000-000-000-1-"

Tommy interrupts her, "Yeah, she can be kind of long-winded, just call her Star."

Star nods, and mimics a smile, not all that convincing but seems harmless enough, "I am not long-winded Tommy," she focuses on Ryan, "why are you in the cafeteria, you do not require sustenance, unless my data is incorrect?"

Tommy smirks, "Isn't she cool?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"True enough Yoshi." nods as she tries some more sushi, letting Yoshi have a bite of wasabi. "Careful it's spicy. As for my memory, I'm not too sure that having it return is actually a good thing.. the one meomry I've had so far wasn't nice." *




Yoshi nods, "I know it is spicy," he gulps down some, and eats at a frantic pace, finishing his food, before he begins his next sentence, "if you don't mind me asking, what was that memory about?"


----------



## Hammerhead

'You're right, I don't need food. Actually, I can't eat food, which really sucks. Thanks for reminding me." _Everyone seems to be doing that lately._

"Uh, yeah, real cool Tommy." Then, Ryan leans down to Tommy, whispering, "Is she a robot or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *'You're right, I don't need food. Actually, I can't eat food, which really sucks. Thanks for reminding me." Everyone seems to be doing that lately.
> 
> "Uh, yeah, real cool Tommy." Then, Ryan leans down to Tommy, whispering, "Is she a robot or something?" *




Tommy smirks, "Yeah a fully functioning Arificially Intelligent android, with living skin tissue, and self-recovery nano-bots, she is pretty much bleeding edge, she can learn, and make her own decisions.  And she is anatomically correct, for the most part..." he smiles, blushing.

Star nods, "I do not require sustenance as well, Ryan," she looks around, "I can sense that my last statement upsets you, why?  Lack of relying sustenance is much more efficient, you will not starve, and you therefore do not need to rely on an outside power source, why does that _suck_?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi nods, "I know it is spicy," he gulps down some, and eats at a frantic pace, finishing his food, before he begins his next sentence, "if you don't mind me asking, what was that memory about?" *




Cassie peels an orange as she recalls the memory and the few clues she gleamed from it, going into detail that is a bit 'out of context' for a dinner enviorment. "Sadly the insignia isn't of any help as yet."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassie peels an orange as she recalls the memory and the few clues she gleamed from it, going into detail that is a bit 'out of context' for a dinner enviorment. "Sadly the insignia isn't of any help as yet." *




Yoshi nods, "Kind of sounds like a Pantheon symbol or something, they are real big on stuff like that, did a study on them last year, real next level stuff, from what few sources I could find."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Kind of sounds like a Pantheon symbol or something, they are real big on stuff like that, did a study on them last year, real next level stuff, from what few sources I could find." *




"Still that doesn't explain why I was there." nibbles on the orange and smiles. "This tastes good." leans back in her chair. "Yoshi.. why is Ryan looking so angry?" noting his posture and stance. "he's all tense and looks ready to hit something."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Still that doesn't explain why I was there." nibbles on the orange and smiles. "This tastes good." leans back in her chair. "Yoshi.. why is Ryan looking so angry?" noting his posture and stance. "he's all tense and looks ready to hit something." *




Yoshi shrugs, "Maybe he is pissed, Ryan always looks mad, he has that whole troubled youth thing going, he is really angry i guess, course I doubt he is going to hit the pretty girl, that would be criminal," he grins.

Yoshi turns back to Cassie, "I wouldn't worry about it, he is probably just upset with something."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James is about to reply to Kiyana and then see's Tommy with a new girl in tow. He listens a bit, absently taking big bites out of the cheese cake and half-eaten burger. When he hears that Ryan doesn't eat, he remember the mall again "*Oh right, man I am a dork. I guess I love food to much... sorry about that man.*" He also is thinking _boy this Star girl is weird, maybe she's an alien? What's up with Ryan, why does he want to talk to me? Maybe he likes Kiyana also... hmm, don't want to step in where I should not... man this blows, like there are any other girls around here that even look at me side ways... I wonder if Jun Min is seeing anyone? Naw, I have zero chance with her… she wouldn't date a kid… hey this cheese cake and hamburger an't to bad together…_


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan sighs. Turning to Yoshi, he snaps "I'm not always mad. I'm depressed half the time, and angry the rest. And not being able to eat your favorite foods or drinks that taste good does suck." Ryan then mumbles "And I can't take ProzacX either." Then, feeling suddenly embarassed, Ryan looks down at his shoes for a few seconds.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan sighs. Turning to Yoshi, he snaps "I'm not always mad. I'm depressed half the time, and angry the rest. And not being able to eat your favorite foods or drinks that taste good does suck." Ryan then mumbles "And I can't take ProzacX either." Then, feeling suddenly embarassed, Ryan looks down at his shoes for a few seconds. *




Star nods, "I see, you miss those sensations,"  her voice is still monotone, "I recognize the tone in your voice, it is one of sadness."

Tommy looks grim, "You alright Ryan?"

Yoshi turns to Cassie, "Yikes, I guess I pushed the wrong buttons, I didn't mean anything by it..."

Kiyana sighs, "I am sorry Ryan, I didn't mean to make you upset," she turns to James, and looks sad, "I hope I didn't do anything to make him angry."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Star nods, "I see, you miss those sensations,"  her voice is still monotone, "I recognize the tone in your voice, it is one of sadness."
> 
> Tommy looks grim, "You alright Ryan?"
> 
> Yoshi turns to Cassie, "Yikes, I guess I pushed the wrong buttons, I didn't mean anything by it..."
> 
> Kiyana sighs, "I am sorry Ryan, I didn't mean to make you upset," she turns to James, and looks sad, "I hope I didn't do anything to make him angry." *




Cassie puts her orange down. "Did.. our actions distress  you Ryan? I know you've been made at us since the ambush, and our refusal to let the others to take you." looks at him. "We couldn't leave you in their hands, I don't know much but I sincerly doubt that they would have let us live after you were taken."


----------



## Hammerhead

"I'm fine. And I'm not at you guys since the ambush. I just didn't think we were going to win, and wanted to avoid you guys getting killed. Fortunately, we did prevail. I'm fine, really. I've just been trying to figure some stuff out." _What a bunch of lies. And that robot freaks me out. Especially since Tommy made it._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"I'm fine. And I'm not at you guys since the ambush. I just didn't think we were going to win, and wanted to avoid you guys getting killed. Fortunately, we did prevail. I'm fine, really. I've just been trying to figure some stuff out." What a bunch of lies. And that robot freaks me out. Especially since Tommy made it. *



_

"I am glad that you're not mad at us, but you shouldn't take everything we say or do so personally." smiles to him. "I know you said you don't need to eat.. but can you even 'taste things?"_


----------



## Thain

"For the love of Christ, Mum..." Olivia was nearly yelling into her cellphone, as she walked into the hall, she'd been on it for almost the last six-hours, "Tell the board they can blow it out... Oh! Bloodly good, yae wait t'now to mention I'm on speaker-phone?!?"

"Look, neither I nor anyone else involved in Arcarius Archery, was invovled in thae incident." she said, exasperated, "The UNEPA an' the SEC can contact thae bleedin' institute."

"Ms. Hepburn `as all the names an' numbers; Yes, the Welsh girl in Accounting. Give m'luv tae Grans. Bye." Olivia hung up the phone, and slumped next to Cassandra, "Yae would not belive the rotten week I've just had..."


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:*_ Welcome back Thain, hopefully you are all caught up, and hopefully you stick around, almost thought you were gone for good..._

Yoshi, aka Ace, glances to Oliva, "It sounds like that time of the month actually..." he says with a straight face, with a slight curl of a smile.


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ara smiles, rocking on her feet, "Oh well, you know I like you too, buddy," she socks him on the arm playfully, "and it is good, that we are just friends, I mean, well you know," she grabs her book, "See yah around okay, I got to get back to studying..."
> 
> Billy's Sense Motive check is 15, Ara's Bluff check is 20, he can't read her at all, except the fact she seem quite fine with everything... *




Billy rubs his arm where Ara hit him watching her walk a way _"Well she took that rather good. Better then most in my experience. Hmm, I wonder if I can access the files on Isabelle find out what she likes from her psych profile." _

His studies forgotten Billy sits down at a terminal and tries to call up Isabelle's file. _(Computer Use +1 unskilled)_


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Billy rubs his arm where Ara hit him watching her walk a way "Well she took that rather good. Better then most in my experience. Hmm, I wonder if I can access the files on Isabelle find out what she likes from her psych profile."
> 
> His studies forgotten Billy sits down at a terminal and tries to call up Isabelle's file. (Computer Use +1 unskilled) *




_*OOC:* I will allow Billy to take 20, though with his limited knowledge he gets some info... Total check is 21, but it takes him about 2 hours to pull up some good info _

Billy brings up some information on Isabelle; She is from Brazil, and was raised there till about 12, she learned English in Brazil, and was a dancer there.  She also took up surfing, and is a very athletic woman, she enjoys being outdoors, and playing sports, and is also  a star _football_ player.  She is a good natured girl, with a rebellious streak, and very independent.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thain said:
			
		

> *"For the love of Christ, Mum..." Olivia was nearly yelling into her cellphone, as she walked into the hall, she'd been on it for almost the last six-hours, "Tell the board they can blow it out... Oh! Bloodly good, yae wait t'now to mention I'm on speaker-phone?!?"
> 
> "Look, neither I nor anyone else involved in Arcarius Archery, was invovled in thae incident." she said, exasperated, "The UNEPA an' the SEC can contact thae bleedin' institute."
> 
> "Ms. Hepburn `as all the names an' numbers; Yes, the Welsh girl in Accounting. Give m'luv tae Grans. Bye." Olivia hung up the phone, and slumped next to Cassandra, "Yae would not belive the rotten week I've just had..." *




"Oh?" Cassie offrers her a tuna roll with some wasabi and ginger. "Sushi? I had hoped that you weren't too busy, after all you did say you were interested in sparring sometime this week Olivia.. I'm tired of fighting someone who knows your moves before you make them. Shao-lin is exceedingly hard to actually hit, and tonight.. " grimaces. "I recall impacting on the back wall of the gym before blacking out.. thank good ness for my minor regnerative skills." pops a tuna roll in her mouth.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: Welcome back Thain, hopefully you are all caught up, and hopefully you stick around, almost thought you were gone for good...
> 
> Yoshi, aka Ace, glances to Oliva, "It sounds like that time of the month actually..." he says with a straight face, with a slight curl of a smile. *




Cassie blinks and looks at him, then Olivia, curiously. "Time of the month? What time would that be?"


----------



## Set Harth

After reading Isabelle's file Billy muses to himself taping his teeth with a finger _"I knew she was from Brazil, so I'm not surrpised about the soccer. Maybe there's a pro game this weekend nearby. I could get Tommy to fix the computers so Isabelle and I could sneak away and see a game."_ Billy taps the computer, searching for the pro soccer schedule.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassie blinks and looks at him, then Olivia, curiously. "Time of the month? What time would that be?" *




Yoshi shakes his head, and looks to Kiyana, who speaks to Cassie, "Umm the uhh period, as you American's say... don't tell me you don't know that..."

_I am going to assume she knows that much, just not the lingo _


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *After reading Isabelle's file Billy muses to himself taping his teeth with a finger "I knew she was from Brazil, so I'm not surrpised about the soccer. Maybe there's a pro game this weekend nearby. I could get Tommy to fix the computers so Isabelle and I could sneak away and see a game." Billy taps the computer, searching for the pro soccer schedule. *




Billy finds a few exhibition games in the African league, along with some international preseason games in the area, ticket ranging from 25 dollars local currency, to about 150 dollars for the International Pre-Season games, a big one is the Seoul Tigers versus Venice All-Stars playing in the *Mudaba Adin Vanguard Colliseum*...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Pool...* 

Jimmy blinks once he gets a good look at Mr. McCallister, "Whoa... whoa... whoa... your like.. like..."

Mr. McCallister nods, "Yes, I am, nice to meet, Jimmy, for a brick, you are quite speechless."

Jimmy smirks, "Yeah, uhh, a big fan, you were like my fave on Justice Elite, so cool..."

Sarah sighs, _The Hero Whorship has begun..._ she says mentally to John.

Isabelle continues to swim, lazily in the pool.


----------



## Set Harth

_"Alright, Looks good, now for a plan. I'm going to need help for this one. Let see.. Tommy to rig the computers to hide our absence, also to help me smuggle a motorcycle out of the garage, John to teleport us outside of the walls. Dip into my trust fund to buy the tickets for the game. picnic lunch. Get some more flowers from that girl who can control plants. Man, I'm going to owe a lot of favors. Then to lure Isabelle out to the gardens at the appointed time. Better get started._ Billy collects his books and hums to himself as walks out of the library to put his plan into motion.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Nursery...*

Deep in the Yard, in the self-proclaimed *Nursery*, the slim pale green figure of Bounty, hums a soft song to the plants, her eyes are whirlpools of blue, and her hair is brown and green with flowers laced through it, naturally grown flowers.

She does not look up as Billy approaches, her voice is hollow, "Welcome back Billy," the girl's name is simply Elm, "watch out for the babies, they have a long ways yet to grow, how may I help you?" she stands as a gentle breeze whips through the Nursery...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi shakes his head, and looks to Kiyana, who speaks to Cassie, "Umm the uhh period, as you American's say... don't tell me you don't know that..."
> *




James looks over at Kiyana with a bit of a worried look and says in a low voice (while the others are talking) "*Ah I don't know, Ryan just has a lot of stuff to deal with is all. I mean those terrorists are after him, and not being able to eat and do other stuff must be rough. He'll be ok I am sure, just got to give him time. Tommy sure an't helping though… I mean what's up with that Star girl?*" 

After hearing Yoshi, James tries to suppress a laugh, and spits a little of the coke he was drinking out of his mouth. When he gets himself under control again he says "*Man you like to live on the edge don't ya?*" He then looks over at Ryan and shakes his head a bit _Boy he's depressed and Tommy an't helping, and what's up with this Star girl... and what the heck is Olivia saying? I wish them Brit's spoke real English..._ James listens to most of the rest of the conversations going on, and asks Tommy "*Tommy... ah, what the story with your friends Star here?*" He is also thinking _you know… Tommy is good with computers… I wonder if I could get him to tap into the security camera at the mall… and then I could teleport over there… maybe with Kiyana… if she would go… we could sneak out and no one would ever know…_


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Nursery...
> 
> Deep in the Yard, in the self-proclaimed Nursery, the slim pale green figure of Bounty, hums a soft song to the plants, her eyes are whirlpools of blue, and her hair is brown and green with flowers laced through it, naturally grown flowers.
> 
> She does not look up as Billy approaches, her voice is hollow, "Welcome back Billy," the girl's name is simply Elm, "watch out for the babies, they have a long ways yet to grow, how may I help you?" she stands as a gentle breeze whips through the Nursery... *




"Hello Elm, looks like I'm going to need another bunch of flowers. Got anything really special, something that will really surprise Isabelle? I'm planning a special date for her and I need her to agree to go out with me." Billy steps lightly around the "babies" as he speaks. "The first three bouquets didn't work." Sighs Billy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Hello Elm, looks like I'm going to need another bunch of flowers. Got anything really special, something that will really surprise Isabelle? I'm planning a special date for her and I need her to agree to go out with me." Billy steps lightly around the "babies" as he speaks. "The first three bouquets didn't work." Sighs Billy. *




Elm nods, and tends to a tree, "They were beautiful, some of my best, but if it is something abit more exotic, I may have something that will sway her thoughts about you Billy," she caresses a tree, and it visibly leans forward toward the girl, and the branches seem to hug the young elite.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kiyana whispers, "I am sorry, I didn't mean to upset him, I hope he isn't mad at me, he is a really interesting guy.  I hope he isn't jealous, I wasn't trying to do that, I just kind of like you, James, and well... I don't know" she smiles weakly.

Yoshi grins, "I am always on the edge James," he turns his attention back to Cassie, "and I am not afraid of anything."

Tommy smiles, "She is an android James, I built her, isn't she cool, she is like totally intelligent, has her own personality and everything."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jimmy and Sarah stand nearest to John, while Isabelle hops in the pool, dropping her towel on a chair, "Hey Mark, swimming again?  Like your addicted or something, almost as bad as Kiyana... course your a bit cuter then she is," she nudges him and then dips under the water. *




Mark goggles. _The students weren't supposed to know about- Oh, she must means swimming._ He recovers his composure quickly, "Uh, yeah. I like the water."


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark goggles. The students weren't supposed to know about- Oh, she must means swimming. He recovers his composure quickly, "Uh, yeah. I like the water." *




Isabelle swims about, as Jun Min turns back to Mark, "Well I better get going, I got papers to grade, and a lesson plan to work out, I will keep you posted Mark, about freedom, I know we all need it..." she sighs, and then walks to the door, waving to everyone.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Interlude*

*Dr. Hudabo’s Office*

Dr. Hudabo nodded as he looked over the data, and shuffled the papers, “The students are much more powerful then we had originally anticipated, though they have a long way to go, they have handled two separate instances of violence with no losses, though we have had a few close calls.”

Dr. Simmons nodded, “Mr. McCallister feels that under his care he can truly mold them into what the United Nations feels can be a true second tier team, but I have my reservations, some of their psych profiles are less then stellar, it seems Mr. Praloski has continued to become more insular, and angry.”

Dr. McTaggert nodded and spoke, “Aye, the boy is a wee bit angry, from my evals, he has showed little improvement, his condition has made him express his anger outward, and these attacks have done little to reduce his paranoia.”

Jun Min sighed, “I am still against the idea of trying to use these teens as a team, they are young, inexperienced, and well kids for the most part.  What if one of them dies?”

Dr. Hudabo nodded, “I understand the ramifications of that, but the anti-elite sentiment is growing, it seems Eduardo Valentino had many more supporters then originally believed.  The United Nations wants to put forward its best face, and show that elites are here to help the general populace, not lord over them.”

Jun Min shook her head, “I still think this is a mistake, but it seems like the decision has been made, I trust Mr. McCallister’s judgment, I just don’t these kids to get in over their collective heads.”

Dr. Simmons nodded, but said nothing as he thought on the subject.

Dr. Hudabo finally broke the silence, “I am leery to do so, but we need to comply, they provide us with funding, we give them the go, and I will place Dr. Simmons, Miss Kim, and Mr. McCallister in charge of the training, we have two months to produce results, I will provide a roster of students that will be included in the training program.”

Jun Min nodded reluctantly, “Alright, what about the restriction, several students are becoming, stir-crazy, myself included.”

Dr. Hudabo sighed, adjusting his glasses, “This weekend we lift the restriction, Interpol and Justice Elite: Beta both have made numerous security sweeps of the city, several suspects have been rounded up, I cannot guarantee 100% safety, but the threat has been reduced, but I want increased security about Ryan Praloski, maintain an invisible presence, no need to increase his paranoia.”

Dr. Simmons nodded, “Mr. Kincaid can handle that sir.”


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Pool*

Mr. McCallsiter looks down to Mark as he treads water, "So you think it is cool, to take on terrorists, risk your life, and protect others?  That is all fine and good, but do you understand the  ramifications of taking on such a responsibility, the good and the bad that comes along with that choice?"

Jimmy grins, and looks to John, "Hey mental boy, Earth to John, you going to swim man or what?  We ain't getting any younger," he waves his hands in front of John, "hello?"

Sarah smiles, "Would you cut it out, already..." she says to Jimmy, "get in the water, and have fun Jimmy."

Jimmy shrugs, "Whatever, don't take too long babe," he smacks her on the butt and jumps into the pool.

Sarah giggles, "Sometimes he can drive me nuts, like a big kid you know?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"Yeah, I know what you mean.  C'mon, lets go swim."
John sets his towel on a chair and jumps in the water.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Pool
> 
> Mr. McCallsiter looks down to Mark as he treads water, "So you think it is cool, to take on terrorists, risk your life, and protect others?  That is all fine and good, but do you understand the  ramifications of taking on such a responsibility, the good and the bad that comes along with that choice?"*




"This is sweet. I risked my life for less before I had powers" Mark kicks back a few feet. "It's not like it's a lifetime career plan, though. I got other goals."


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "This is sweet. I risked my life for less before I had powers" Mark kicks back a few feet. "It's not like it's a lifetime career plan, though. I got other goals." *




Mr. McCallister replies, "Other goals, I would hope so, that is a smart move, what kind of goals do you have if you don't mind me asking, Mark?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Yeah, I know what you mean.  C'mon, lets go swim."
> John sets his towel on a chair and jumps in the water. *




Sarah smiles, and floats upwards about 20 feet before splashing into the pool, with a very big splash, she comes up, and laughs, as Jimmy swims some laps, she looks to John, "So you going to find yourself a date for the dance next week, a chance to have fun, and cut loose, Jun Min is going to be in charge, and she is really lax..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"No.  I haven't found a date yet.  I'm not sure that I'm gonna go."


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"No.  I haven't found a date yet.  I'm not sure that I'm gonna go." *




"Ahh c'mon John, you have to go, it will be fun, isn't there a girl you like around here, I mean, you could just go with a girl, and not have to be well you know, just come, you can hand out with us, I mean i think everyone else is going," she pauses, _I think even Isabelle is going to go with Billy, she just wants to make him sweat for a bit,_ she grins.

"You got to go, please?" she smiles winsomely.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kiyana whispers, "I am sorry, I didn't mean to upset him, I hope he isn't mad at me, he is a really interesting guy.  I hope he isn't jealous, I wasn't trying to do that, I just kind of like you, James, and well... I don't know" she smiles weakly.
> *




James get a little red-face and not looking at Kiyana says "*I kind of like you also Kiyana... a lot. But I don't know much either, but I hope he is ok...*" he looks at her and smiles then "*Hey have you what would go good with this? A chocolate milkshate. Lets get one?*" James then stands and waits (nervously) see if she will come with him...


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James get a little red-face and not looking at Kiyana says "I kind of like you also Kiyana... a lot. But I don't know much either, but I hope he is ok..." he looks at her and smiles then "Hey have you what would go good with this? A chocolate milkshate. Lets get one?" James then stands and waits (nervously) see if she will come with him... *




Kiyana nods, "Mmm, Chocolate, that sounds real good, course, I can't have too much, have to watch my figure so I can fit into a nice dress," she grins.

Over at the milkshake machine is another student Tyler, an elite capable of creating and manipulating fire, he glances over his shoulder, "Hey, hey James, whassup man, looks like Dr. Simmons finally let up on his punishments, eh?  Man that was triple harsh, and then I couldn't ven get to that club, I was like damn... this sucks..."

Kiyana nods, "Ahh yeah, I am sorry to hear that Tyler, it was kind of our fault, but well I am sure this restriction can't last forever, yes?"

Tyler sighs, "Yeah I hope not, I need to like get out, and well see what is up on the dance scene..."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mr. McCallister replies, "Other goals, I would hope so, that is a smart move, what kind of goals do you have if you don't mind me asking, Mark?" *




"How much you think Hollywood'll pay for a guy who looks like me and can do his own special effects?" Mark smiles. "I'm thinking enough to be pretty comfortable."


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "How much you think Hollywood'll pay for a guy who looks like me and can do his own special effects?" Mark smiles. *




Mr. McCallister nods, "That is quite a lucrative choice, Mark, Hollywood, or any productions firm, would pay big money to get you to do their films, or television," he nods, "of course, working for United Nations has its perks as well, before I was _injured_ I was pulling a seven figure salary with perks... so the money is there for elites, if they choose to take it."

"But as they say, money isn't everything," he finishes.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"But as they say, money isn't everything," he finishes. *




Mark snorts, "Yeah, it just buys everything. Give me a nice house, food, a car, the chance to work just when I want to, and I'm set."


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark snorts, "Yeah, it just buys everything. Give me a nice house, food, a car, the chance to work just when I want to, and I'm set." *




Isabelle swims up next to Mark, "I have to agree with Mark, it does tend to buy everything, and that would make me happy...'

Mr. McCallister nods, "Well I can't argue with that," he turns, "you kids have fun, I will see you tommorow morning, bright and early, tommorow your real training begins..." he walks off leaning on his cane.

Isabelle turned to Mark, "I guess he seems cool, I wonder what he means by our _real_ training?  Not like we don't work hard enough as it is..." she splashes Mark, "like can't they give a girl a break?"


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Isabelle turned to Mark, "I guess he seems cool, I wonder what he means by our real training?  Not like we don't work hard enough as it is..." she splashes Mark, "like can't they give a girl a break?" *




Mark smiles and his hand blurs a little as he splashes Isabelle. He laughs, "Hey, that actually worked this time! I kept missing the water before." 

"So, uh, what we've been doing isn't real training? Do they start shooting at us now or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark smiles and his hand blurs a little as he splashes Isabelle. He laughs, "Hey, that actually worked this time! I kept missing the water before."
> 
> "So, uh, what we've been doing isn't real training? Do they start shooting at us now or something?" *




Isabelle thinks for a moment, "Hmmph, I would like to see them try, but well I just get a bad feeling our days are going to get longer before they get shorter."

Jimmy pops up near Mark, "God you guys kill me, it isn't gonna be hard, just more intense I guess, I mean the guy was apart of Justice Elite, I am sure he is here to take us to like the next level or something... with me as your fearless leader!"

Isabelle rolls her eyes, "Full of yourself?"

Jimmy grumbles, "Shut-up!"


----------



## Samnell

Mark speaks so his voice will carry through the pool, "So Jimmy if you're gonna lead us can we just go shoot ourselves now and get it over with?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark speaks so his voice will carry through the pool, "So Jimmy if you're gonna lead us can we just go shoot ourselves now and get it over with?" *




Jimmy scowls, "Yeah whatever speedy, better me then that boy-scout glory hound, Billy, if he was leading everything  would be his doing," he does an impression of Billy, _"Hi my name is Paladin, and I single handedly took out all the terrorists with the help of my sidekicks, who were worthy distractions.. while I kicked some butt..."_

Isabelle chuckles, "That sounds like the boy-scout alright..."


----------



## Samnell

Mark chuckles, "Wow, you really are slow. C'mon, that's the best you can do? I knew nuns that could do better than that for comebacks."

Mark hauls himself out of the pool, "But I'm guessing you're jealous. Fits with being a big, slow, strong guy."


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark chuckles, "Wow, you really are slow. C'mon, that's the best you can do? I knew nuns that could do better than that for comebacks."
> 
> Mark hauls himself out of the pool, "But I'm guessing you're jealous. Fits with being a big, slow, strong guy." *




Jimmy follows Mark out of the pool, as Isabelle sighs, and continues to swim, "Yeah whatever, jealous of what? Of you, I don't think so, don't make me laugh, speedy, I ain't got time to waste on you."

Jimmy starts to dry himself off, "Just go run along to your boyfriend Tommy, I am sure he misses you."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy follows Mark out of the pool, as Isabelle sighs, and continues to swim, "Yeah whatever, jealous of what? Of you, I don't think so, don't make me laugh, speedy, I ain't got time to waste on you."




"You mean the time you've been wasting for the last five minutes? Seems like you got plenty of time to waste on me right now. Did you have to go to school to get this dumb? Maybe I missed those years." Mark starts to walk away.



> Jimmy starts to dry himself off, "Just go run along to your boyfriend Tommy, I am sure he misses you."




"Is that your first _official_ order, fearless leader?" Mark towells himself off with a touch of speed.


----------



## Tokiwong

Jimmy turns his back, "Whatever, punk," he takes a seat and watches Isabelle, John, and Sarah in the water, his mood having worsened.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie sits back. "That was enjoyable." gets up and collects her plate. "Well I think I will head back to my room, see if I can find that insignia on the web." grins. "And give you sometime alone with Kiyana." heads back to her room after dropping off her plates.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie sits back. "That was enjoyable." gets up and collects her plate. "Well I think I will head back to my room, see if I can find that insignia on the web." grins. "And give you sometime alone with Kiyana." heads back to her room after dropping off her plates. *




Ace follows, "Hey wait up, not like i got anything to do," he spins after Cassie, "Besides maybe I can help, two minds is like better then one, and besides I move real fast, I can type extremely fast and stuff," Ace replies.

"And I love a good mystery," he says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ace follows, "Hey wait up, not like i got anything to do," he spins after Cassie, "Besides maybe I can help, two minds is like better then one, and besides I move real fast, I can type extremely fast and stuff," Ace replies.
> 
> "And I love a good mystery," he says. *




"Another midn would be welcome Yoshi." smiles and leads the way back to her room. She sits down in the start undecorated room and looks over the computer search screen. "Where to start though."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Another midn would be welcome Yoshi." smiles and leads the way back to her room. She sits down in the start undecorated room and looks over the computer search screen. "Where to start though." *




"I have to admit, I am not as asavvy at this kind of stuff as Bjoba or Tommy, but I can get by, maybe we should start with that sketch you made of the symbol and stuff, it just sounds familiar to me..." Yoshi replies.

"And then maybe we can scan it into the network, and then check the database against it, sounds like a start?" Yoshi glances over his shoulder.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I have to admit, I am not as asavvy at this kind of stuff as Bjoba or Tommy, but I can get by, maybe we should start with that sketch you made of the symbol and stuff, it just sounds familiar to me..." Yoshi replies.
> 
> "And then maybe we can scan it into the network, and then check the database against it, sounds like a start?" Yoshi glances over his shoulder. *




"That would be a prudent place to start I quess." hands over the scetch. "I confess that I feel a bit.. out of touch with most folk, since I have no idea as to who or what I am." smiles. "I do appreciate the help and all the friendship tha I've goteen here though."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "That would be a prudent place to start I quess." hands over the scetch. "I confess that I feel a bit.. out of touch with most folk, since I have no idea as to who or what I am." smiles. "I do appreciate the help and all the friendship tha I've goteen here though." *




Yoshi nods, “Well don’t worry Cassie, you are an elite, like all of us, we are like family I guess, we have to look out for our own.  Besides maybe one day you will be helping me out?”

Yoshi looks over the sketch for a long moment, “Nice piece of work, my younger brother is an artist, real good too,” he looks at it again, and then scans the image into the network.  He begins typing extremely quickly, and shifting through screens faster then Cassie can see, before he finally pauses, and leans back, “Well I got the system doing a search, something I learned from Bjoba, the search is comparing the image through the databanks, and will bring back hits on similarities, from there we can narrow it down more…”

Yoshi spins the chair, “Like I said before, we all in this together, Cassie, I mean yeah we sometimes don’t get along, but hey we all got pass that right?  I mean you first-year students are sort of cool.”

Cassie notices a face forming on the monitor while Yoshi’s back is turned, he glances over his shoulder, and **Flash!**

Cassie and Yoshi both stumble to their feet, and are standing in a street, a ruined street, with crumbling buildings, and scorched earth.  A broken sign, says *Mudaba Adin Gifted Elite Institute*, and Yoshi blinks once more, “What in the hell, what happened?  You alright Cassie?”

Yoshi rushes over, and helps Cassie up, as the sky overhead roils with thunder, and a soft drizzle of rain falls upon the scorched earth.  In the distance, Cassie sees a slim figure in a robe of purple, with a hood, walking away from them deeper into the ruined city…


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"I saw a face.. then a flash." looks arounds. "now we're here.. it's  here.." looks around. "I think we should investigate within and see where we are truly." looks at him carefully. "And that means.. we stick together okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"I saw a face.. then a flash." looks arounds. "now we're here.. it's  here.." looks around. "I think we should investigate within and see where we are truly." looks at him carefully. "And that means.. we stick together okay?" *




Yoshi nods, "Gotcha, we stick together, so do we follow the only other person here," he points to the robed figure in the distance, "or do we seek cover, and try to make sense of all this?"

Overhead... **CRACK-A-THOOM!** the sky lights up with lightning, followed by a thunderous boom.  The drizzle continues to come down, he walks over to the Institute sign, "This is creeping me out, where the hell are we?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Gotcha, we stick together, so do we follow the only other person here," he points to the robed figure in the distance, "or do we seek cover, and try to make sense of all this?"
> 
> Overhead... *CRACK-A-THOOM!* the sky lights up with lightning, followed by a thunderous boom.  The drizzle continues to come down, he walks over to the Institute sign, "This is creeping me out, where the hell are we?" *




"I would say that we could investigate the area." looks to the figure in the distance. "First we talk to the figure, " looks up in the sky, her typical straight on approach shining through. "and then.. we seek cover."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I would say that we could investigate the area." looks to the figure in the distance. "First we talk to the figure, " looks up in the sky, her typical straight on approach shining through. "and then.. we seek cover." *




Yoshi nods, and tightens the white bandana around his head, framing his dyed blonde hair, and smirks, "Lets do this..."

Yoshi opts not to use his super-speed, and walks with Cassie towards the figure, the figure pauses at a fourway stop in the road, where cars litter the roads, and the bone remains of their occupants still sit inside...

The figure glances over its shoulder, its face hidden by the darkened cowls of its purple robe, and clutches a staff, that appears to be a thin, and elongated hourglass, with sand filtering through it...

"Welcome, Cassandra, Yoshi, I had been expecting you both, I am please that we could meet," the voice is soft, and female, yet it seems to echo, and then speed up at odd times, as if the voice is not so much coming from different places, but different instances in time.

Yoshi blinks, "Whoa... what was in that wasabi?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> "Welcome, Cassandra, Yoshi, I had been expecting you both, I am please that we could meet," the voice is soft, and female, yet it seems to echo, and then speed up at odd times, as if the voice is not so much coming from different places, but different instances in time.
> 
> Yoshi blinks, "Whoa... what was in that wasabi?" *





"More importantly, who are you and why are you so interested in seeing us, what is going on?" looks around the wreckage. "Is this some sort of delusion?"


----------



## Samnell

Mark ducks into the locker room and changes. Then he goes to the cafeteria for lunch.

OOC: Now Tommy can show off his girlfriend.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark ducks into the locker room and changes. Then he goes to the cafeteria for lunch.
> 
> OOC: Now Tommy can show off his girlfriend.  *




Mark enters the Cafeteria, and finds Ryan, James, Kiyana, Oliva, Tyler, Tommy, and a mystery girl already present.  James and Kiyana are talking with Tyler by the milkshake machine, while Ryan seems involved in a conversation with the white haired girl, with red eyes, and Tommy is gloating all the while.

Tommy turns to Mark, "Dude, man I have been looking for you, man meet my new friend, Star, she is soo cool, I like kind of built her, but she is a total AI, she has her own thoughts and personality with some hard-coded prime directives..."

Star turns to Mark, "I am pleased to meet you Mark McNamara, I am Star," her voice monotone and flat, as she steps back to engage both Ryan and Mark in conversation.

*Back Elsewhere...*

"You are not having a delusion Cassandra, this is real, this is the world called Earth along the current timestream, 246 years, 8 months, 12 hours, 14 minutes, 32 seconds into the future, it exists concurrently with several other future and past time distorted dimensions.  This is only one of an infinite course that your world can take, this is the Legacy of a world driven to destruction..." the woman replies, as she speaks from the darkened cowl of her robe.

Yoshi blinks, "This is like not so happeneing..."

"It is very much happeneing Yoshi, this world is real," she turns to Cassandra, "I am Chrono, I am the Eternal of Time, I am the Keeper of the Staff of Infinity.  I have brought you here to help you, it is not the way of the Eternals, to interfere directly with mortals, but the barriers between time and space are breaking down.  That is how Cassandra came to be displaced out of time."

Yoshi blinks and then looks to Cassie, "Wicked..."

Chrono pauses and looks around, "They come... I must go, I shall wait in the safety of the Vanguard Tower, hurry, there is more to tell..."

Yoshi turns to Cassandra as Chrono fades from sight, "Who the hell is coming!?"

That answer is brought quickly in the guise of several thugs brandishing clubs, knives, pipes, in tattered rags, many of whom seem to be affected by radiation poisoning or the like... they begin to filter from the surrounding buildings...

"Friggin' elites!  first you cause all this destruction... then yah try and lord it over us... we ain't going to let it happen, probably work for Pantheon, or the Overseer, don't matter, we are going to teach yah a lesson in pain!" one of the thugs calls out as about 15 of them of move out to surround the two young elites...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _
> 
> *Back Elsewhere...*
> 
> "You are not having a delusion Cassandra, this is real, this is the world called Earth along the current timestream, 246 years, 8 months, 12 hours, 14 minutes, 32 seconds into the future, it exists concurrently with several other future and past time distorted dimensions.  This is only one of an infinite course that your world can take, this is the Legacy of a world driven to destruction..." the woman replies, as she speaks from the darkened cowl of her robe.
> 
> Yoshi blinks, "This is like not so happeneing..."
> 
> "It is very much happeneing Yoshi, this world is real," she turns to Cassandra, "I am Chrono, I am the Eternal of Time, I am the Keeper of the Staff of Infinity.  I have brought you here to help you, it is not the way of the Eternals, to interfere directly with mortals, but the barriers between time and space are breaking down.  That is how Cassandra came to be displaced out of time."



"I'm not from that time?" looks intent. "Who am I? Where did I come from? Why can't I recall who I am?"



> Yoshi blinks and then looks to Cassie, "Wicked..."
> 
> Chrono pauses and looks around, "They come... I must go, I shall wait in the safety of the Vanguard Tower, hurry, there is more to tell..."
> 
> Yoshi turns to Cassandra as Chrono fades from sight, "Who the hell is coming!?"



"Yoshi." turning to him, Cassie is vastly different, focused and intent. "Can you get us to this.. Vanguard Tower?" turns to face in the direction of the approaching noise. "Now would be a good time to do the running. Are you able to carry me while you run?"



> That answer is brought quickly in the guise of several thugs brandishing clubs, knives, pipes, in tattered rags, many of whom seem to be affected by radiation poisoning or the like... they begin to filter from the surrounding buildings...
> 
> "Friggin' elites!  first you cause all this destruction... then yah try and lord it over us... we ain't going to let it happen, probably work for Pantheon, or the Overseer, don't matter, we are going to teach yah a lesson in pain!" one of the thugs calls out as about 15 of them of move out to surround the two young elites...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Mudaba Adin, 246 years into the Future...*

Yoshi grins, "I ain't too strong, but hop on Cassie, your are in for a wild ride!"  Cassie hops on Yoshi's back, and he begins to race forward at amazing speed, the men blink, and **ZIP!** he is gone off to the races...

Cassie sees the ruined city blur by her, as Yoshi speaks, "Vanguard Tower, well if this place is Mudaba Adin, after like 200 years or so, the layout I am hoping is similar, Vanguard Tower shouldn't be hard to find... lets get a better vantage point shall we?"

**ZOOM!** Yoshi rushes up into a building, and up flight, after flight of stairs till he gets to the roof of the now ruined *Mudaba National Banking* building.  He pauses on the roof, and begins bretahing hard, "Whew, that was a little harder then I thought."

From the rooftop, you can see the whole of the city, which is equally ruined, and the sky a murky black with dirty drizzle like rain coming down, and in the distance you can see a mountain of a building.

Yoshi points to it, "That is the Vanguard Tower, damn, not far from here, let me catch my breath, and we can be there in a half-flash," he grins.

In the distance, the sound of thunder is heard along with flashes of lightning, as the sky seems to rebel against the Earth itself...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie stands guard as she lets Yoshi recover, her eyes sweeping the horizon. "Oh what happened here? What could cause sure damage in 200 years," looks to the skies. "And from the look of things it's more than just the cities.. something very.. catastrophic has occured in the entire biosphere.." looks to Yoshi curiously. "I don't understand how the Pantheon and Overseer could have become.. so potent that they are known 200 years later... I mean.. they are the minority in our time." her voice drops a bit. "We need more intelligence."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie stands guard as she lets Yoshi recover, her eyes sweeping the horizon. "Oh what happened here? What could cause sure damage in 200 years," looks to the skies. "And from the look of things it's more than just the cities.. something very.. catastrophic has occured in the entire biosphere.." looks to Yoshi curiously. "I don't understand how the Pantheon and Overseer could have become.. so potent that they are known 200 years later... I mean.. they are the minority in our time." her voice drops a bit. "We need more intelligence." *




Yoshi nods, "Course I never heard of Overseer, but Pantheon are just a bunch of elite bigots, right, Justice Elite should have dealt with them right?"

_*OOC:* An Editor note, ther is no force or being on Earth: Legacy named Overseer, that the players are aware of  just in case any of you were wondering._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Course I never heard of Overseer, but Pantheon are just a bunch of elite bigots, right, Justice Elite should have dealt with them right?"
> 
> OOC: An Editor note, ther is no force or being on Earth: Legacy named Overseer, that the players are aware of  just in case any of you were wondering. *




'True enough." looks concerned. "Are you ready to go Yoshi?" looks him over. "I wouldn't want you to strain yourself."


OOC: she's 'assuming' there is a person since she's not completely 'current' on the state of Elite's in teh world


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan sighs, hoping to shift the topic away from himself. "So, uh, do any of you know who the new teacher is? And I wonder how long this extra work duty will keep up."

_ There. A topic for hopeful speculation, and another for complaining. That should work. _


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan sighs, hoping to shift the topic away from himself. "So, uh, do any of you know who the new teacher is? And I wonder how long this extra work duty will keep up."
> 
> There. A topic for hopeful speculation, and another for complaining. That should work.  *




Tommy smirks, "I might know something, maybe... you know how I tend to just pick up all kinds of things eh Mark," he nudges Mark lightly smirking.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy turns to Mark, "Dude, man I have been looking for you, man meet my new friend, Star, she is soo cool, I like kind of built her, but she is a total AI, she has her own thoughts and personality with some hard-coded prime directives..."
> 
> Star turns to Mark, "I am pleased to meet you Mark McNamara, I am Star," her voice monotone and flat, as she steps back to engage both Ryan and Mark in conversation.*




Mark stops dead, "You _built_ her? She's a robot?" _This is really weird._


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tommy smirks, "I might know something, maybe... you know how I tend to just pick up all kinds of things eh Mark," he nudges Mark lightly smirking. *




"Uh, yeah," Mark answers absently, not quite past the robot thing yet.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Cafeteria...*

Tommy smiles to Mark, "Yeah, she is pretty slick isn't she, I mean, how cool is that, I got my own android, and she is cool, she is strong, pretty fast, not as fast as you Mark, but she is cool, and she can learn stuff, has nano-circuitry that can repair itself, and she has access to the extensive database here at the Institute..."

Star nods, "I am capable of all those feats."

Tommy continues, "And to answer your question Ryan, Bryant McCallister, also known as Raptor, as in, THE Raptor of Justice Elite... yeah, he is so cool..."


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan smiles. _Figures he knows who it is. Does he run this place or what?_ "Do you have his action figure?"


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Cafeteria...
> 
> Tommy smiles to Mark, "Yeah, she is pretty slick isn't she, I mean, how cool is that, I got my own android, and she is cool, she is strong, pretty fast, not as fast as you Mark, but she is cool, and she can learn stuff, has nano-circuitry that can repair itself, and she has access to the extensive database here at the Institute..."
> 
> Star nods, "I am capable of all those feats." *




Mark takes a small, involuntary step away from Tommy and Star. _Not just weird, it's creepy too._ 

"So, uh, why did you build her?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark takes a small, involuntary step away from Tommy and Star. Not just weird, it's creepy too.
> 
> "So, uh, why did you build her?" *




Tommy nods to Ryan, "yeah I got his Rookie figure, his special edition, and the retired memorial edition..." he smiles, "He was like my fave, man he was the coolest, I mean Paragon is cool, but Raptor had the skill and the attitude."

Star replies to Ryan, "I was built to assist and protect Tommy, since his last encounter with Adaba Adid aligned terrorists, he finds that his combat capabilities are somewhat limited.  That is where I come in."

*Back in Mudaba Adin's Dark Future...*

Yoshi replies to Cassie, "Yeah I can get us there, whenever you are ready," he winks, as Cassie hops on his back once more, Yoshi racs down the building and through the streets toward the ominous and looming Vanguard Tower...

It takes mere moments to arrive at the base of the Vanguard Tower, the entrance way has been left open, and bones of the guards lay strewn about...

Yoshi pauses to take a quick breath, "Man this is intense... I can only imagine what has happened here..."

Cassie notices some tatters of uniforms, and finds the symbol she saw in the vision, the triangle symbol from her vision.  Yoshi kneels down, "Dude this is way next level, what do you think it means?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Kiyana nods, "Mmm, Chocolate, that sounds real good, course, I can't have too much, have to watch my figure so I can fit into a nice dress," she grins.*




James just grins and says "Na I am positive you are going to look great..[/B]"




> *
> Over at the milkshake machine is another student Tyler, an elite capable of creating and manipulating fire, he glances over his shoulder, "Hey, hey James, whassup man, looks like Dr. Simmons finally let up on his punishments, eh?  Man that was triple harsh, and then I couldn't ven get to that club, I was like damn... this sucks..."
> 
> Kiyana nods, "Ahh yeah, I am sorry to hear that Tyler, it was kind of our fault, but well I am sure this restriction can't last forever, yes?"
> 
> Tyler sighs, "Yeah I hope not, I need to like get out, and well see what is up on the dance scene..." *




"*Hey Tyler... ah ya that was our fault, well really it was my fault. I wanted to see the dinos and it was stupid, cause I got pretty much the whole school in trouble. Well there is the dance next week. So you a pretty good dancer then Tyler?*" James tries to be causal, but he is thinking _if he is really good maybe he could teach me? Of course I don't want to many people do know that I can't dance, and I can trust Billy... but Tyler seems cool, maybe I can trust him also?_

When they have there milkshakes James will walk with Kiyana to the table...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back at the Cafeteria...*

"Yeah I can dance," Tyler replies, "I mean it wouldn't be that cool to have music I couldn't groove to, though right?  A man has to get the rythymn in his soul, you know what I mean right?"

Kiyana finished getting her shake, "Oh yeah I love to dance, have not had a chance since I have been here, but I am so looking forward to it," she shakes her hips, "it is going to be fun!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back in Mudaba Adin's Dark Future...*
> 
> Yoshi replies to Cassie, "Yeah I can get us there, whenever you are ready," he winks, as Cassie hops on his back once more, Yoshi racs down the building and through the streets toward the ominous and looming Vanguard Tower...
> 
> It takes mere moments to arrive at the base of the Vanguard Tower, the entrance way has been left open, and bones of the guards lay strewn about...
> 
> Yoshi pauses to take a quick breath, "Man this is intense... I can only imagine what has happened here..."
> 
> Cassie notices some tatters of uniforms, and finds the symbol she saw in the vision, the triangle symbol from her vision.  Yoshi kneels down, "Dude this is way next level, what do you think it means?"




Cassie stands up, the triangle in her hand she loooks at it for long secods, then tucks it in her uniform before looking a way upwards. totally oblivous to Yoshi, and focused solely on getting to the top and finding the mystery figure waiting for them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back in Mudaba Adin's Dark Future...*
> 
> Yoshi replies to Cassie, "Yeah I can get us there, whenever you are ready," he winks, as Cassie hops on his back once more, Yoshi racs down the building and through the streets toward the ominous and looming Vanguard Tower...
> 
> It takes mere moments to arrive at the base of the Vanguard Tower, the entrance way has been left open, and bones of the guards lay strewn about...
> 
> Yoshi pauses to take a quick breath, "Man this is intense... I can only imagine what has happened here..."
> 
> Cassie notices some tatters of uniforms, and finds the symbol she saw in the vision, the triangle symbol from her vision.  Yoshi kneels down, "Dude this is way next level, what do you think it means?"




Cassie stands up, the triangle in her hand she loooks at it for long secods, then tucks it in her uniform before looking a way upwards. totally oblivous to Yoshi, and focused solely on getting to the top and finding the mystery figure waiting for them.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies to Ryan, "I was built to assist and protect Tommy, since his last encounter with Adaba Adid aligned terrorists, he finds that his combat capabilities are somewhat limited.  That is where I come in."




"Ok, I guess that makes sense. Why's she have red eyes?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Ok, I guess that makes sense. Why's she have red eyes?" *




Star replies, "I assume for aesthetic reasons, the color of my eyes, does not affect my ability to see or percieve objects.  Though I do beleive some tweaks to my senses could enhance my visual sensors immensely, Tommy..."

"Hey, I need more time, you are a work in progress Star," Tommy replies, he turns to Mark, "so what do you think, isn't she cool?"


----------



## Set Harth

After seeing Elm, Billy contiunes to put his master plan Operation: Woo Isabelle into effect. He buys tickets to the Soccer game online then composes a message to accompany his exotic flowers.



> I've enjoyed our merry little chase my love, and I would gladly pursue you untill the end of time. One chance to prove myself is all I ask. Meet me this Saturday in the gardens at 12:00 and I promise you a first date to remember.
> -Boyscout




"Ah that should do it. I'll just leave this little gift outside her door and see if she bites." Humming to himself Billy walks out of his room flowers and note inhand.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Cafeteria...
> 
> "Yeah I can dance," Tyler replies, "I mean it wouldn't be that cool to have music I couldn't groove to, though right?  A man has to get the rythymn in his soul, you know what I mean right?"
> 
> Kiyana finished getting her shake, "Oh yeah I love to dance, have not had a chance since I have been here, but I am so looking forward to it," she shakes her hips, "it is going to be fun!" *




Watching Kiyana 'shake her hips', James tries not to stare. He gets a little red-faced and then nods his head "*Yea it is going to be a blast...*"


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Watching Kiyana 'shake her hips', James tries not to stare. He gets a little red-faced and then nods his head "Yea it is going to be a blast..." *




Tyler leers too, "Hell yeah it is," he smiles, "So you want to come with me, once we can get out of here, Kiyana, and hit the dance scene, I got a couplke new mixes to sample around here..."

Kiyana giggles, "I am just so excited..." oblivious to the staring.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Double Post..._

_*OOC:* Check out the artwork links in the OOC thread _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler leers too, "Hell yeah it is," he smiles, "So you want to come with me, once we can get out of here, Kiyana, and hit the dance scene, I got a couplke new mixes to sample around here..."
> 
> Kiyana giggles, "I am just so excited..." oblivious to the staring. *




James kind of gives Tyler the eye and says "*Ah she's going with me I afraid... maybe yous should ask Cassie?*" with that James gets a bit red again, wondering if maybe he went to far. He looks over at Kiyana and says "*I mean I think we are still going together right Kiyana?*" He also thinks _oh man that was stupid, can't get all worked up at the littlest thing. How would Billy handle this, he would laugh it off and put Taylor down somehow and still look cool and collected... yea got to do that._


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James kind of gives Tyler the eye and says "Ah she's going with me I afraid... maybe yous should ask Cassie?" with that James gets a bit red again, wondering if maybe he went to far. He looks over at Kiyana and says "I mean I think we are still going together right Kiyana?" He also thinks oh man that was stupid, can't get all worked up at the littlest thing. How would Billy handle this, he would laugh it off and put Taylor down somehow and still look cool and collected... yea got to do that. *




Tyler raises his hand, "Sweet you two going to the dance together next week?  Yeah Cassie is cute, but a little too ditzy for my tastes, I might just show up and check the scene, kind of like baselines myself then elites... no need to date someone that can put out my fire... eh?"

Kiyana smiles, "Of coruse we are still going," she looks to James, "unless you don't want to..." slight pout.

*Billy in the Hallway...*

Billy works his way down the hallway towards Isabelle's room, _I am assuming,_ along the way a dark skinned man walking with a cane walks down the hall, he pauses as he sees Billy...

_Billy instantly recognizes him as the ex-Justice Elite member, *Raptor*..._

Raptor speaks, "Hey, you must be Billy Bowen, been hearing alot about," he extends his hand, "I am Mr. McCallister, I will be a new instructor here at the Institute.  I saw you on CNN a few weeks, past, Paladin huh?  I hope you cna live up to the name," he replies with a firm handshake.

*Vanguard Tower in the Dark Future...*

Yoshi looks up, and whistles, "It is pretty big, who knows where that woman, Chrono could be, but I think the sooner we start looking the better."

Yoshi and Cassie pick their way through the ruins, and force their way into the structure, with some trepidation, and find the interior dimly lit by emergency lights, it is musty, dusty, and filled with cobwebs... skeletal remains lay about on the floor... many in the tattered clothing they died in...

Yoshi checks the elevator but finds it does not work, not all that surprisingly.  He groans, "Well looks like we need to find the stairs, geeze this place is creepy."

A monitor over the welcome desk crackles to life, and displays the face of a cute young african woman, "Welcome to the Vanguard Tower of... **CRACKLE!**... we are pleased to-" the monitors dies and sputters off.

Yoshi shrugs, and makes his way to the stairs, "Man this isn't a cool future, I mean time travel... no one is going to beleive us... man but this is cool... any memories coming back Cassie?"

Six flights up, and you find the stairs have been destroyed from the 6th floor up, and from the size of the structure it looks to be much larger then that.  The floor you are currently on seems to be a scientific lab, with large tube-like structures lining both sides of the walkway, the whole of the room is filled with these cylinders.  Most are fractured and empty, but as you make your way through the structure to find an alternate route, you find several of the chambers have occupants, young women floating in some kind of sustainment liquid.  Though some to be  malfunctioning, and only corpses remain, some still seem to be at least preserved...

Inside the tubes are young women, hooked into a machine, they all look identical, blonde, and eurasian in features, but all pretty much the same.  Yoshi blinks, and blushes, "Uhh, is this your twin sister, Cassie, wow, nice body... I mean.. uhh... yeah."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie looks over the tubes, moving from one to the next, brushing the dust aside and looking around for a clue as to what 'she' is doing in the tubes.


Long minutes pass as she looks the scene over, intent on the bodies. Her face is nuetral and her eyes withdrawn and darkened from their usual brlliant curiousity they present.

"So.. this is what I am? Some.. sort of .. organic machine? Mass produced and stored?" she asks queitly, not to Yoshi, but simply aloud.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie looks over the tubes, moving from one to the next, brushing the dust aside and looking around for a clue as to what 'she' is doing in the tubes.
> 
> Long minutes pass as she looks the scene over, intent on the bodies. Her face is nuetral and her eyes withdrawn and darkened from their usual brlliant curiousity they present.
> 
> "So.. this is what I am? Some.. sort of .. organic machine? Mass produced and stored?" she asks queitly, not to Yoshi, but simply aloud. *




Yoshi looks to Cassie, and pats her shoulder, "Your Cassandra, your not one of these things, I mean, you shouldn't get confused, whatever these are," as he looks around.

Neither Cassie nor Yoshi can find any distinguishing marks on the containment cells, as they continue to look around, "Did I mention that this is all very next level?"

_Cassie rolled Listen check 5, Yoshi got a Listen check of 9, versus a Move Silently check of 23._

"A Pantheon Shock Trooper, I didn't think any were left active in this region... interesting," a female voice calls out, in an analytical tone.  Up on top of a cylinder is a crouching figure wearing a black tattered robe, with glints of white armor showing, pointing a cannon arm towards Yoshi and Cassie...

Yoshi blinks, "Uhh... Pantheon Shock Trooper?"

"An elite signature, hmmph, you two have 30 seconds to give me a good reason why I shouldn't eradicate you, as you can tell, I have no love of Pantheon... or anyone allied to them," the voice continues.

"Whoa, whoa, I don't work for Pantheon... hell i don't even like the guys, you got us all wrong, right Cassie?" Yoshi says aloud.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi looks to Cassie, and pats her shoulder, "Your Cassandra, your not one of these things, I mean, you shouldn't get confused, whatever these are," as he looks around.
> 
> Neither Cassie nor Yoshi can find any distinguishing marks on the containment cells, as they continue to look around, "Did I mention that this is all very next level?"
> 
> Cassie rolled Listen check 5, Yoshi got a Listen check of 9, versus a Move Silently check of 23.
> 
> "A Pantheon Shock Trooper, I didn't think any were left active in this region... interesting," a female voice calls out, in an analytical tone.  Up on top of a cylinder is a crouching figure wearing a black tattered robe, with glints of white armor showing, pointing a cannon arm towards Yoshi and Cassie...
> 
> Yoshi blinks, "Uhh... Pantheon Shock Trooper?"
> 
> "An elite signature, hmmph, you two have 30 seconds to give me a good reason why I shouldn't eradicate you, as you can tell, I have no love of Pantheon... or anyone allied to them," the voice continues.
> 
> "Whoa, whoa, I don't work for Pantheon... hell i don't even like the guys, you got us all wrong, right Cassie?" Yoshi says aloud. *




Cassie turns, a tear runnign down her face as she looks at the stanger. "Is that what I am? Some sort of killing machine?" steps in front of Yoshi. "I don't know anything of this.." waves a hand around. "One moment we were in the past, the next we're over 200 years later, she rambled about my being displaced at time and that the tower would make things all clear." stops and lowers her hands. "Fine.. I understand what I am.. what I was supposed to be." pulls  the torn insignia out. "is this it?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler raises his hand, "Sweet you two going to the dance together next week?  Yeah Cassie is cute, but a little too ditzy for my tastes, I might just show up and check the scene, kind of like baselines myself then elites... no need to date someone that can put out my fire... eh?"
> 
> Kiyana smiles, "Of coruse we are still going," she looks to James, "unless you don't want to..." slight pout.
> *




"*Oh no I totally want to go with you Kiyana, I just didn't want to... you know assume anything... haha no we are going to have a great time. Especially sense you are going to help me pick out some nice cloths so that I just might look cool also*" and while James is smiling the whole time he is thinking _geez you sound like a dork James, knock it off and calm down, she's going with you and she said she liked you... must relax, act like Billy ya that the way_


----------



## Hammerhead

_That robot sure is freaky. Especially since some little kid built her._ Ryan, seeing James floundering with Kiyana, decides to help him out. "So, uh, James, can I talk to you in private? You too, Mark."


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Cafeteria...*

Kiyana smiles, "Great," she says matter of factly, she sips her milkshake and works her way back to the table.

Tyler shrugs, and goes back to ginishing his milkshake, "You two make an interesting couple..." he says to James, just before Ryan makes his request.

*Inside the Vanguard Tower... in the Dark Future...*

The figure leaps down onto the platform, "Interesting, your programming should have kicked in by now, you must be a rogue trooper, I have data on such instances but this is the first time I have seen it action."

The arm cannon flashes, and returns into a normal looking hand, "I am Star, Mark I, series 000-000-000-1, I work for Bastion, if you are truly a rogue element then I come in peace, but this zone, isn't safe for either of you, my sensors relegate both of you Bravo class elites, I am equipped to handle Delta class threats."

She pulls back her hood revealing the face of the girl from the cafeteria earlier, her red eyes looking back and forth, "This area is considered quarantined by Bastion, Both the forces of Overseer and Pantheon are active in this region, you should count yourselves lucky."

Yoshi blinks, "Hey your that girl, sweet, where is Tommy?"

She cocks her head, "Tommy... Tommy McKain is not present, How do you know Master McKain, and what is your affiliation with him?" she raises her hand again, as Yoshi blinks.

"Uhh, I just know him from school... he he..." Yoshi gulps.

"Master McKain serves Pantheon, he is an enemy to Bastion, and it would be impossible for you to be a school-mate of his, you are for one much too young," Star replies.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hey, I need more time, you are a work in progress Star," Tommy replies, he turns to Mark, "so what do you think, isn't she cool?"




"She's something else alright," Mark manages a smiles and does his best to sound sincere.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *That robot sure is freaky. Especially since some little kid built her. Ryan, seeing James floundering with Kiyana, decides to help him out. "So, uh, James, can I talk to you in private? You too, Mark." *




"*Sure no problem man... just let me finish up here. I hope it don't bug you, but some us need lots of cal's to keep powering our... well our powers and stuff...*" James will finish up and make chit chat with Kiyana. When he is all finished he will say "*When do you want to meet up to look over cloths for me Kiyana? Just wondering... with restriction my calendar is pretty much free when I am not in school...*"


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Cafeteria...*

Kiyana nods, and sips her drink, while Tyler slides over and takes a seat, she speaks, "How about we meet up later tonight, stop by my room, kay?"

Tyler and her then spark up some small talk, about music, and the European dance scene.

Tommy raises a slight brow and replies to Mark, "Uhh yeah, well that too, but I mean she is pretty cool right, I mean how many guys do you know have their own android, that they built?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Cafeteria...
> 
> Kiyana nods, and sips her drink, while Tyler slides over and takes a seat, she speaks, "How about we meet up later tonight, stop by my room, kay?"
> *




James smiles at her and says "*It's a date... I mean its a date in time... when we will meet. Hehehe. See later Kiyana. So Ryan lets head over to the baseball court. I want to try some new trick shots I have been practicing. I teleport up to the rim with the ball and Slam Dunk it dude! I haven't been able to break the glass yet, must be reinforced or something...*" James will head on out there, waiting for Ryan and rambling the whole time, until or unless Ryan interrupts him that is...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Inside the Vanguard Tower... in the Dark Future...*
> 
> The figure leaps down onto the platform, "Interesting, your programming should have kicked in by now, you must be a rogue trooper, I have data on such instances but this is the first time I have seen it action."
> 
> The arm cannon flashes, and returns into a normal looking hand, "I am Star, Mark I, series 000-000-000-1, I work for Bastion, if you are truly a rogue element then I come in peace, but this zone, isn't safe for either of you, my sensors relegate both of you Bravo class elites, I am equipped to handle Delta class threats."
> 
> She pulls back her hood revealing the face of the girl from the cafeteria earlier, her red eyes looking back and forth, "This area is considered quarantined by Bastion, Both the forces of Overseer and Pantheon are active in this region, you should count yourselves lucky."
> 
> Yoshi blinks, "Hey your that girl, sweet, where is Tommy?"
> 
> She cocks her head, "Tommy... Tommy McKain is not present, How do you know Master McKain, and what is your affiliation with him?" she raises her hand again, as Yoshi blinks.
> 
> "Uhh, I just know him from school... he he..." Yoshi gulps.
> 
> "Master McKain serves Pantheon, he is an enemy to Bastion, and it would be impossible for you to be a school-mate of his, you are for one much too young," Star replies.




Cassie looks at Star. "I met you.. back in the early 21st century.. or someone like you, just an hour or two to us. And you had just come on line an hour prior to that." paces. "I don't suppose there is somewhay you can explain what happened? How things came to be?"


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Billy in the Hallway...
> 
> Billy works his way down the hallway towards Isabelle's room, I am assuming, along the way a dark skinned man walking with a cane walks down the hall, he pauses as he sees Billy...
> 
> Billy instantly recognizes him as the ex-Justice Elite member, Raptor...
> 
> Raptor speaks, "Hey, you must be Billy Bowen, been hearing alot about," he extends his hand, "I am Mr. McCallister, I will be a new instructor here at the Institute.  I saw you on CNN a few weeks, past, Paladin huh?  I hope you cna live up to the name," he replies with a firm handshake.
> *




"Hello Sir," replies Billy juggling the flowers into his other hand. "Yeah, well that CNN thing was just to help out Ryan, He looked a little spooked after the reporters pounced on him. I was just helping him out, though he seemed to resent it a bit."


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Dark Future..*

Star lowers her hand, "My databanks do recall that meeting, though temperoal displacement technology is purely theroretical, I will for now humor you."

Yoshi nods, "Whew... so uhh like Cassie, said, what happened here?"

Star replies, "2014, July 16th, shortly after I was created, a young elite named Ryan Prolaski, also known as the Comet is captured by black ops agents working for Adaba Adid, President of the Congo Protectorate."

Yoshi replies, "Whoa that is wicked..."

"In November of that same year, forces of the Overseer begin to appear in Southern Africa, and the late Adaba Adid is deposed, presumably killed by the forces of the Overseer.  Even the combined might of Justice Elite, Justice Elite: Beta, and Teen Elite was incapable of keeping the forces of Overseer at bay," Star continued.

"It is said that mankind lost faith in its heroes, many turned against them, war raged across the world, Overseer continued to gather strength, while the forces of Pantheon began to swell as many elites joined their ranks to protect themselves versus the persecution of mankind... some tried to bridge the gap, but it was the elites that were blamed for the destruction..." Star paused.

"Whoa, uhh... that souns pretty bad, who the hell is Overseer?" Yoshi replies.

"My databanks do not have suffecient knowledge to anser that question... perhaps a powerful elite, perhaps an alien intelligence, speculation runs the gambit..." Star replies.

"But-" Star freezes... it seems the whole world goes silent as Chrono reappears, "Too much knowledge of the future can prove fatal, but ou have seen what I have wanted you to see, and heard what needed to be heard, perhaps now, my sacrifice has not been in vain."

Yoshi blinks, and looks to Cassie, "Why do I feel like I just took the blue pill?"

*In the Hallway...*

Mr. McCallister nods, "That was a good thing, though it isn't hard to see where resenment could spring from.  But your heart was in the right place, you seem to have a strong sense of justice, and regard for people's well being, and a failry obvious take charge attitude.  I like that, it isn't easy stepping up to be a leader, but I think you may be able to handle it, just make sure you spread the wealth," he finishes.

"My only question to you, Billy is how would you handle defeat?" he asks.


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"My only question to you, Billy is how would you handle defeat?" he asks. *




"I don't believe in the no-win scenario, Mr. McCallister. As long as we each stay true to ourselves and others we'll never lose, even in defeat."


----------



## Set Harth

ooc: double post


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I don't believe in the no-win scenario, Mr. McCallister. As long as we each stay true to ourselves and others we'll never lose, even in defeat." *




Mr. McCallister pauses, "That is kind of scary, you remind me of Paragon with that kind of statement, I admire the youthful enthusiasm, but I wonder if your classmates share that same kind of mindset.  We shall see won't we," he looks at the flowers, "but I see I may be impeding young love, I hope the likes the flowers, though I think the letter may be a little much, _my love_ is a little dated... but maybe she will get a kick out of it, hmm?"


----------



## Set Harth

Billy grins in responce"There's no telling how she'll respond, but I'll never know unless I ask. Good day to you Mr. M, I looking really forward to training tomarrow.


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy grins in responce"There's no telling how she'll respond, but I'll never know unless I ask. Good day to you Mr. M, I am really looking forward to training tomarrow. *




Mr. McCalliaster nods, "Well I hope so, and that is Mr. McCalliaster, Billy," he continues on, "Good luck Billy."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Cafeteria...
> 
> Tommy raises a slight brow and replies to Mark, "Uhh yeah, well that too, but I mean she is pretty cool right, I mean how many guys do you know have their own android, that they built?" *




Mark gets over the supreme creepiness of the moment enough to convincingly fake doing some deep mental arithmetic, "Counting you? I think it's one, give or take. I knew a guy with a mop and a skirt once, though."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dark Future..
> 
> Star lowers her hand, "My databanks do recall that meeting, though temperoal displacement technology is purely theroretical, I will for now humor you."
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Whew... so uhh like Cassie, said, what happened here?"
> 
> Star replies, "2014, July 16th, shortly after I was created, a young elite named Ryan Prolaski, also known as the Comet is captured by black ops agents working for Adaba Adid, President of the Congo Protectorate."
> 
> Yoshi replies, "Whoa that is wicked..."
> 
> "In November of that same year, forces of the Overseer begin to appear in Southern Africa, and the late Adaba Adid is deposed, presumably killed by the forces of the Overseer.  Even the combined might of Justice Elite, Justice Elite: Beta, and Teen Elite was incapable of keeping the forces of Overseer at bay," Star continued.
> 
> "It is said that mankind lost faith in its heroes, many turned against them, war raged across the world, Overseer continued to gather strength, while the forces of Pantheon began to swell as many elites joined their ranks to protect themselves versus the persecution of mankind... some tried to bridge the gap, but it was the elites that were blamed for the destruction..." Star paused.
> 
> "Whoa, uhh... that souns pretty bad, who the hell is Overseer?" Yoshi replies.
> 
> "My databanks do not have suffecient knowledge to anser that question... perhaps a powerful elite, perhaps an alien intelligence, speculation runs the gambit..." Star replies.
> 
> "But-" Star freezes... it seems the whole world goes silent as Chrono reappears, "Too much knowledge of the future can prove fatal, but ou have seen what I have wanted you to see, and heard what needed to be heard, perhaps now, my sacrifice has not been in vain."
> 
> Yoshi blinks, and looks to Cassie, "Why do I feel like I just took the blue pill?"
> 
> [*




Cassie looks around trying to take in surrounding events, and making sure she can recall what little she has heard. "why bring us where we can learn something of the future if you're not going to let us actually learn something." shakes her head. "All I know is I was meant to be sometype of monstrous killing machine. We know nothing of the Overseer or what my friend means to the Pathenon." sighs. "I can't just.. leave without finding out what is going to happen."


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Cefeteria...*

Tommy sighs, "Yeah I guess so, I thought she was pretty cool."

Star replies, "He seems to assume I was made for your pleasure Tommy," she turns to Mark, "That is not the case, my purpose is his defense, he can handle himself for his own pleasure."

Tommy blinks, and goes red, "Good one Star... sheesh."

Both Ryan and James look to be waiting for Mark to join them.

*At the Pool...*

"Ahh c'mon John, you have to go, it will be fun, isn't there a girl you like around here, I mean, you could just go with a girl, and not have to be well you know, just come, you can hand out with us, I mean i think everyone else is going," she pauses, _I think even Isabelle is going to go with Billy, she just wants to make him sweat for a bit, she grins._

"You got to go, please?" she smiles winsomely.

*Isabelle's room...*

After knocking, he can tell that no one is home, and the door of course is locked, keyed to the individual via retina scan, the door lies closed, and the hallway is empty.

*The Dark Future...*

"That is not my purpose to show you everything, only what you needed to see, perhaps you do not understand that, that is irrelevent.  What you know is enough to prevent what could be.  That is my purpose, these chain of events will lead invariably to the destruction of all time, all space, and all life.  As per my mandate, I cannot let that happen..." Chrono replies, as the scene around you fades.

Yoshi blinks, "Whoa... have I mentioned thi is totally next level?"

Chrono continues, "We are done here, I have done enough for you, and shown you what could be, the rest is inconsequential, all you must know is that Ryan Praloski must not fall into the hands of Overseer."

**FLASH!**

Both Yoshi and Cassie blink, and find themselves back in her room, with merely a minute passing after their journey through time and space, and an error message on the computer screen.  But the tattered piece of cloth still remains in Cassie's hand.

Yoshi looks to Cassie, "That was, not quite what I had in mind, when I volunteered to help out..."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Cefeteria...
> Star replies, "He seems to assume I was made for your pleasure Tommy," she turns to Mark, "That is not the case, my purpose is his defense, he can handle himself for his own pleasure."
> 
> Tommy blinks, and goes red, "Good one Star... sheesh."*



*

"Uh hey, that's not what I was thinking about!"  Mark blurts defensively. 




			Both Ryan and James look to be waiting for Mark to join them.
		
Click to expand...



OOC: Toki, are Ryan and James nearby or is there some distance between Mark, Tommy, and them? I lost track.*


----------



## Tokiwong

*Info for Samnell*

_*OOC:* They are close by about, 30 feet from Mark, it seems Ryan has something private to speak about with the two of you._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie looks down at her hand, and the patch in it. 

Long seconds pass as she looks at it, unblinkingly. "I know what I was supposed to be...."

Looks over at Yoshi. "Do you think.. you and the others could help me find something better?"

Tears glistening in her eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie looks down at her hand, and the patch in it.
> 
> Long seconds pass as she looks at it, unblinkingly. "I know what I was supposed to be...."
> 
> Looks over at Yoshi. "Do you think.. you and the others could help me find something better?"
> 
> Tears glistening in her eyes. *




"No need to be melodramatic Cassie, before we knew that you were a good person, I think you have already shown that you are going to be something better, cool the tears, you won't be some killing machine, your Cassandra Prophet, a good person, with a good heart.  If anything, your willingness to help with those dinos and then those terrorists is good enough for me,"  Yoshi replies, patting her shoulder.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No need to be melodramatic Cassie, before we knew that you were a good person, I think you have already shown that you are going to be something better, cool the tears, you won't be some killing machine, your Cassandra Prophet, a good person, with a good heart.  If anything, your willingness to help with those dinos and then those terrorists is good enough for me,"  Yoshi replies, patting her shoulder. *





"I'm sorry Yoshi, it's.. just a shock to learn you're not going to ever meet your mother and father.." sighs. "You're right though.. I'm not like them." smiles calmly. "Now, we've got to figure who to tell what we experienced adn more importaly.. how we can prove it."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Anika, First Appearance Generation Legacy Issue #3*

*6 hours earlier on an Aerodyne overlooking the Mediterranean Sea*

The soft hum of the engines was soothing after the past few days for Anika, first being transplanted from her home, to Barcelona, and then finding out that she was to be moved again in such  short time to Mudaba Adin, for more intense training, was a little unsettling.  Especially many of her instructors seemed to be taken aback at how her powers had manifested, and what she could do, she an oddity among oddities, a somewhat liberating if strange emotion.

The rest of the passengers were no doubt baselines, and the in-flight movie was some strange artsy film, from France written by a brilliant baseline director, of course it made little sense and didn’t catch much interest.  On her right, was her fellow passenger an old man who was busy snoring away on the flight, a businessman from Great Britain, who smelled of cigars.

She looked back out the window, and could see the waters speed along quickly, several tens of thousand feet below, the blue sky reflected in the afternoon light.  It was at least peaceful.

*At the present time, Anika’s new room*

The trip from the aerodyne port was quiet, Mr. Kincaid, an elite by his own admission of Egyptian descent had picked her up, and given her a tour of Mudaba Adin, eventually arriving at the Institute, which was located within a nature preserve, and had a more rural quality as opposed to the more urban Institute in Barcelona.  But her room was pretty much like the one in Barcelona, spacious, with a bathroom, a computer terminal, a bed, desk, a closet, and quite bare at the moment.  But she already had a message on her computer… An image of Tommy McKain pops up on her screen and smiles to her and begins to speak.

_Anika,

Hey glad to see you made it, it is me Tommy, heard you were coming down here, glad you could make it, this place is cool, I have a lot of friends here, I can show you around.  Well unpack, I included some rudimentary info about the place, a layout, and well just a friendly hello!_

The image fades leaving behind several files about the school, and the students, and the region around the school.  Thankfully this would be a fresh start, and a chance to perhaps explore just what she could do.  And if anything, all the other students here just like in Barcelona all had powers they were only beginning to understand…


----------



## Agamon

Anika reads the message left by Tommy.  _"Tommy...yeah, I remember him, the computer kid.  How did he know I was...right, the computer kid,"_ she thinks, looking blankly at the screen.  Her brow furls slightly.  _I wonder what other information he's privy to..." _

She clicks a few of the files, scanning them for anything she might find interesting.  One folder contains a video file of the recent disruption at a local mall.  _"Yeah, I remember that.  A half-hour speech on 'this is how the students of the Barcelona Institute _don't_ behave in public' followed by lessons on what to do if we're attacked in public.  I'll have to thank them for that."_ she thinks as she smirks.

The other file in the folder is a personal account from Tommy of something that happened in the local reserve, but didn't make the news.  As she reads it, her eyes grow wider and wider.  _"Dinosaurs?  Elite terrorists?  What exactly am I being signed up for...?"_

Anika rises from the computer and decides to go have a look around the campus.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The other file in the folder is a personal account from Tommy of something that happened in the local reserve, but didn't make the news.  As she reads it, her eyes grow wider and wider.  "Dinosaurs?  Elite terrorists?  What exactly am I being signed up for...?"
> 
> Anika rises from the computer and decides to go have a look around the campus. *




*Back at Cassie's room...*

Yoshi nods, "I think I understand, but you can't worry about that now, what can you worry about is how we are going to make anyone beleive what just happened, and definitely warn Ryan... maybe we should go talk to him," he walsk to the door, as it opens, and glances into the hallway, spotting Anika walking down the hallway...

_Whoa... another hot chick... and blonde to boot... man Yoshi some days it is good to be an elite!_ Yoshi thinks to himself as he smirks, "Hey you new around here, I didn't know we were getting another student, the name is Yoshi," he points to inside the room, "and this is my friend Cassie, welcome to the Institute."

Yoshi steps out into the hall and folds his arms and leans against the wall, he is a slim Japanese youth with dyed blonde hair, and a red bandanna around his spiky hair.  He is wearing loose jeans, with white tennis shoes, and a blue shirt with some anime babe, leaning on a hot car... he grins.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Whoa... another hot chick... and blonde to boot... man Yoshi some days it is good to be an elite! Yoshi thinks to himself as he smirks, "Hey you new around here, I didn't know we were getting another student, the name is Yoshi," he points to inside the room, "and this is my friend Cassie, welcome to the Institute."
> 
> Yoshi steps out into the hall and folds his arms and leans against the wall, he is a slim Japanese youth with dyed blonde hair, and a red bandanna around his spiky hair.  He is wearing loose jeans, with white tennis shoes, and a blue shirt with some anime babe, leaning on a hot car... he grins. *




Anika stops and smiles at the greeting.  She wears her shoulder-length hair loose.  She's dressed in a loose blue t-shirt and kahkis.  "Hi.  My name's Anika." she says with a strange accent, nodding to the two students.  Yeah, I'm new here.  I just came in from the Barcelona Institute.  I'm not too sure why.  They tell me to jump on an aerodyne, and I say 'Where to?'"  She half-smiles, feeling a bit self-conscious


----------



## Samnell

Mark notices Ryan and James. "I'll take to you later, ok Tommy? Thanks. Cool Robot." He makes his escape.

"So what's the deal, guys?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika stops and smiles at the greeting.  She wears her shoulder-length hair loose.  She's dressed in a loose blue t-shirt and kahkis.  "Hi.  My name's Anika." she says with a strange accent, nodding to the two students.  Yeah, I'm new here.  I just came in from the Barcelona Institute.  I'm not too sure why.  They tell me to jump on an aerodyne, and I say 'Where to?'"  She half-smiles, feeling a bit self-conscious *




"Nice to meet you, Anika." smiles calmly as she tucks a bit of cloth into her pocket. "Yoshi.. why don't you show her around why I go talk about what..we saw." goes in search of a teacher that she knows will listen.


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Hallway outside Cassie's Room*

Yoshi nods, "Well I think we should go together Cassie, two people seeing the same things, they may beleive us much easier then one, besides," he places a hand on Cassie's shoulder, "we sort of need to think *how* we are going to explain all that."

Yoshi turned to Anika, "Sorry bout that, we kind of just had a next-level experience, like way next-level... saw some cool stuff, but I still have to wonder how it all happened, you know?"

Yoshi chuckles, "Man I sound all surreal, it is a long story, you might as well get used to it, strange stuff tends to happen around here."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Hallway outside Cassie's Room
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Well I think we should go together Cassie, two people seeing the same things, they may beleive us much easier then one, besides," he places a hand on Cassie's shoulder, "we sort of need to think how we are going to explain all that."
> 
> Yoshi turned to Anika, "Sorry bout that, we kind of just had a next-level experience, like way next-level... saw some cool stuff, but I still have to wonder how it all happened, you know?"
> 
> Yoshi chuckles, "Man I sound all surreal, it is a long story, you might as well get used to it, strange stuff tends to happen around here." *




"It's alright Yoshi, I can tell them that you saw it as well." smiles. "I mean.. it was.. very .. how do you say.. 'out there'? I am not quite sure how we can prove it..It is.. dfeinitly outside anything of the established limitis of science."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It's alright Yoshi, I can tell them that you saw it as well." smiles. "I mean.. it was.. very .. how do you say.. 'out there'? I am not quite sure how we can prove it..It is.. dfeinitly outside anything of the established limitis of science." *




Yoshi shakes his head, "I can speak for myself, just wait up, we both were there, we both have a stake in this."


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yoshi turned to Anika, "Sorry bout that, we kind of just had a next-level experience, like way next-level... saw some cool stuff, but I still have to wonder how it all happened, you know?"
> 
> Yoshi chuckles, "Man I sound all surreal, it is a long story, you might as well get used to it, strange stuff tends to happen around here." *




Anika looks at the door and back at the other two, cocking her eyebrow slightly and frowning a bit, thinking, _"Seeing things in a dorm room? ...are these two on ketamine or something?"_

"Uh...yeah, I've heard about the weird things that happen here," she says.  She begins backing off a bit and adds, looking towards Cassie, "I didn't mean to pry in...uh...well, whatever it is your doing.  I'll just..."  She turns to walk back the way she came.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Uh...yeah, I've heard about the weird things that happen here," she says.  She begins backing off a bit and adds, looking towards Cassie, "I didn't mean to pry in...uh...well, whatever it is your doing.  I'll just..."  She turns to walk back the way she came. *




Yoshi sighs, _This is not going well..._ he turns from Cassie to Anika, "Alright, sorry about that, we are not crazy, we just kind of well, this lady named Chrono, used come kind of power and brought Cassie and myself into the future... like 246 years or something like that.  Mudaba Adin was like destroyed, and Pantheon was at war with this group called Bastion... and there was Overseer too, but I don't know much about that.  We found out some stuff about Cassie, and then we met this android built by this smart kid named Tommy, a computer jocky.  He came from Barcelona too now that i think about it."

Yoshi takes a breath and smiles, "I know it sounds crazy but it is the truth... I figure if we can't convince you, then we may have a tougher time with the teacher's at large."


----------



## Agamon

Anika stops and turns as Yoshi begins to explain.  When he finishes, she has an incredulous look on her face, but it begins to fade as she thinks, _"The future?  Tommy built an android?  Is this some sort of 'haze the newbie' thing or...no, he seems pretty sincere..."_

"Yes, I can see how that might sound a bit crazy," she says, walking back towards the pair.  "but I'm not really the judgmental type.  You say in the future there'll be war that destroys everything?  Yeah, that doesn't seem too far-fetched to me," she adds with a hint of a smile.

"And, yeah, I kinda know Tommy.  He hung around this guy I knew.  He actually built an android?"  Anika shakes her head in wonder.  "I might have to see that..."


----------



## Set Harth

After depositing the flowers and note outside Isabelle's door Billy strolls down the hallway humming some nameless tune. Coming around the corner he see the three elites chatting in the hallway. "Ace, Oracle!" Waves Billy as his giant blond form approaches, his school uniform straining to cover his muscled pyhsique. You guys seen Tommy or James, I've been looking for them. Oh, hello Miss..." Billy holds out a large hand to the new comer.


----------



## Agamon

Set Harth said:
			
		

> * "Ace, Oracle!" Waves Billy as his giant blond form approaches, his school uniform straining to cover his muscled pyhsique. You guys seen Tommy or James, I've been looking for them. Oh, hello Miss..." Billy holds out a large hand to the new comer. *




Anika smiles and shakes hands with the big guy, noting the firm grip.  ...Samuelsson, but you can call me Anika.  Nice to meet you."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> "So what's the deal, guys?" *




"*Ryan was the one wanting to talk... but hey I thought if we need to talk private we could go to the gym and I could show you guys my new "t-port/slam dunk"... I mean who need to jump when we can teleport or fly?*" James says with some excitement... he seems pretty happy right now. He does look back when they are on the other side of the cafe and says "*What the heck is up with Tommy? He built himself a hot robot chick! I mean I wish I could do that to but who would bring it around and tell everyone about it... very... well weird. Not sure if I should be jealous or freaked out.*"


----------



## Samnell

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> "*Ryan was the one wanting to talk... but hey I thought if we need to talk private we could go to the gym and I could show you guys my new "t-port/slam dunk"... I mean who need to jump when we can teleport or fly?*"
> 
> Mark puts Tommy's robot behind him, "Sure, sounds great. I could go for a game."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does look back when they are on the other side of the cafe and says "*What the heck is up with Tommy? He built himself a hot robot chick! I mean I wish I could do that to but who would bring it around and tell everyone about it... very... well weird. Not sure if I should be jealous or freaked out.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Freaked. I seen weirder stuff, but that's creepy. He says it's for defense. He's worried about getting into fights."
Click to expand...


----------



## Agamon

Anika turns back to Cassie and Yoshi.  Oracle?  Ace?  Are those some sort of code names, like the Justice Elite have?  I don't think I have one.  Do they tell you what it is, or do you make it up youself?  I'm babbling, aren't I?  I don't usually babble..."  She begins to blush...


----------



## Set Harth

"That's Ok Anika, we usually pick'em out ourselves, But If you need help or suggestions just ask. Mine's Paladin, on account eveyone calls me a boyscout. Eveyone seems to think I ALWAYS do the right thing, but that's not true I'm just as rebellious as the next teenager." Billy grins at the small blond and gives her his trademarked wink.


----------



## Agamon

"Nothing wrong with doing what you think is right," Anika responds.  She seems to ponder for a moment and adds, "Hmmm.  What do you thikn of Valkyrie?  Not the best descriptor, but it sounds nice, better than Gytha, anyway."

"So, do you have a real name, or should I just call you Paladin?" she says with a bit of a smirk.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yoshi glances from Anika to Billy, "Just call me Yoshi, Ace is cool and all, but I am not some costumed yahoo, I just got the speed," **Whoosh** a gust of wind flares up and then he taps Anika on her opposite shoulder, smirking, "and Billy is a boyscout, guy couldn't do the wrong if we paid him too, he is about as rebellious as the Pope..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"Now Yoshi, behave." smiles. "I was given my name by the same folks that found me in downtown Atlanta, they said it was like I could predict the fight moves of the gang members I was fighting." shrugs. "HAd they seen my sparring here they would know a true 'battle oracle'"  looks to Yoshi. "So, who do we tell our tale to Yoshi?"


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yoshi glances from Anika to Billy, "Just call me Yoshi, Ace is cool and all, but I am not some costumed yahoo, I just got the speed," *Whoosh* a gust of wind flares up and then he taps Anika on her opposite shoulder, smirking, "and Billy is a boyscout, guy couldn't do the wrong if we paid him too, he is about as rebellious as the Pope..." *




Anika jumps at first as Yoshi zooms around her, and then just rolls her eyes, thinking, _"Showoff..."_

"Hey, does Billy know about the 'experience' you two had?" she says with a bit of an impish grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika jumps at first as Yoshi zooms around her, and then just rolls her eyes, thinking, "Showoff..."
> 
> "Hey, does Billy know about the 'experience' you two had?" she says with a bit of an impish grin. *




Cassie blinks. "No, he doesn't since we just experienced it, how could he know? I think the only people who might besides those we have told, would most likely be Shao-lin."


----------



## Set Harth

"Experience, You two." Billy looks from Yoshi to Cassandra. "Maybe you better explain it to me before my mind jumps to the wrong conclusion...Wait nevermind, too late.


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Hallway...*

Yoshi shrugged, "Whatever man, I think we should try and find an instructor, how about Jun Min, she is pretty cool, and understanding, I am sure she would at least hear us out."

Yoshi turns to Anika, "Jun Min is one of the instructors here, she is a real cool chick, an elite with like mad mental powers.  She is pretty hot too, eh Billy?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Hallway...
> 
> Yoshi shrugged, "Whatever man, I think we should try and find an instructor, how about Jun Min, she is pretty cool, and understanding, I am sure she would at least hear us out."
> 
> Yoshi turns to Anika, "Jun Min is one of the instructors here, she is a real cool chick, an elite with like mad mental powers.  She is pretty hot too, eh Billy?" *




"Not to mention she can use her powers to see if our minds were merely.. altered or if they are actual experiences." shrugs. "You can catch up." glancing over at Anika. "I mean.. you can run really fast." thinks for a moment on where Jun Min might be.


----------



## Agamon

"Sure, I'll come with and meet one of the instructors," Anika says.  She remembers something she had scanned from one of the files Tommy had sent her.  "The computer, SARAH, right?  Can it locate people within the campus?"


----------



## Tokiwong

At Anika's words, a holographic image forms in between the teens, a slim woman in business attire appears with dark hair and glasses.  She turns to Anika and speaks in female voice, "SARAH version 2.76A at your service, the current location of Jun Min is in her personal quarters in the Instructor's wing.  She is currently reading, shall I page her?"

Yoshi smirks, "Cool, looks like an upgrade."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At Anika's words, a holographic image forms in between the teens, a slim woman in business attire appears with dark hair and glasses.  She turns to Anika and speaks in female voice, "SARAH version 2.76A at your service, the current location of Jun Min is in her personal quarters in the Instructor's wing.  She is currently reading, shall I page her?"
> 
> Yoshi smirks, "Cool, looks like an upgrade." *





"Yes, it appears to be." looks over at Yoshi. "You can catch up after you are done talking with Anika." nods to her. "Nice to meet you again."


----------



## Set Harth

"I'll See you all later. I still got James and Tommy to find." Billy turns and walks off down the corridor. "Hmm I wonder what those three were talking about, oh well, I'm sure Jun Min can handle it."


----------



## Agamon

> *At Anika's words, a holographic image forms in between the teens, a slim woman in business attire appears with dark hair and glasses. She turns to Anika and speaks in female voice, "SARAH version 2.76A at your service, the current location of Jun Min is in her personal quarters in the Instructor's wing. She is currently reading, shall I page her?"*




"Wow.  Barcelona's not quite this high tech."  Anika then realises the hologram is addressing her.  "Uh, maybe just let her know she can expect some visitors soon, thanks," she says, seeming uncomfortable speaking to a projection of light.



> *"Yes, it appears to be." looks over at Yoshi. "You can catch up after you are done talking with Anika." nods to her. "Nice to meet you again." *




"You, too," Anika replies, nodding back.  She turns to Yoshi.  Go ahead and help Cassie explain what happened.  I wasn't there, I can't help, and my presence probably would probably just be confusing.  I'll see you later. 



> *"I'll See you all later. I still got James and Tommy to find." Billy turns and walks off down the corridor.*




Anika turns towards Billy.  "Hey, wait up," she says, catching up to him.  "You mind if I tag along?  I know Tommy, I should say hi."


----------



## Hammerhead

OOC: Sorry, my internet has been down for more than a week.

Ryan enters the gymnasium, letting Mark and James chat. _Could it be that these two actually like me? I guess I can trust them, at least._ Ryan grabs a basketball and starts dribbling, but football was always more his sport anyway. Still, a flying dunk might be useful.

"Well guys, I've been doing a lot of thinking. I mean, when you don't need to sleep, you can think a lot. Anyway, umm...well, twice I've left this place. Once to go to the mall, and then to see some dinosaurs. I think we all know how those two trips turned out, right?" Ryan smiles weakly before continuing.

"Armored troopers ambushed us shortly after arriving at both places. I was wondering how the heck they could organize well-armed strike teams so quickly without prior warning. Unless the bad guys have some kind of satellite watching me, someone has to be telling them something, right? I mean, that's all I could think of."

"I was wondering if we could somehow find out how these guys are tracking me, and stopping it, right? I was worried about some kind of spy, which would be pretty easy to slip into this place, and you guys were the only ones I could really trust who don't annoy me to death." _Like Billy_, Ryan thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Cafeteria*

Tommy is not hard to find, he is seated with Kiyana, Tyler, and a strange girl with white hair, and attractive features, who seems to be observing the conversation with detached interest.  

Kiyana waves to Billy as both he and Anika enter, Tommy turns, and grins, "Anika glad you could make it, wow, isn;t this place cool, you are going to love it!"

*Jun Min's Room...*

Jun Min opens the door, after Cassie knocks, she smiles wearing a tanktop, and shorts, "Anyong, you guys, whassup, is something wrong?"

Yoshi shrugs, "Uhh... he he... uhh well not wrong... but, could we come in teach?"

Jun Min nods, "Sure come in," she leads you guys into her living room, where the monitor is playing some recent romance film starring Vin Diesel.  Jun Min sits down, and turns the monitor off, grabbing a big pink teddy bear and cuddling it, "Whassup?"

Yoshi flops in a seat and looks to Cassie.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jun Min's Room...
> 
> Jun Min opens the door, after Cassie knocks, she smiles wearing a tanktop, and shorts, "Anyong, you guys, whassup, is something wrong?"
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, "Uhh... he he... uhh well not wrong... but, could we come in teach?"
> 
> Jun Min nods, "Sure come in," she leads you guys into her living room, where the monitor is playing some recent romance film starring Vin Diesel.  Jun Min sits down, and turns the monitor off, grabbing a big pink teddy bear and cuddling it, "Whassup?"
> 
> Yoshi flops in a seat and looks to Cassie. *




"Well ma'am.. I had a.. an episode I quess you would call it." sits down and looks at her. "But it wasn't just me this time." nods towards Yoshi. "He and I both experienced it and it looks like it was on the behalf of some very powerful enties."

Tells her experience and shows the patch, keeping straight to the fact. Finally she finishes.  "So, my own dubious 'origin' aside, this .. woman.. seems to know that there has been a lot of 'incidents' around one person in the school and it seems likely in at least in that point she is right. He is clearly the target of outside forces, though for what reason I don't see." shows her the patch she brought back.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At the Pool...*"Ahh c'mon John, you have to go, it will be fun, isn't there a girl you like around here, I mean, you could just go with a girl, and not have to be well you know, just come, you can hand out with us, I mean i think everyone else is going," she pauses, _I think even Isabelle is going to go with Billy, she just wants to make him sweat for a bit, she grins._
> 
> "You got to go, please?" she smiles winsomely.



"Yeah, I might go.  I dunno. Maybe.  I'm going to get something to eat.  I'll, uh, see you later, I guess"
John heads off to his room to dry off and change clothes, then to the cafeteria to get something to eat.

_OOC:  Sorry I haven't been around lately, I've been really busy.  But I'm all caught up now._


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Cafeteria...*

Sarah seems sad to see him go, as John cleans up and heads for the cafeteria, spotting Kiyana, Tommy, Tyler, Billy, and two new girls he has yet to meet.  A white haired girl sittin next to Tommy, and a blonde standing next to Billy, he must get all the girls, it seems...

*Back at Jun Min's room...*

Yoshi chimes in as well, with his own viewpoints and anecdotes as Jun Min listens, looking abit surprised, but she never shows that she does not beleive the duo.

Jun Min smiles although with confusion in her eyes, "Alright, I think I got it, so you two went to the future with some lady, by the name of Chrono, and she told you about what was going to happen in the future?  And you think that Ryan is in trouble, alright that makes sense..."

Yoshi nods, "Yeah that is about it, there were some strange things like us meeting that new girl, Star, the android that Tommy built, wow she looked tough..."

Jun Min nodded, "This day is just full of suprises, Tommy built an android?"

Yoshi nods, "Yeah and she is hot... errr... yeah."

Jun Min nods, "And alright, so Cassandra, you were built t, or created or born, to be a soldier in the future, and you are not from this time, well how did you get here then?"

Yoshi shrugs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"That was not revealed, only that I'm.. displaced out of time." sighs. "And the only proof we have is this patch.. and our memories."


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Cafeteria
> 
> Tommy is not hard to find, he is seated with Kiyana, Tyler, and a strange girl with white hair, and attractive features, who seems to be observing the conversation with detached interest.
> 
> Kiyana waves to Billy as both he and Anika enter, Tommy turns, and grins, "Anika glad you could make it, wow, isn't this place cool, you are going to love it!"
> *




"Hi, Tommy," Anika says as she approaches the table with Billy. "Yeah this place is full of surprises.  Speaking of which," she says looking around, "I heard you built a robot or something.  That's pretty impressive, you'll have to show it to me sometime."


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Cafeteria...*

Tommy grins, "Yep I did Anika," he getsures to the white haired girl who stands and looks at Anika with a cold dispassionate gaze.

The girl speaks, "I am Star, Mark I, Series 000-000-000-1, I am pleased to meet you."

Tommy smirks, "I am a genius, I know, and Star is probably the coolest android on the planet!"

Kiyana giggles, "Nice to meet you Anika," she waves, with a strong Russian accent.

*Back at Jun Min's Room*



> "That was not revealed, only that I'm.. displaced out of time." sighs. "And the only proof we have is this patch.. and our memories."




Jun Min nods, "Alright, well, I beleive you, I just don't know what else we can do, Dr. Hudabo has already made some decisions about the security and the safety of the students, so Ryan should be relatively safe now, and with Mr. McCallister around, I feel abit better, I am not sure what else we can do at this point in time, but I am glad you guys told me."

Yoshi nods, "Yeah, well thanks for listening to us, I am not sure what to do either."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"So ma'am what are we supposed to do? I mean it's not like we brought back a bunch of concrete information. I'm some sort of biological android/killing machine, we got the names of some myserious Elites and a few dates that might or might not be valid. Plus we have the whole issue of we know for sure that Ryan is without a doubt the target of these forces, but not why."

Frowns as she looks over the patch. "I think.. I don't want to know about my past.. future.. whatever anymore." tosses the patch on the desk and shrugs. "If you don't need me ma'am.. I think I'll go to bed early."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Jun Min's chambers...*

"Get some rest, like I said I don't know what we can do, besides note this information, and keep it in mind.  I really don't know anything else," Jun min replies.

Yoshi nods, "Well I feel better letting it out of the bag, to someone in authority.  Lets roll Cassie, see yah later teach, and thanks for the time..."

Jun Min smiles, "You guys take care of yourselves, and just becareful, alright," she closes the door as you two leave.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Cafeteria...
> 
> Tommy grins, "Yep I did Anika," he getsures to the white haired girl who stands and looks at Anika with a cold dispassionate gaze.
> 
> The girl speaks, "I am Star, Mark I, Series 000-000-000-1, I am pleased to meet you."
> 
> Tommy smirks, "I am a genius, I know, and Star is probably the coolest android on the planet!"
> 
> Kiyana giggles, "Nice to meet you Anika," she waves, with a strong Russian accent.
> *




Anika stares at Star, mouth agape.  "But...it looks so real..." she says.  As Star addresses her, her look of surprise changes to distain.  "Uh, yeah..." she replies.  She gives Tommy a disapproving glance before turning to the young Russian woman, her smile returning, though looking a little forced.  "Hello.  Nice to meet you, too."  She looks towards the counter.  "So, what's good to eat in this place?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika stares at Star, mouth agape.  "But...it looks so real..." she says.  As Star addresses her, her look of surprise changes to distain.  "Uh, yeah..." she replies.  She gives Tommy a disapproving glance before turning to the young Russian woman, her smile returning, though looking a little forced.  "Hello.  Nice to meet you, too."  She looks towards the counter.  "So, what's good to eat in this place?" *




Star looks straight at Anika with her red pupil eyes, "Your tone, and physical features seem to imply that you are uncomfortable with my presence, is this because I am an automoton, or simply a dislike of female competition.  If it is the latter, you have nothing to worry, my physical form is purely inconsquential."

Tommy shakes his head, "Geeze Star, you are supposed to be a girl, at least try and act like it."

Kiyana offers Anika a seat, "There is plenty of food from all over, please join us, a friend of Tommy's is a friend of mine."

The Cafeteria is fashioned after a buffet, wih various foods from around the world, in abundance, free for the students, just as at Barcelona.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Star looks straight at Anika with her red pupil eyes, "Your tone, and physical features seem to imply that you are uncomfortable with my presence, is this because I am an automoton, or simply a dislike of female competition.  If it is the latter, you have nothing to worry, my physical form is purely inconsquential."
> 
> Tommy shakes his head, "Geeze Star, you are supposed to be a girl, at least try and act like it."
> 
> Kiyana offers Anika a seat, "There is plenty of food from all over, please join us, a friend of Tommy's is a friend of mine."
> *





"Female competition?!" Anika says, her frown returning, and then some, along with a slight blush.  She looks back to Tommy, obviously refusing to converse with Star.  "What exactly is it implying?" 

Anika shakes her head as she takes a seat next to Kiyana.  "You're too smart for your own good, McKain.  I don't suppose the instuctors know that you're creating machines capable of independant thought, like Termanatrix, here."


----------



## Tokiwong

*Interlude*

*The Vanguard Secure Computing Tower (VSC) in Mudaba Adin…*

“You know you really screwed things up, the mission was simple, even with our informant, the youths have defeated you on two separate occasions,” the woman spoke in a calm collected voice.  She was tall, and wore a black business suit, with small spectacles.  Her dark hair was worn short, as she paced across the large office.  Her image on the screen was no less imposing to the two men seated in the conference room overlooking Mudaba Adin.

“Miss Walsh it isn’t that simple, these elites, even if they are just children in some cases possess a wide variety of abilities.  This is not exactly a conventional type of snatch and grab,” Capt. Hajim replied, his voice stern and deep, “The informant may be real, but without a sizeable strike force, I don’t see any viability to capture this elite.”

The second man, a slim African male dressed in a green suit nodded as well, “President Adid is appreciative of the cybernetic modifications, and technology, but finds our lack of progress, most disturbing.”

Linda Walsh turned fully to her audience, “Well, whatever your agenda is Captain, it has no business with me, but you are putting VSC in a dangerous predicament.  We cannot help you any longer, or we risk endangering our assets, you understand of course?”

Capt. Hajim scowled, but nodded, “Well then at least give us the name of the informant, I can’t return to the Congo Protectorate, empty handed.”

“I don’t think so, you see the most important part of business is control.  I control the information, then I control you, and I see no reason to relinquish control to you, Captain.  I think our business here is done, I bid you adieu,” Linda replied before the encrypted video feed ended.

Capt. Hajim stood, “How much is that information going to cost me?”

The businessman in green replied with a crooked, “That depends on just how deep your pocket book is Captain, and you understand the role of supply and demand don’t you?”

Capt. Hajim boiled on the inside, he could kill this man with a simple gesture, snapping his neck, but it would prove nothing, he finally relented, “I will get in contact with President Adid, and then contact you via the _normal_ channels.”

The man smiled, “You get the money, and I can supply you with information, but as Linda Walsh said, the informant is ours.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min's chambers...
> 
> "Get some rest, like I said I don't know what we can do, besides note this information, and keep it in mind.  I really don't know anything else," Jun min replies.
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Well I feel better letting it out of the bag, to someone in authority.  Lets roll Cassie, see yah later teach, and thanks for the time..."
> 
> Jun Min smiles, "You guys take care of yourselves, and just becareful, alright," she closes the door as you two leave. *




Cassie walks back to her rooms, very quiet and with very little of her usual enthusiasm. Clearly deep in thought of something. As she arrives at her room. "Thank you for coming along Yoshi, I would imagine most folk would try to just deny it all happeened." smiles shyly. "Good night."


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:*_ Gonna wait till tommorow, probably afternoon, and then go ahead and close up any loose ends, and press on with the next scene... looks like things are wrapping up nicely.  Going to be a fun time... _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan enters the gymnasium, letting Mark and James chat. Could it be that these two actually like me? I guess I can trust them, at least. Ryan grabs a basketball and starts dribbling, but football was always more his sport anyway. Still, a flying dunk might be useful.
> 
> "Well guys, I've been doing a lot of thinking. I mean, when you don't need to sleep, you can think a lot. Anyway, umm...well, twice I've left this place. Once to go to the mall, and then to see some dinosaurs. I think we all know how those two trips turned out, right?" Ryan smiles weakly before continuing.
> 
> "Armored troopers ambushed us shortly after arriving at both places. I was wondering how the heck they could organize well-armed strike teams so quickly without prior warning. Unless the bad guys have some kind of satellite watching me, someone has to be telling them something, right? I mean, that's all I could think of."
> 
> "I was wondering if we could somehow find out how these guys are tracking me, and stopping it, right? I was worried about some kind of spy, which would be pretty easy to slip into this place, and you guys were the only ones I could really trust who don't annoy me to death." Like Billy, Ryan thinks. *




James listens quietly, and his eye light up at the mention of a spy "*Wow a spy, here!? Who do you think it is? You know when we were out at Dino Park, some guy attacked me who looked just like Jimmy. He acted a lot like him also and said that we were all going to pay or something like that. At first I thought it was him but then the real Jimmy showed up and liked really got into the fight and all. As much as I hate to admit it, he came through when the chips were down and all… hmm maybe we should experiment a bit to see how they are tracking you? Maybe I can t-port us somewhere and we see how long it takes for some more of those armored goons to poop up, then we bail and I teleport us back here no problems… unless maybe they shot him in the head or something before I get a chance to get us out of there. But if none of them goons show up we will know it is a traitor or something!*" James rambles on a bit more, thinking to himself different plans they could come up with to draw the badguys out and still get away clean, and how they could trap the "traitor", and who it might be… he also shows them his new 'slam-dunk-port' maneuver. Then, changing the subject again he says "*Man I can't wait for the dance next week. I'm going with Kiyana, is that cool or what? It's not like a date or anything…well maybe it is, not sure yet. But she's going to help me with cloths and stuff. I mean the only cloths I got are what the school gives me, and while they are cool and all, especially the uniforms, but I want something that will really impress her. Now I have to talk with Billy cause well… I never learned to dance or anything, and I am pretty sure he should know how… or maybe Jun Min could help, but that might be to weird as she is like our teacher and all…*" James trails off and practices a few more slam-dunk-ports and thinks about how best to ask someone to teach him how to dance so he doesn't look like a complete tool...


----------



## Samnell

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James listens quietly, and his eye light up at the mention of a spy "*Wow a spy, here!? Who do you think it is? You know when we were out at Dino Park, some guy attacked me who looked just like Jimmy. He acted a lot like him also and said that we were all going to pay or something like that. At first I thought it was him but then the real Jimmy showed up and liked really got into the fight and all. As much as I hate to admit it, he came through when the chips were down and all… hmm maybe we should experiment a bit to see how they are tracking you? Maybe I can t-port us somewhere and we see how long it takes for some more of those armored goons to poop up, then we bail and I teleport us back here no problems… unless maybe they shot him in the head or something before I get a chance to get us out of there. But if none of them goons show up we will know it is a traitor or something!*"




"That could work, but it wouldn't help. If they've got you on satellite or something they'll show up just as fast as they would if we told everyone around here and their spy called them up." _Like he needed a spy in the school._ Mark sighed and hoped for satellite tracking.



> "*Man I can't wait for the dance next week. I'm going with Kiyana, is that cool or what? It's not like a date or anything…well maybe it is, not sure yet. But she's going to help me with cloths and stuff. I mean the only cloths I got are what the school gives me, and while they are cool and all, especially the uniforms, but I want something that will really impress her. Now I have to talk with Billy cause well… I never learned to dance or anything, and I am pretty sure he should know how… or maybe Jun Min could help, but that might be to weird as she is like our teacher and all…*"




Mark shrugs, "We have a dance coming up? Must have missed that. Guess I'll pass on it." Once James is done, Mark takes the ball and tries for the basket a few times, missing each one. "I always sucked at this." _A spy in the school...this sucks. What happened to a nice, supportive, safe environment? Should have known better than to buy that._


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie walks back to her rooms, very quiet and with very little of her usual enthusiasm. Clearly deep in thought of something. As she arrives at her room. "Thank you for coming along Yoshi, I would imagine most folk would try to just deny it all happeened." smiles shyly. "Good night." *




Yoshi smirks, "Yeah no problem, Cassie, were a dynamic duo, your the Robin to my Batman... kind of thing, right?  Well Sayonara!"

Yoshi turns, "Oh, I forgot something..." he gives her a kiss on the lips, it is brief, then **Whoosh!** he is gone...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Female competition?!" Anika says, her frown returning, and then some, along with a slight blush.  She looks back to Tommy, obviously refusing to converse with Star.  "What exactly is it implying?"
> 
> Anika shakes her head as she takes a seat next to Kiyana.  "You're too smart for your own good, McKain.  I don't suppose the instuctors know that you're creating machines capable of independant thought, like Termanatrix, here." *




Tommy blinks, "Uhh no, lets just keep this s secret for now," he whispers, "It is kind of illegal to create a fully functioning AI with a strong survival instinct...  alright?"

Star turns to Tommy, "My very existence breaks the standards of the UNSAC paragraph 12.1.2 and Appendix C.  If you wish to be specific."

Tommy sighs, "Oh brother..."

Kiyana smiles, "Oh man Tommy, you really did it now, yes?" she turns to Anika, "This place is crazy, but lots of fun, and the Mall is great, well what little I got to see, anyways..."

*When Ryan returns to his Room...*

Another message is waiting for him from *JaleelBaby56*

_Uhh hi again Ryan, I am glad you replied, I was really worried, I didn't think you would reply to a total stranger I guess.  I know you must be busy, doing cool things and I did not want to bother you.  

I never really met an elite before, and you looked so cool, with that really mysterious glow and stuff, I was kind of dissapointed I didn't get a chance to talk to you, you looked kind of sad.  Maybe we could hang out and I could cheer you up, I hope I said that right, I really need to work on my English.  But if you want to chat just give me a buzz, alright!

- Jaleel

*P.S.:* I think you are cooler then Paladin _

_*OOC:* No rush Hammerhead, this is for whenever Ryan intends to return to his room._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie blinks. "Batman and Robin? What are you talking..mhpph.." her question cut off by the quick kiss. She stands there stunned for long moments as Yoshi dashed off to parts unknown.

She turn and bumps into a section of the wall, then stops. "Well.. that was.. interesting." heads back to her room in a sorta dazed trance.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy blinks, "Uhh no, lets just keep this s secret for now," he whispers, "It is kind of illegal to create a fully functioning AI with a strong survival instinct...  alright?"
> 
> Star turns to Tommy, "My very existence breaks the standards of the UNSAC paragraph 12.1.2 and Appendix C.  If you wish to be specific."
> 
> Tommy sighs, "Oh brother..."*





"Strong survival instinct..." Anika looks to Star and back to Tommy.  "So, what, you can't turn it off without it going medieval?" 



> *
> Kiyana smiles, "Oh man Tommy, you really did it now, yes?" she turns to Anika, "This place is crazy, but lots of fun, and the Mall is great, well what little I got to see, anyways..."
> *





Anika responds, "The mall?  Were you one of the students that got attacked by those terrorists?  What was that all about?"


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan pauses, thinking for a few moments as he dribbles a ball. He jumps up and shoots, but the ball bounces off the rim. "Well, I say we give Jame's plan a go, but we have to be careful not to get caught. Maybe we could go the mall so you can get some clothes."

"However, I think that there's a pretty good chance there is a spy. Do you think we could plan a sting the night of the school dance? So far, the biggest obstacle to my capture has been the fact that I'm constantly surrounded by other Elites. They probably want to get me alone, and it's not likely that I'll be leaving this place anytime soon. They seem to want me pretty bad, right? And they might see a raid on the school as their only option. It's no secret I don't have any prospect of getting a date for the dance, and with me alone it'll be their best shot."

Ryan stands hesitantly, looking expectantly at the faces of James and Mark. "Then, we...uh...lie to the possible suspects about where exactly I am, and see where the bad guys show up."


----------



## Samnell

> Ryan stands hesitantly, looking expectantly at the faces of James and Mark. "Then, we...uh...lie to the possible suspects about where exactly I am, and see where the bad guys show up."




"Ok. We can say you're hiding out in your room. You're depressed about not having anyone to go with and tell everyone to just leave you alone that night. Then you come to the dance and if your room gets blown up, we know we have a spy. Cool?" 

_What is this, James Bond High? I need to score something._


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Strong survival instinct..." Anika looks to Star and back to Tommy.  "So, what, you can't turn it off without it going medieval?"*




Tommy pauses, "Well it just means Star does not want to die any more then you would, she wants to live just like any of us, she is really a good person at heart, I hardwired that into her system, as a fail safe.  She also has a high level of dedication to protecting others, she is just plain cool!"

Star glances from Tommy to Anika, "Yes I am just plain _cool._"



> *Anika responds, "The mall?  Were you one of the students that got attacked by those terrorists?  What was that all about?" *




Kiyana sighs, "Yeah but I wasn't involved in the fighting, I was really scared, there was lots of bullets in the air, and then the rest of the students started fighting back, and I ran for it... just too much excitement for me, much too much.  Course I did help out with the dinasaurs and such... that was scary too."


----------



## Set Harth

Billy returns to the table after getting something to eat. "I see everyone is filling Anika in on the dangerous life we lead here. Trouble always seems to find us, just like that Harry Potter fellow my Dad was always talking about. Tommy, when you have a minute I need your help with plan I got cooking, I'm going to need your talents to pull it off."


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy returns to the table after getting something to eat. "I see everyone is filling Anika in on the dangerous life we lead here. Trouble always seems to find us, just like that Harry Potter fellow my Dad was always talking about. Tommy, when you have a minute I need your help with plan I got cooking, I'm going to need your talents to pull it off." *




Tommy lights up at Billy's word, "You need my help, well Billy, you just need to ask, what do you need, I mean anything I can do for a friend!"

Tommy paused, "What is the plan?"


----------



## Set Harth

Billy motions Tommy closer speak with him without the others hearing. "Well, as you know I've been trying to get Isabelle to go out with me. She thinks I nothing but a Boyscout, so I figure a little rule breaking ought to change her mind. So this weekend I need you to create a little security hole  so I can get a bike from the garage, and Isabelle and I can go missing for the day without the instructors knowing that we're breaking the restriction. Think you can handle that, should be a piece of cake for the programmer of S.A.R.A.H. Eh?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy motions Tommy closer speak with him without the others hearing. "Well, as you know I've been trying to get Isabelle to go out with me. She thinks I nothing but a Boyscout, so I figure a little rule breaking ought to change her mind. So this weekend I need you to create a little security hole  so I can get a bike from the garage, and Isabelle and I can go missing for the day without the instructors knowing that we're breaking the restriction. Think you can handle that, should be a piece of cake for the programmer of S.A.R.A.H. Eh?" *




Tommy whispers back, "Sounds easy enough Billy, I mean I did build SARAH, not like I don't have a few backdoors available to me, a bike, and a security windo is easy enough, and of course I can preprogram a return window as well..." he smirks, "anything else you need buddy?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> "Ok. We can say you're hiding out in your room. You're depressed about not having anyone to go with and tell everyone to just leave you alone that night. Then you come to the dance and if your room gets blown up, we know we have a spy. Cool?"
> *




James nods his head "*Yea I like both ideas. First thing maybe we sneak out to get cloths or something at the mall. We don't tell anyone else. That way we know for sure if they are tracking you somehow. They we go with the dance plan... *"


----------



## Hammerhead

"Well, the problem is that knowing we have a spy isn't good enough. I'm sick and tired of people trying to kidnap me, and I want to find the one who's selling me out. My plan is that we tell all of the possible suspects a different location of where I am. By knowing wherever the strike team hits, preferably with some kind of witness or security camera, we can figure out the identity of the spy." Ryan pauses to sink a three pointer into the hoop.


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Gym...*

Across the way the guys hear some people coming, as they glance over they spot Isabell with Yoshi and Bjoba (Zero), they give you guys a nod, and start playing ball on the opposite side of the court.  It seems like out of the three, Isabelle is and Bjoba are the best players, but not surprisingly, Yoshi is the quickest.

Yoshi speaks as he misses a lay-up, "Man, that strange girl Cassie, she is pretty cute, kind of weird but cute, in a lost kind of way."

Isabelle replies taking the ball and dribbling with it, "Sounds like Yoshi found a sweetheart..."

Yoshi blushes, as Bjoba speaks, "Whatever, just play some ball."

Yoshi smirks, and steals the ball from Isabelle, "Yeah well she kisses alright," he folds his arms.

Isabelle stopped, "You didn't."

"Yep, Yoshi is a smooth operator..." Yoshi replies.

Bjoba sighs, "Whatever, lets play some ball."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

John heads to the cafeteria for a bite to eat, after changing out of his wet clothes.  He gets some pasta and a salad, finds a table and sits down to eat.  While he's eating, he spots the others sitting in the cafeteria, thinks about joining them, but decides against it.


----------



## Set Harth

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tommy whispers back, "Sounds easy enough Billy, I mean I did build SARAH, not like I don't have a few backdoors available to me, a bike, and a security windo is easy enough, and of course I can preprogram a return window as well..." he smirks, "anything else you need buddy?" *




"Naw, That should cover things. We'll be leaving from the garden, I'm gonna get James to port us out. Should be about 9:00 on Saturday."


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John heads to the cafeteria for a bite to eat, after changing out of his wet clothes.  He gets some pasta and a salad, finds a table and sits down to eat.  While he's eating, he spots the others sitting in the cafeteria, thinks about joining them, but decides against it. *




_*OOC:* Made a will save for John, he rolled a 1+8= 9 failing the DC 20 for him to lose control of his Telepathy and be overwhelmed by his TK.  I shall wait to see if John chooses to use a Hero-Point or not._


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: Made a will save for John, he rolled a 1+8= 9 failing the DC 20 for him to lose control of his Telepathy and be overwhelmed by his TK.  I shall wait to see if John chooses to use a Hero-Point or not. *



_OOC:  Come on now.  What is up with all the 1's I've been rolling?  It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!  
John spends a hero point, finishes his meal and goes to his room to lie down._


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Come on now.  What is up with all the 1's I've been rolling?  It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!
> John spends a hero point, finishes his meal and goes to his room to lie down. *




_*OOC:* John Spent his first hero Point for this Issue, and rolls once more, getting a 17+8=25, he is able to keep his powers in check, for now._


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"Well, the problem is that knowing we have a spy isn't good enough. I'm sick and tired of people trying to kidnap me, and I want to find the one who's selling me out. My plan is that we tell all of the possible suspects a different location of where I am. By knowing wherever the strike team hits, preferably with some kind of witness or security camera, we can figure out the identity of the spy." Ryan pauses to sink a three pointer into the hoop. *




"Ok, I'm in." _Did I just say that? I guess while I'm out I might as well..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> "Ok, I'm in."
> *




James smiles and says "*Me to!*. He listens to the other group a bit, but doesn't say anything...


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan smiles. "Okay, tell me when you want to go shopping for your new clothes, I'll just come with you. Say, you want to challenge them to a friendly game of three on three," Ryan says, gesturing towards Zero, Ace, and Isabella.


----------



## Agamon

Noting Tommy and Billy whispering about something, Anika decides she'd better get something to eat before it gets too late.  She approaches the buffet and pickily chooses a few less adventurous items before returning to the table to eat.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie casually walks over to her room and opens the door, and closes it camly as she walks to the bathroom, pulling her top off and tossing it in the hamper.

for a moment she looks in the mirror, touching her lipps with her fingers where Yoshi kissed her. After a bit she smiles and turns away.

(Pull back)

The sound of running water is heard in the room, though the closed door.


(OOC: she's basically cleaning up and going to bed unless you have something


----------



## Tokiwong

*Back in the Gym...*

_Zero rolled a Listen check ang fot a total roll of 16, Isabelle got a Listen check of 5_

Zero grabs the ball, after hearing Ryan's last remark, "A three on three game, would be pretty cool, what do you guys think?"

Yoshi thinks, "I don't care, lets just do something, not like basketball is my sport anyways."

Isabelle smiles, "I doubt those boys could even keep up with me," she steals the ball from Zero and dribbles, showing some skill with handling the ball.

Zero nods, "Well if you guys are game, then so are we!  but to keep it fun, no powers, or things will get really wild, and I don't feel like seeing Dr. Simmons any time soon."

Assuming the boy's agree, a fun, if competitive three-on-three game ensues, and it quickly becomes apparent that both Bjoba and Isabelle are quite adept at the game, while Yoshi is pretty much just there to look goofy, in a lack of actual practice kind of way.

*In the Cafeteria...*

Anika grabs some food, seeing a popular music video on the monitor by Sakura Red, the summer anthem it seems, "Make it Dirty..." is playing.  While on another screen there is footage of Justice Elite: Beta taking on a crew of Pantheon terrorists in Germany, and getting soundly thrashed by a suave and debonair elite that seems to go by the name of *Bishop**.  Along with him appears *Synapse***, a mentalist assassin, and an elite with control over electricity, a freelance mercernary named *Power Surge****.  The footage is provided by CNN, and was recorded earlier in the day, the Pantheon agents escaped, but another politician voicing elite registration was murdered, Gustav Mauser, a German Politician, trying to create a program for enforced registration in Germany.

Star speaks as Anika takes a seat, "Why does my presence trouble you, Anika?"

*_Bishop is a tall lean caucasian with dark long hair, and a long trenchcoat, with a lean, muscled build.  He seems capable of absorbing massive amounts of damage with little or no injury, and is seen on tape, decking out the female leader of Justice Elite: Beta, Order._

**_Synapse has short white hair, and a black leather suit with a white trenchcoat over it, she is seen flying on the monitor, and incapcitates the tank of JEB, Black Charger, with mental blasts of force._

***_Power Surge, also known by his real name, Jovana Avasa is an African born elite who sells his abilities to the highest bidder and is connected to the death of Eduardo Valentino, a UN Politician who pushed for Worldwide Elite Registration.  He is seen on footage creating massive fields of eletrical energy, and blasting several of the JEB members into submission..._


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Anika grabs some food, seeing a popular music video on the monitor by Sakura Red, the summer anthem it seems, "Make it Dirty..." is playing.  While on another screen there is footage of Justice Elite: Beta taking on a crew of Pantheon terrorists in Germany, and getting soundly thrashed by a suave and debonair elite that seems to go by the name of Bishop*.  Along with him appears Synapse**, a mentalist assassin, and an elite with control over electricity, a freelance mercernary named Power Surge***.  The footage is provided by CNN, and was recorded earlier in the day, the Pantheon agents escaped, but another politician voicing elite registration was murdered, Gustav Mauser, a German Politician, trying to create a program for enforced registration in Germany.
> *




Anika crumples her face at the monitor screen, her mood already fowled.  _"Damn extremists.  There are better ways fight stupid baseline ideals than murder..." _ she thinks as she makes her way back to the table.



> *Star speaks as Anika takes a seat, "Why does my presence trouble you, Anika?"
> *




Anika immediately blushes at the bluntness of the question, staring down at her plate of food.  _"Certainly not because of your dumb questions, you peice of..."_ she thinks, angrily.  Taking a moment to calm down, she responds, "A toaster, an areodyne, a PC, I have no problem with those machines, even SARAH doesn't decide things for itself.  But you are a dangerous abomination.  Not to mention illegal..." her angry gaze returns to Tommy, but her expression softens somewhat again and she just shakes her head and begins to eat.  "Whatever..."


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Anika immediately blushes at the bluntness of the question, staring down at her plate of food.  "Certainly not because of your dumb questions, you peice of..." she thinks, angrily.  Taking a moment to calm down, she responds, "A toaster, an areodyne, a PC, I have no problem with those machines, even SARAH doesn't decide things for itself.  But you are a dangerous abomination.  Not to mention illegal..." her angry gaze returns to Tommy, but her expression softens somewhat again and she just shakes her head and begins to eat.  "Whatever..." *




Star pauses, "An abomination, that is a curious word-choice, you see my existence as an affront to perhaps a religious ideal, a personal insecurity, or perhaps a deep-rooted fear?"

Star glances from Anika to the monitor and back, "There are those that would say the same about you, or am I wrong?"


----------



## Agamon

Anika sighs and rolls her eyes, pushing her half-eaten plate of food away.  "I'm not as hungry as I thought I was," she says, and rises from her chair.  "Nice to meet you Billy, Kiyana," she adds, nodding to each.  She turns to Tommy, Thanks for the heads-up welcome you sent me, Tommy.  But, my opinion, your android is _not_ cool." 

She walks away, returning to her room for the evening.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James of course agrees to play a little 3-on-3 with the other group, but as he is not the best in the world either, he mostly just jokes and has a good time (especially with Yoshi, as he thinks he is pretty cool after the terrorist fight at the dino ranch). When it is over, he will says (assuming we lose ) in a good natured way "*You guys are good, well Isabelle you are really good... and Bjoba your not to bad*."

When it breaks up, James will head to the shower and think about how he is going to go to meet Kiyana; what should he wear? His uniform? Na, maybe just something causal. What time? After dinner? Should he talk with her at dinner? He wonders what she might be wearing? Should he plan some jokes and causal topics that they can talk about? etc...


----------



## Tokiwong

*In the Cafeteria...*

Tommy looks at first surprised at Anika's abrupt departure, and then angry at her words, as he buries his head on the table as she leaves, "I don't understand," he mutters more to himself, "uhh Billy, I think Star and I are going to go, I got some stuff to do, alright, I will get everything setup for you."

"She is upset," Star replies flatly.

Tommy sighs, "Come on Star," he says making his way for the exit.


----------



## Samnell

Mark's basketball game is almost comically inept, and by the time it's over he's glad to retreat to his room and try not to think too much about people shooting at him, spies, and what kind of chemical recreation he could get locally.


----------



## Hammerhead

_My team sucks,_ Ryan laments to himself as the trio gets soundly beaten in basketball. He assumed that James and Mark would at least be competent. While Ryan was never good enough to compete on his school team and his average height was better suited for football than basketball, he could at least play well and assumed that the three Americans playing an American sport could beat the other team. 

After showering, and blaming the loss on his own lack of ability, rather than his teammate's, Ryan returns to his small room.

_Phenomenal cosmic power, itty-bitty living space,_ Ryan remarks to himself. Upon checking his e-mail, he finds that Jaleel had sent him another message. _My cyberstalker returns. What should I do? Is this just some sick game to try and embarass me again, or what? What a sick little girl._

Ryan decides to ignore the message, for now, and plops down on his functionally useless bed, wondering about the new teacher, Raptor, Tommy's new girlfriend, and the rumored new student coming today. His thoughts drift towards his future.

_Assuming I survive some crazy dictator trying to get his hands on me, what then? I can't stay with these people forever. Do I have any real job prospects other than hurting people with my powers? Should I just try and join Justice Elite, and use my powers 'For the good of all,' whatever that's supposed to mean?_


----------



## Aust Meliamne

John heads back to his room to get away from all the voices.  He checks his email for the first time, after which he surfs the internet to check out some world news and favorite websites, including artificial-evil.net/forums.  When he's had his fill of surfing the net, he checks out to see if SARAH has any computer games to play.


----------



## Tokiwong

_*OOC:* A busy weekend for me, anyways, I will be doing some updates later tonight.  Tie up some loose threads, and skip ahead a few days to cover some details.  I have not forgotten ye, just been busy, for once _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

_OCC well in that case _ 

After dinner James builds up his nerve and heads over to Kiyana room and hits the buzzer. He tries to be calm and cool when and if she answers the door, thinking the whole time _Maybe I should have showered again after dinner... I brushed my teeth but maybe another shower would not have hurt? Did I wear the right cloths for this? I mean I know we are going to look at cloths and pick something for me for the dance but is this good for casual yet 'cool'? Should I have pick up some flowers? Guys always give girls flowers... and chocolates... why do girls like chocolate so much anyway?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie sits on her bed looking up at the ceiling, her thoughts blank as she metally replays the image of her 'sister' in the tanks in the future, trying to figure out how she plays in all this and figure out why the seizure of one elite.. even one potentially as powerful as Ryan, could turn things as much as she saw in the future.

"What is going on?"


----------



## Tokiwong

*Another Day come to an end...*

The majority of the students eventually retire to their rooms, some with heavy hearts, and others with their hearts floating on air.  Emotions are charged, perhaps out of the close  quarters, but at least things feel, and seem calm.

Kiyana is nowhere near as nervous as James, and seem to enjoy the shopping escapade throiughout the virtua web, matching a variety outfits together for the hapless James.  Kiyana also shops through a variety of dresses, and outfits, and find s afew she likes, but decides to wait to see if she can find a better deal later on.  

For others, questions are raised, with no answers in sight, and the answers percieved may not be the ones they would want to see.  Th truth was sometimes harder to bear then fantasy...

*The Intervening Three Days…*

The students are divided into teams; Billy, John, Mark, Ryan, Cassandra, and Anika have been assigned to Team Alpha.  These teams are similar to the classes, but the training is much more intense then what the _normal_ students have been receiving, with a heavy dose of ethics, tactics, and public relations instruction.  Mr. McCallister is a different teacher then Jun Min, where she is encouraging and somewhat forgiving, Mr. McCallister is a harsh taskmaster, full of criticism, constructive but still biting.  The days are long, twelve to sixteen hour days, with early starts, and intense power training.

The students are pushed to succeed, but also to respect the fact that they are not immortal, that despite their powers they are putting their lives on the line, and if this is the path they wish to take, then they must take it seriously.  It is obvious that Mr. McCallister and Jun Min share a reservation that putting young adults in the line of danger may be a mistake but it seems that the powers that be, are pushing for the team to go active in the next few months.  It seems that the negative press about baseline violence by elites is affecting the image of elites everywhere negatively, and the United Nations feels that a new team of young elites may be the shot in the arm that can turn things around.

But that brings little solace, when the students suffer a stern berating by Mr. McCallister, for lack of restraint, or foresight, or any number of faults.  Jun Min is reassuring, of course, and seems suitably impressed with the progress, but Mr. McCallister has no illusions, he knows the team has a long way to go, before they are ready to take on the world stage.

*The Black Room*

Mr. McCallister paced back and forth, the tapping of his cane ominous in the long hallway as Team Alpha stood, in their shiny new Synthetic Polymorphic Uniforms, Ivana Renoir originals.  The material is highly durable and capable of shifting shape by matching the resonant energies in the elites body, allowing it to survive transformations, and even altered through concentrated effort into actually clothing, or uniforms.  Jun Min, Tommy, and a portly man with balding blonde hair, and dubious blue eyes are in attendance.

The portly fellow is dressed in a business suit, and seems to be observing the team, he watches idly as Mr. McCallister paces for long moments before speaking, “Alright, this morning, we are going to introduce the lot of you to the next logical step in your training, a full out combat training exercise.  But don’t think of this as a brawl, that would be entirely too simple, life is rarely a brawl, there will be objectives, and these objectives often take precedence over just beating your opponent into submission.”

He pauses to let the words sink in, “This is a test, your first test, it will be graded, and I will be observing your ability to adapt, to stay calm, and to follow the objectives.  It sounds simple but it won’t be, trust me on that, nothing  in life is simple.  I call this test *Evolution*, the terrain will be an urban sprawl, a city, though the city will be non-specific.  You will be brought in by Aerodyne, and dropped off approximately 3.8 miles from the target.  What is the target?  It is a military facility, currently housing black technology, technology that goes against the strictures of UNSAC*, and therefore must be shut down.  The actual facility is a tower, a twelve-story office building, within a controlled area.  Most of the opposition will be baselines, but we have inserted four elites for intense combat assessment purposes.”

Mr. McCallister paused to let all that sink in, then continued, “The Rules of Engagement will be standard Justice Elite protocol, Lethal force is not authorized for any reason short of averting massive loss of life.  You are not judge, jury, and executioner, you will engage only to remove the enemies capability of attack.  If there is a fatality, the exercise will be terminated, there will be no exception.  At this time it is unknown what the capabilities of the four elites may be, but we suspect that they may be Charlie** class.  You will have to bypass the personnel, the elites, and any internal defenses, retrieve the Black technology and then return to the drop point for pickup.  You will have 120 minutes to complete this test.”

Mr. McCallister turned to the team, “If you have any questions now is the time…”


*Editor’s Notes*
_**UNSAC* stands for United Nations Scientific Advancement Council_
_* Elites are often measured by class, in power; *Alpha* is typical a novice or very weak elite (PL 7 or lower), *Bravo* is often a raw talent and fairly powerful elite (PL 8-9), *Charlie* is a powerful elite, many o the more popular elites are in this class (PL 10-12), *Delta* are very powerful, and often dangerous (PL 13-15), and for all other *Omega* is simply used, there is no elite on file, or on record that has abilities that constitute an Omega rank, it is suspected *Cardinal* the leader of Pantheon may be this powerful…_


----------



## Hammerhead

_No fatalities? This will certainly be different from our last fight; how many people did I murder._Ryan sighs, regretting losing his temper and blasting several of the soldiers to their deaths. _Still, not even Paladin can pull his punches as solid steel. I wonder what he'll do. And there's no reason to emphasize our lack of abilities; we're only teenagers. Heck, we did better against Phase than Justice Elite Beta, and now I know how to kill her._

Ryan tentatively raises his hand, looking nervously at each face in the room, specifically McCallister. "What kind of technology is this? I mean, if its some big bomb or something..." _Who is the fat, balding guy? With luck, Mark or somebody will ask that. Probably UN Personnel overseeing their 'investment.'_

Ryan raises his hand again, remembering some details from their last real fight, not this virtual one. "Excuse me, but you say we are facing baseline opponents. Last time we fought baselines, I remember hardsuit troopers and cyborgs. Exactly what kind of technology are these people equipped with?"


----------



## Tokiwong

> Ryan tentatively raises his hand, looking nervously at each face in the room, specifically McCallister. "What kind of technology is this? I mean, if its some big bomb or something..."




Mr. McCallister replies in kind not missing a beat, "Good question for the basis of this exercise, the technologies capabilities will not be accessed, it is irrelevent, consider it the goal.  No matter what it must be retrieved, intact and returned to the drop-point."



> "Excuse me, but you say we are facing baseline opponents. Last time we fought baselines, I remember hardsuit troopers and cyborgs. Exactly what kind of technology are these people equipped with?"




"They are baseline soldiers," Mr. McCallister replied, "they are armed with small arms, and high velocity bodyarmor in some cases.  There actual capability against elites such as yourself, is merely secondary.  There only real strength will be numbers."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie nods and makes mental inventory of the mission and her abilities versus the targets in question. "Are we to assualt as a team or split up and hit from multible sides."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie nods and makes mental inventory of the mission and her abilities versus the targets in question. "Are we to assualt as a team or split up and hit from multible sides." *




"I am not here to give you battle tactics, that would be an assist, this Test is to assess where you all stand as working as a team, and making decisions, I leave those questions in your hands," Mr. McCallister replied.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Edit for the insane double posty goodness..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I am not here to give you battle tactics, that would be an assist, this Test is to assess where you all stand as working as a team, and making decisions, I leave those questions in your hands," Mr. McCallister replied. *




"Well the reason I ask is that I am discrete and stealthy but in an outright fight I am at a disadvantage.. I am trying to find a role that would hightlight that and make my skills with the team."


----------



## Agamon

_"Guys with guns are secondary?" _ Anika nervously thinks as she stands in line with the others.  _"I've never been in a real fight before...but I guess this isn't supposed to be real.  No, don't think like that, this is important.  I need to show the others I fit in, I can't screw up.  Plus, it's not supposed to be a fight, I'll be doing my best to make sure of that...."_

Anika raises her hand.  "What happens if we're harmed?  Will we actually get hurt in this...exercise?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Guys with guns are secondary?"  Anika nervously thinks as she stands in line with the others.  "I've never been in a real fight before...but I guess this isn't supposed to be real.  No, don't think like that, this is important.  I need to show the others I fit in, I can't screw up.  Plus, it's not supposed to be a fight, I'll be doing my best to make sure of that...."
> 
> Anika raises her hand.  "What happens if we're harmed?  Will we actually get hurt in this...exercise?" *




Mr. McCallister pauses and then replies, "You can and will probably get hurt, Anika.  You will have to get used to recieving actual physical punishment if you wish to pursue this route, if you want to bow out now, now is the time to do so.  It is only going to get harder from here."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

John looks at the others, pondering unknown thoughts.  He looks to Billy, "Counting on you, big guy," John says, slapping Billy on the back.  "This should be an interesting experience."


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mr. McCallister pauses and then replies, "You can and will probably get hurt, Anika.  You will have to get used to recieving actual physical punishment if you wish to pursue this route, if you want to bow out now, now is the time to do so.  It is only going to get harder from here." *




"No, sir, I'll remain, thank you," Anika replies curtly as she frowns, setting her jaw, her gaze shifting straight ahead.


----------



## Samnell

Mark didn't bother raising his hand, "Sure, I got questions. If we've gotta get this stuff out and back with us, what's it look like? Are we talking about one or two pieces here or a bunch? And who's the new guy?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark didn't bother raising his hand, "Sure, I got questions. If we've gotta get this stuff out and back with us, what's it look like? Are we talking about one or two pieces here or a bunch? And who's the new guy?" *




Mr. McCallister replies, "The object is one peice, and is currently encased in a black security box, 4 feet by 3 feet in bulk, and weighs approximately 400 pounds.  The _new guy_ is Mr. Jeffrey Tibbs, the UN Liason for the Justice Elite."

Mr. Tibbs chortles, "Straight and to the point, that is good, real good, Mark.  Thanks for the intro Raptor, I just wanted to say I have been thoroughly impressed with what I have seen so far, and I can't wait to see who makes the ranks of *Legacy*.  The next premier team of the Justice Elite."


----------



## Set Harth

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John looks at the others, pondering unknown thoughts.  He looks to Billy, "Counting on you, big guy," John says, slapping Billy on the back.  "This should be an interesting experience." *




Billy shoots a big grin in responce to John. "Alright Team, Lets get It on." 









*OOC:*


I'll be gone on Vacation for the next Two Weeks, So as not to hold things up I'll hand Billy over to Toki, I'll be back on the 23rd Until then Happy gaming.

Set


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister replies, "The object is one peice, and is currently encased in a black security box, 4 feet by 3 feet in bulk, and weighs approximately 400 pounds.  The _new guy_ is Mr. Jeffrey Tibbs, the UN Liason for the Justice Elite."




Mark nods, "Does it come with a forklift?" 



> Mr. Tibbs chortles, "Straight and to the point, that is good, real good, Mark.  Thanks for the intro Raptor, I just wanted to say I have been thoroughly impressed with what I have seen so far, and I can't wait to see who makes the ranks of *Legacy*.  The next premier team of the Justice Elite."




"Hi." Mark waves at the new guy a bit indifferently. "So are you where we got the new suits from?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie nods. "I assume we're to rely upon our powers and wits for the disabling of the 'device' in question?" starts hpping from foot to foot, doing warm up flexes.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie nods. "I assume we're to rely upon our powers and wits for the disabling of the 'device' in question?" starts hpping from foot to foot, doing warm up flexes. *




Mr. McCallister pauses confused, "No, you are to retrieve and bring it here, the device is simply to be retrieved, and then returned, any conditions that crop up during the Test will be dealt with by you all, and your decisions.  This is a test of not only individual ability, but teamwork, and leadership as well.  Now that does not mean you may not have to disable the device, but any information of that nature is not available to you, at this time.  And no, no forklift."

Mr. Tibbs speaks, "Sense of humor too, I like that very edgy, rebellious, that is what it is all about.   Attitude, and you elites got it, youth and attitude in spades.  The uniforms or _suits_ are the latest trend in Elite fashion, and you will find that it will adapt to your powers, and sustain high levels of punishment before it endures wear and tear.  That is just the tip of the iceberg, those that we do sign up for the core team, will receive lucrative contracts, starting at $2,000,000 apiece, not bad, right?  Just one of the perks for working for the Justice Elite franchise.  There are several other perks too, but we can discuss all that once the selections have been made."

Mr. McCallister nods, "Indeed, any other questions before we get started?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie gives a blank look at the money. "I take it that is a lot of money." looks thoughful as she reviews her notes on the 'misison' going from Niave waif to fully functional professional. 

"The situation is to work as an effective team, achieve minimal deaths and destruction in the acheivement of restricted weapons confisication." rubs her outfit. "I like the fact that the uniforms have little in the way of edges to get caught on obstructions or be pulled on." smiles. "And being black, it doesn't stand out too much when I resort to stealth."


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan, distracted by Billy's arrogant posturing and wanting nothing more than to beat some sense into him, isn't paying much attention to Mark's questions. However, the fat guy in the suit's answer definitely catches his attention. 

_Two million dollars? Per year? That would be more money than I could ever make in my life. And its not like I can any other kind of job since I'm such a freak._

Ryan sighs, putting his face in his hands. Still there would be a few more questions to ask. Ryan tentatively raises his hand.

"Are these uniforms destroyed by cosmic energy? And what must one do to join up with the core team? And is that American dollars? "

_Hmmm, his team would probably have to do well in this exercise for him to join the team. Sadly, his team was probably the worst too, compared to a team with Yoshi, Zero, Jimmy, Isabella, and the others. This required a plan. Hopefully someone else had one. And the new girl, Anika, had yet to impress him. She hadn't even seen a real fight yet._

Ryan reflects how not too long ago, the idea of people firing bullets at him and trying to kill him would seem strange. Now, it was hardly an uncommon occurence. It would seem strange if they weren't.

Ryan was annoyed at how everyone seemed to rely on Mister McCallister for tactical advice. It wasn't his job to help them. The purpose of this test was to see how well they would work as a team. _We are so going to fail this,_ Ryan thinks to himself.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mr. McCallister replied to Cassie, "There will be zero tolerance for any fatalities, minimal is not an option."

Mr. Tibbs smiled at Ryan, "These suits should withstand your powers, they have synthetic molecular blah blah blah," he chuckeles, "they seem to adapt to your powers, and work almost as a second skin, as the engineers put it.  And well yes that would be an American equivalent, Ryan.  And that does not include the perks, such as Medical, Life Insurance, Company cars, and jets, and of course endorsements... if you so choose that route, and they reflect well on the Justice Elite.  But I am getting ahead of myself, here."

Jun Min stepped in, "Just do your best guys," she smiles, though uneasily.  Upstairs in the control room, Tommy was making the preperations for the test, as he seems to work at a floating glowing computer terminal in front of him, the manifestation of his powers...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"Time to get going then." finishes her stretches and nods to the 'no fatalities' comment


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"Time to get going then." finishes her stretches and nods to the 'no fatalities' comment *




"Good as far as joining the *Team*," Mr. McCallister replied turning to Ryan, "do well on this test, of course.  I won't award individual ability, each of you has that, this is something more."

Jun Min nods, "This test was created to hopefully push you guys to your limits, not just physically but mentally, and perhaps emotionally, this is a difficult test, but I know you guys can do it."

Mr. McCallister, "Frankly I don't share her sentiment," Jun Min frowns as he continues, "but you have the _potential_ to succeed, and that is about all I can say.  Consider that my words of encouragement."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"Hey, don't worry about the weight, Mark.  I should be able to lift the device up, no problem.  Hopefully." John says with a nervous grin.


----------



## Samnell

_TWO MIL?! Holy  that was a lot of money._  For that much, Mark could be in... swimsuits... pools... for months and months. Suddenly this went from an annoying session with Captain Tightass to something Mark had a very active interest in. Two million plus an acting career sounded damn good. A year of two million and he didn't really need the acting career. He could just find someone to invest it for him. 

Of course acting could be fun anyway. He could meet famous people and get his picture in tabloids.



> "Hey, don't worry about the weight, Mark. I should be able to lift the device up, no problem. Hopefully." John says with a nervous grin.




"So we do have a forklift,"  Mark smiles. "I'm set. Let's go make some money."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"Yeah.  Lets get this party started!"


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan clears his throat loudly. "Ummm, I don't think it will be that simple. We might want to come up with some kind of plan first, right? I mean, this is going to be really hard; Mr. McCallister keeps stressing that."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"Yeah, Ryan.  That's a good idea.  Anyone have any suggestions?"


----------



## Samnell

"Ok, let's make a plan. It's an army base, so they'll have fences to get through and guards to avoid. We can either get through a gate or go over the wall. The gates have guards for sure and if it's real walls they probably do too. Fences might have guys roaming around inside our outside. So, uh, do we climb? If we cut or blast our way through, even quiet, someone's gonna find the hole."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"I can cover most walls, and we could always ask for a map of the region before going in. It's tatically sound to get an idea of where we're going to be inserted and how far from our ZOE* it will be and how far from our Recovery point"


*ZOE (Zone of Engagement)


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"I should be able to lift anyone who wants a lift, using my TK"


----------



## Samnell

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"I should be able to lift anyone who wants a lift, using my TK" *




"Then how can we keep from being spotted when we go over?" Mark asks. He didn't know much about tactics, but he knew about not getting spotted. If the cops spotted you, life got difficult. If they didn't, it went ok.


----------



## Tokiwong

Tommy's voice calls out over the comm system, "Alright, a map will be provided of the location, and the drop zone, but you will be on your own for the actual layout of the building.  Raptor's orders," his voice finishes.

Mr. McCallister nodded, "You have 15 more minutes to plan, and then the test begins."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie steps up to the map and looks over it, lookign for a direct if 'irregular route' to get to the the tareget. (ie.. rooftops, sewers and such.)

"I think we should have a forward element with some sort of com gear to position our more potent assest in the team. I mean, I'm fast, agaile and all taht but realistically against most eleites I'm useless agaisnst the more physcially power types."


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy's voice calls out over the comm system, "Alright, a map will be provided of the location, and the drop zone, but you will be on your own for the actual layout of the building.  Raptor's orders," his voice finishes. *




"Can we see the maps then?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Can we see the maps then?" *




Tommy replies, "They exist only in the construct, sorry, Raptor's orders," he replies.

"Sometimes you have to plan on the go, this will be a test of your ability to adapt as well," Mr. McCallister pointed out, "you now have 14 minutes and 34 seconds left."


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie steps up to the map and looks over it, lookign for a direct if 'irregular route' to get to the the tareget. (ie.. rooftops, sewers and such.)
> 
> "I think we should have a forward element with some sort of com gear to position our more potent assest in the team. I mean, I'm fast, agaile and all taht but realistically against most eleites I'm useless agaisnst the more physcially power types." *




_Check previous post please _


----------



## Samnell

> "Sometimes you have to plan on the go, this will be a test of your ability to adapt as well," Mr. McCallister pointed out, "you now have 14 minutes and 34 seconds left."




"Ok, how else can we move quietly and keep hidden...or take out guards without hurting them?"


----------



## Agamon

"What about a distraction?  Do you guys think it would divert the attention of the soldiers or would it cause them to fall back to protect this technology?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"What about a distraction?  Do you guys think it would divert the attention of the soldiers or would it cause them to fall back to protect this technology?" *




Billy folds his arms, "That might be a plan, but it could cause them to fall back, I am not sure if divind out forces is the ebst thing, but James can teleport, maybe that could be our way to sneak inside?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Billy folds his arms, "That might be a plan, but it could cause them to fall back, I am not sure if divind out forces is the ebst thing, but James can teleport, maybe that could be our way to sneak inside?" *




"Sounds like a plan to move in quick and out quick." looks ovder at James. "Could you move the whole team and the targeted item?"


----------



## Tokiwong

_*OOC:* All of the current player characters outside of Oliva are there in the room, somehow I goofed and missed James... James you the man and you are present _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Not his normal rambling self, James has been daydreaming for most of the day (thinking about Kiyana and the dance!!!), but realize that people are talking about him and asking him questions he say "*Huh wa? Oh sorry, no Coke this morning I guess... ah well I have doing a little testing and I can carry about 400 lbs or so with me when I port, more if I really push it, maybe close to a 1000lbs that is really tiring. I could get two or three people I am pretty sure, well so long as Billy is not metal*"  James smiles and then thinks some more "*I have never tried to teleport totally blind either, but if I have a pretty good idea of where I am going I'm cool. Maybe when we get the box or whatever I can just teleport it back here? My range is 14 or 15 miles but I have been pushing myself the last couple of weeks... but of course that far and my passengers and me get pretty dizzy. Most of the time I just make short hops of 40 to 80ft. Oh and sometimes energy or force fields can block my abilities. Just in case they have something like that over there.*"

James looks to Billy and Cassies to what to do, as they seem to be team leaders here. He thinks _man I got to focus, I want to make the team and all and the Justice Elite are so cool. I have to worry about what I am going to wear and say later._


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie nods. "That could work, or we could do two smaller team insertions from specific points and come in as a pincer movemrent." looks to Billy. "What do you think?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie nods. "That could work, or we could do two smaller team insertions from specific points and come in as a pincer movemrent." looks to Billy. "What do you think?" *




Billy thinks for a moment, "Tactics aen't my thing so much, but that sounds like a good idea, but we shouldn't stay split up for long, don't forget we still have four elites to deal with, and they are stronger then we are, at least that is what the Intel says."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Billy thinks for a moment, "Tactics aen't my thing so much, but that sounds like a good idea, but we shouldn't stay split up for long, don't forget we still have four elites to deal with, and they are stronger then we are, at least that is what the Intel says." *




"I was thinking perhaps staging to groups from spot to spot, using short jumps to allow us to surrond and overcome. Now the trick will be to avoid getting jumped as we move into an area.. and avoid detection in that span of seconds as we are disoritentated."


----------



## Samnell

_Oh, when did James get here?_ Mark must have missed him under the two million dollars. "If we can get good hiding spots, James could take us over the wall in small groups then. That would keep us from getting spotted going over and from leaving a trail for the guards."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Oh, when did James get here? Mark must have missed him under the two million dollars. "If we can get good hiding spots, James could take us over the wall in small groups then. That would keep us from getting spotted going over and from leaving a trail for the guards." *




"True enough but we must pace it.. so not to ever extend him or us in a situaton that could compromise the mission." The young eurasian girl seems completely in her element, talking tactics more familar than she is with normal day to day events. Seems strange the girl knows so much about tactics and not about simple things like music and being a teenager.


----------



## Hammerhead

_Why the heck is everyone referring to Billy?_ Angered at being ignored, and, even worse, having everyone concentrate on Billy. _Like he knows anything. He probably spends too much time thinking about his greatness that he can't comprehend other ideas. Who else on our team, other than me and Cassie, can avoid killing people. Well, James can't hurt anyone anyway. Mark's speed will make him very deadly to anyone he hits. John, he's a psychic or something, so he can stun. Who knows what the new girl can do. And Billy would probably seriously hurt any baseline he hit with one of his punches._ 

Ryan restrains a brief desire to fly over towards Billy and show him just how useful bio-organic steel was when faced with a cosmic-powered punch. He had best help with the formation of their stupid plan. They didn't have long to make it good.

Ryan stands up. _How should I put this politely? Cassandra's pretty nice, even if she is an amnesiac._ "Umm, Cassandra, I'm not sure that stealth is the best idea here. Stealth isn't going to get us inside the building, and detection before then is even more likely. Most of us probably aren't the best at hide-an-go-seek. We're elites with powers, remember? Maybe if we had someone who go all ghostish, or go invisible, or change shape, your plan might have a shot. But, we don't. And in case you didn't notice the first time you met me, I glow. That makes 'avoiding detection' a little difficult, don't you think?"


----------



## Samnell

"Ok, we can go in guns blazing. But we're supposed to avoid killing anyone and if we let everyone know we're there that's going to be that much harder since they'll all be gunning for us. The longer we can put off getting into a fight, the better our odds are. If things went perfectly, we wouldn't get into a fight at all. Just because you want something from your d- um...nevermind." _Way to blow the straight arrow cover, Mark. Gonna go around asking for a joint next?_ Oh look, even the feet of these new suits were shiny.


----------



## Tokiwong

*"Yeah Comet is right about that, we aren't exactly a stealthy group, but I think Mark and Cassie can slip through their defenses pretty easily.  Besides Cassie seems to be a natural at this kind of stuff.  James, I know he can slip by pretty quick, and Anika, well she can uhh... what can you do?"* Billy says with his signature wink and smile, his body taking on steel, adding a heroic glint to his frame.

Mr. McCallister checks his watch, "13 minutes and 24 seconds," he says offhandedly.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Yeah Comet is right about that, we aren't exactly a stealthy group, but I think Mark and Cassie can slip through their defenses pretty easily.  Besides Cassie seems to be a natural at this kind of stuff.  James, I know he can slip by pretty quick, and Anika, well she can uhh... what can you do?" Billy says with his signature wink and smile, his body taking on steel, adding a heroic glint to his frame.
> *




"What can I do?" Anika replies, "Well, I'm not strong or fast, and my kung-fu is weak to the point of non-existance, but I can be fairly versatile." She pauses a moment to consider how best to continue.  "I...channel energy given to me by the gods I worship.  I can accomplish a lot of different things."  Adding as a thought, _"Hopefully they also grant me the wisdom to do so effectively..." _

Looking to Ryan, she says, "I'm with Billy.  Force should be a last resort, not the first thing we try.  We're going up against trained and organized soldiers, as well as four elites, that sounds like suicide to go head-to-head with.  Plus, entering the compound and attacking would make us no better than the terrorist-types the Justice Elite are opposed to.  We should at least try to be stealthy, and fight if that's what it comes down to."


----------



## Tokiwong

Billy nodded in approval, though perplexed, *"Your gods huh, well great, that should be helpful.  I think,"* he grins trying to make sense of it, *"Either way, going head on may be a bad idea, but force will be needed at some point.  And Anika is right, we aren't terrorists so the guns blazing approach is not one I want to try, right off, unless we have to.  But you bring up valid points, Comet."*

Tommy calls out over the comm system, "Once you guys are in the Black Room, you will need to put on the visors on the inside, they look like shades, but they magnify the visual signal to the brain, that makes the Black Room, and by extension the Construct work.  There will be a few seconds of mild, uhh, disorientation.  But it should pass."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie turns to look at Ryan. "I can appreciate that opinion Ryan.. that was why I was suggesting two groups,  that would allow the more stealth types to come in and blindside some groups. I know you can hold your own in most conflicts, but aside from baselines, I can't really hold my own against some types of Elites.. I am trying to maximize my abilities, you have to see that I an not.. well a direct confrontation type."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Seeing Billy change forms, John puts up his force field.  "Hopefully I won't get nearly killed in the first encounter this time," he says with a sheepish grin.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan rolls his eyes and restrains himself from making any comments about Anika's 'gods.' _Still, she might actually be useful._ "So, ummm, Anika, can you make us all invisible or something like that?"

_Are they comparing planning to attack others with terrorist activity? Look at what happens with Justice Elite and Justice Elite: Beta! They get into fights all the time! It's not like we're some supersecret Elite commando unit! Oh well. Cassandra seems to know what she's talking about._


----------



## Tokiwong

*"Alright maybe two teams might not be a bad idea, but who goes with which team, and don't forget our final objective is the black technology.  Cassie have any suggestiona, this seems to be your element,"* Billy replies.

Mr. McCallister seems amused at the planning, "12 minutes and counting."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"I'm open for suggestions, I would suggest that you and Billy be the assualt team, Ryan." Cassie says calmly. "After all you are the two most physicaly potent of the group." shrugs. "I would be better in a recon or stealth asset and I suggest that everyone put in their suggestsion.. since this is supposed to be a learning exercise for us all."


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan rolls his eyes and restrains himself from making any comments about Anika's 'gods.' Still, she might actually be useful. "So, ummm, Anika, can you make us all invisible or something like that?"
> *




"I've never tried turning myself invisible, let alone a bunch of people...I don't think we all want to be invisibile, anyway.  We wouldn't be able to see each other either, and that's not a good thing." Anika thinks for a moment.  "I could create an illusion of something to cause a distraction.  If I made myself look like another soldier, I could cause some confusion.  I could even take control of the body of a soldier or one of the elites...I dunno, too much planning without knowing the situation fully might be a bad thing..."


----------



## Samnell

Mark considers, "I can snatch and run pretty fast, but I can't move four hundred pounds on my own, or go fast trying."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"Well you and Anika add an additional factor of confusions and distration to the mix." looks to Ryan. "You seem to have some ideas on how this should be approached Ryan.. why don't you share them?"


----------



## Tokiwong

Billy thinks for a moment, *"Anika has a point, we can't over plan, there is still alot of variables, we can't account for.  Some organization is good, too much could be really bad for business."*

Mr. McCallister nodded listening to the young elites talk, "11 minutes, 22 seconds," he quips.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan drops his head upon being addressed. "I don't know...well, we're supposed to avoid killing people, right?" He starts to mumble, then begins speaking more clearly and confidently. "With Billy going around swinging his metal arms, we're lucky if someone only ends up with a few broken ribs or a concussion. It's like getting hit in the head with a sledgehammer. I'm not really sure Billy or Mark can really pull their punches to avoid fatalities. It might be best if they pull some kind of distraction while the rest of us move in or something. Anika, your illusions could also help."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James adds "*Well who among us thinks they can be stealthy? I can be quite if I have to be, and my teleports don't make any noise. Maybe we could use Anika's illusions to make a distraction. The stealth team get "inserted" by me. Once we locate where the "item" is located I get it back to this spot no matter what. Then I will come back and recover the others. If there is any trouble the offensive team could come in from behind and hit them where it hurts... or something.*" James also thinks _boy this planning out stuff is harder then it looks... I thought we would always be doing stuff like attacking evil elites bases and stopping bank robbers_


----------



## Agamon

"I'm not David Copperfield, but I'll do what I can."  Anika shifts about nervously.  _"So I'm drawing fire now, too?  Tyr, give me the courage to do well in this..."_ she thinks, closing her eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Once the plan is settled, we can get the *Test* underway _


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie nods as she brushes the hair out of her face "I think we got the basics down pat, unless anyone else has input?" looks to Ryan. "would you care to lead the assault branch of the team?"


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan shrugs. "I guess. Still, who besides me can knock guys out without hurting them?"

OOC: In other words, who can do Stun damage instead of Lethal?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

"While I'm not to good against enhanced foes, I do quite well in subdueing baseline targets."


----------



## Aust Meliamne

"I think I can knock people out without killing them"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

James smiles and says "*Hey if I can catch them with their pants down I'm not to bad at knocking people out... well at least baselines and dino raptors that is! And when I can teleport right behind them it works a lot more then you might think*."


----------



## Tokiwong

Mr. McCallister seems amused as the team finishes up its planning and moves toward the doors of the *Black Room*, the large metallic doors open, inviting them inside a large football field sized circular room, just to their right is a raised platform, akin to a table with several of the visors Tommy spoke of, the team one by one, places them on.

Tommy calls out over the comm, "Alright, you might sustain some minor disorientation, but I am now initiating, the construct now, good luck guys, and Mark kick some butt for me!"

After Tommy finishes speaking, the room takes on a bright glow, incredibly bright, and you feel a sensation of visual overload, as information pours into your mind, at frightening speed...

*To Be Continued in the Next Exciting Issue!*


----------

